# knitting tea party 15 april '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 15 April 16

Friday is hump day for the month of April  it wont be long before the year will be a third over. How are those knitted Christmas gifts coming?

Healthy Dinner Recipes Under $3 I have some more recipes from that article. Hope you find something you like.

Peanut Fettuccine with Roasted Cauliflower

Makes: 4 servings

Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups
Yields: 6 cups
Prep: 25 mins
Roast: 15 mins 450°F

Ingredients

6 cups sliced or chopped cauliflower florets
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
4 ounces dried whole grain fettuccine
1 cup packaged fresh jullienned carrots
½ cup thinly sliced green onions (4)
2 tablespoons coarse ground mustard
2 tablespoons honey
½ teaspoon salt
¼ cup snipped fresh cilantro
¼ cup chopped unsalted peanuts

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.\

2. Place cauliflower in a shallow baking pan. Drizzle with oil and sprinkle with pepper; toss to coat.

3. Roast, uncovered, for 15 to 20 minutes or just until cauliflower is tender and lightly browned, stirring twice.

4. Meanwhile, cook fettuccine according to package directions, adding carrots for the last 2 minutes of cooking.

5. Before draining, remove 1/4 cup of the pasta cooking water and set aside.

6. Drain pasta mixture and transfer to a large bowl. Add roasted cauliflower and green onions; toss to combine.

7. In a small bowl combine the reserved pasta cooking water, mustard, honey, and salt.

8. Add mustard mixture to pasta mixture; toss to coat.

9. Sprinkle individual servings with cilantro and peanuts.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 270 kcal cal- 9 g fat - 1 g sat. fat - 2 g polyunsaturated fat - 5 g monounsatured fat - 0 mg chol - 458 mg sodium - 42 g carb - 8 g fiber - 15 g sugar - 9 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/peanut-fettuccine-with-roasted-cauliflower/

Bacon and Egg Rice Bowls

Makes: 4 servings
Serving Size: 1 egg, 1 slice bacon, 1/2 cup rice
Prep: 20 mins
Cook: 40 mins
Stand: 5 mins

Ingredients

2 cups water
1 cup uncooked long grain brown rice
1 tablespoon olive oil
¼ teaspoon salt
4 slices bacon
4 eggs
½ cup shredded Italian cheese blend (2 ounces)
1 tablespoon snipped fresh chives (optional)
Bottled hot pepper sauce or crushed red pepper (optional)
Ground black pepper (optional)

Directions

1. In a medium saucepan bring the water to boiling. Add rice, oil, and salt.

2. Return to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, about 40 minutes or until liquid is absorbed.

3. Remove from heat. Let stand for 5 minutes; fluff with a fork. Divide rice among four serving bowls.

4. Meanwhile, place bacon strips in an unheated large skillet over medium heat. Cook until crisp, turning once or twice, about 5 minutes; drain well on paper towels. Crumble and set aside.

5. Fry eggs in the same skillet until whites are set and yolks are desired doneness (about 4 1/2 minutes for over-easy; about 5 1/2 minutes for over-hard).

6. Carefully place one egg on top of the rice in each bowl; top with crumbled bacon, cheese, and, if desired, chives. S

8. Serve with hot pepper sauce or crushed red pepper.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 361 kcal cal - 16 g fat - 5 g sat. fat - 2 g polyunsaturated fat - 6 g monounsatured fat - 205 mg chol - 467 mgsodium - 37 g carb - 2 g fiber - 1 g sugar - 16 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/bacon-and-egg-rice-bowls/

Easy Pasta Primavera

The shape of the wagon wheel pasta is perfect for capturing creamy suace for every bite.

Makes: 4 servings
Serving Size: 1 cup (just over)
Start to Finish: 20 mins

Ingredients

8 ounces dried wagon wheel pasta
1 16 ounce package desired frozen mixed vegetables
½ of an 8-ounce tub cream cheese spread with chive and onion
¼ cup milk
Salt and ground black pepper
Finely shredded Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven cook pasta in a large amount of boiling, lightly salted water for 4 minutes. Add frozen vegetables. Cook about 5 minutes more or until pasta and vegetables are tender; drain. Return pasta mixture to hot pan.

2. Add cream cheese spread to pasta mixture. Cook until heated through, stirring occasionally.

3. Stir in enough of the milk to reach desired consistency. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

4. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese before serving.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 412 kcal cal - 12 g fat - 8 g sat. fat - 1 g polyunsaturated fat - 1 g monounsatured fat - 32 mg chol - 415 mg sodium - 60 g carb - 6 g fiber - 4 g sugar - 14 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/easy-pasta-primavera-1/

Beef and Black Bean Chili

Ingredients

12 ounces ground beef
1 large onion, chopped
1 green sweet pepper, chopped
3cloves garlic, minced
2 15 ounce can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 28 ounce can diced tomatoes
¾ cup beef broth
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
2tablespoons hot chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
Toasted baguette slices (optional)
Sliced green onions (optional)

Directions

1. In a large skillet cook ground beef, onion, sweet pepper, and garlic over medium heat until browned. Drain fat.

2. Transfer meat mixture to a 3 1/2 to 4-quart slow cooker.

3. Add beans, tomatoes, beans, broth, cocoa powder, chili powder, cumin, and paprika.

4. Cover and cook on low heat setting for 8 to 10 hours or on high heat setting for 4 to 5 hours.

5. Top with baguette slices and green onions, if desired.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 236 kcal cal - 10 g fat - (3 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 4 g monounsatured fat - 30 mg chol - 695 mg sodium - 23 g carb - 8 g fiber - 5 g sugar - 14 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/beef-and-black-bean-chili/

Crispy Fish and Peppers

Ingredients

1 pound fresh or frozen (thawed) small fish fillets (such as grouper, catfish, or tilapia)
¾ cup buttermilk
1 egg
1 teaspoon Cajun seasoning
1 cup all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 cup sliced and/or chopped miniature sweet peppers
1 lemon, cut up

Directions

1. Rinse fish and pat dry with paper towels.

2. In a shallow dish, whisk together buttermilk, egg, and Cajun seasoning.

3. Place flour in another shallow dish.

4. Dip fish in buttermilk and flour. Repeat to coat fish twice.

5. Heat 3 tablespoons of the oil in a large heavy skillet over medium-high heat.

6. Carefully add fish to hot oil (working in batches, if necessary). Cook for 3 to 5 minutes on each side or until golden. Add more oil, if needed. Drain on paper towels.

7. Drain oil from skillet; wipe clean with paper towel. Add peppers to skillet and cook 2 minutes or until crisp tender.

8. Serve fish with peppers and lemon. Makes 4 servings.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 251 kcal cal - 13 g fat - 2 g sat. fat - 3 g polyunsaturated fat - 7 g monounsatured fat - 97 mg chol - 188 mg sodium - 8 g carb - 2 g fiber - 4 g sugar - 26 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/seafood/crispy-fish-and-peppers/

Chili-Pasta Skillet

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients

1 pound lean ground beef
¾ cup chopped onion
1 15 ounce can red kidney beans, black beans, or red beans, rinsed and drained
1 14 1/2 ounce can diced tomatoes, undrained
1 8 ounce can tomato sauce
½ cup dried elbow macaroni (2 ounces)
1 4 ounce can diced green chile peppers, drained
2 teaspoons chili powder
½ teaspoon garlic salt
½ cup shredded Monterey Jack or cheddar cheese (2 ounces)

Directions

1. In a large skillet cook meat and onion until meat is brown and onion is tender. Drain off fat.

2. Stir in beans, undrained tomatoes, tomato sauce, uncooked macaroni, chile peppers, chili powder, and garlic salt. Bring to boiling; reduce heat.

3. Simmer, covered, about 20 minutes or until macaroni is tender, stirring often.

4. Remove skillet from heat; sprinkle mixture with cheese. Cover and let stand about 2 minutes or until cheese is melted.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 289 kcal cal - 11 g fat - (5 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 4 g monounsatured fat - 56 mg chol - 622 mg sodium - 27 g carb - 5 g fiber - 4 g sugar - 23 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/beef/chili-pasta-skillet/

Fall Vegetable Fajitas

Makes 6 servings.

Ingredients

3 tablespoons chili-lime hot sauce
2 teaspoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon dried marjoram, crushed
1 green sweet peppers, cut into strips
1/ 2 large red onion, sliced
1 medium-size zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced
8 ounces boneless beef chuck eye steak, cut into very thin slices
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
6 8-inch flour tortillas
2 tablespoons snipped fresh cilantro
Sour cream, salsa and cilantro sprigs (optional)

Directions

1. In a large shallow dish combine hot sauce, oil, and marjoram.

2. Add beef, zucchini, sweet pepper, and red onion; toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours tossing once. Drain.

3. Preheat charcoal or gas grill over medium-high heat.

4. Add meat and vegetables to grill basket. Grill, covered, for 8 to 10 minutes, stirring once until meat is browned.

5. Remove from grill.

6. Place tortillas on grill grates and cook 1 minute, turning once.

7. Divide meat and vegetables among tortillas.

8. Sprinkle with cilantro and black pepper.

9. Top with sour cream, salsa, and cilantro sprigs, if desired. Serve immediately.

From the Test Kitchen: To thinly slice the beef: Try freezing the beef for 20 minutes before slicing, or just until beef is firm but not frozen.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 254 kcal cal - 11 g fat - 3 g sat. fat - 2 g polyunsaturated fat - 5 g monounsatured fat - 26 mg chol - 598 mg sodium - 27 g carb - 1 g fiber - 1 g sugar - 12 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/fall-vegetable-fajitas/

Falafel and Vegetable Pitas Ingredients

Ingredients

1 lemon
1 15 ounce can reduced-sodium garbanzo beans (chickpeas), rinsed and drained
2 tablespoons whole wheat flour
2 tablespoons snipped fresh Italian parsley
3 cloves garlic, sliced
½ teaspoon ground coriander
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
Olive oil nonstick cooking spray
2 whole grain pita bread rounds, halved
¾ cup fresh spinach or watercress
8 thin roma tomato slices
½ cup thinly sliced cucumber
1 recipe Yogurt Sauce

Directions

1. Remove 2 teaspoons zest and squeeze 2 tablespoons juice from lemon.

2. For falafel, in a food processor combine the zest and juice, and the next eight ingredients (through cumin).

3. Cover and process until finely chopped and mixture just holds together (there should be some visible pieces of garbanzo beans).

4. Using your hands, shape garbanzo bean mixture into four 1/2-inch-thick oval patties.

5. Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray; heat skillet over medium-high heat.

6. Add patties and cook 4 to 6 minutes or until browned and heated through, turning once.

7. Open pita halves to make pockets.

8. Fill pockets with spinach, tomato slices, and cucumber slices.

9. Add falafel and top with yogurt sauce.

Yogurt Sauce

Ingredients

1/2cup plain fat-free yogurt
2tablespoons snipped fresh Italian parsley
1/8teaspoon salt
1/8teaspoon black pepper

Directions

1. In a bowl stir together all ingredients.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 217 kcal cal - 3 g fat - (0 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 0 g monounsatured fat - 1 mg chol - 582 mg sodium - 43 g carb - 8 g fiber - 4 g sugar - 11 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/falafel-and-vegetable-pitas/

Red Beans and Rice with Squash

This hearty rice dish makes a delicious and comforting fall dinner.

Makes: 5 servings
Serving Size: 1 cup beans and squash + 1/3 cup brown rice
Prep: 25 mins
Cook: 15 mins

Ingredients

8 ounces andouille smoked chicken sausage, bias-cut into 1/2-inch slices
1 teaspoon canola oil
1 15 ounce can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
2 cups cubed butternut squash (8 ounces)
1 cup chopped green sweet pepper (2 small)
1cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
¾ cup chopped celery
¾ cup chopped onion
¾ cup water
¼ cup no-salt-added tomato paste
1 bay leaf
1 tablespoon snipped fresh thyme or 1 teaspoon dried thyme, crushed
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice
1 2/3 cups hot cooked brown rice

Directions

1. In a large nonstick skillet cook sausage in hot oil over medium heat until lightly browned, stirring occasionally.

2. Add beans, squash, sweet pepper, broth, celery, onion, the water, tomato paste, bay leaf, thyme, and allspice.

3. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 10 minutes.

4. Uncover; simmer about 5 minutes more or until mixture is slightly thickened.

5. Remove and discard bay leaf.

6. Serve bean mixture over rice.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 271 kcal cal - 6 g fat - (1 g sat. fat - 1 g polyunsaturated fat - 1 g monounsatured fat - 35 mg chol - 583 mg sodium - 40 g carb - 8 g fiber - 7 g sugar - 16 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/red-beans-and-rice-with-squash/

Fajita-Ranch Chicken Wraps

Looking for 30-minute meals? This easy chicken recipe shaves 10 minutes off that time. Quick-cooking chicken breast strips make it happen!

Makes: 4 servings

Start to Finish: 20 mins

Ingredients

12 ounces skinless, boneless chicken breast strips for stir-frying
½ teaspoon chili powder
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
Nonstick cooking spray
1 small red, yellow, or green sweet pepper, seeded and cut into thin strips
2 tablespoons bottled reduced-calorie ranch salad dressing
2 whole wheat, tomato, jalapeno, or plain flour tortillas, warmed*
½ cup Easy Fresh Salsa* 
1/3 cup reduced-fat shredded cheddar cheese

Directions

1. Sprinkle chicken strips with chili powder and garlic powder.

2. Coat a medium nonstick skillet with nonstick spray; heat over medium-high heat.

3. Cook chicken and sweet pepper strips in hot skillet over medium heat for 4 to 6 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink and pepper strips are tender. Drain if necessary.

4. Toss with salad dressing.

5. Divide chicken and pepper mixture between warmed tortillas.

6. Top with Easy Fresh Salsa and cheese. Roll up; cut in half.

From the Test Kitchen: TO WARM TORTILLAS: Wrap tortillas tightly in foil. Heat in a 350 degrees F oven about 10 minutes or until heated through.

Fresh Salsa

Makes 1- 2/3 cups.

Ingredients

2 seeded and chopped tomatoes
1/4 cup finely chopped red onion
¼ cup chopped yellow or green sweet pepper
2 teaspoons snipped fresh cilantro
½ teaspoon minced garlic
1/8 teaspoon salt
Dash black pepper
Few drops bottled hot pepper sauce

Directions

1. In a medium bowl combine tomatoes, red onion, pepper, cilantro, garlic, salt, black pepper, and, if desired, a few drops bottled hot pepper sauce.

2. Serve immediately or cover and chill for up to 3 days.

3. Stir before serving.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 224 kcal cal - 7 g fat - (2 g sat. fat -59 mg chol - 316 mg sodium - 15 g carb - 1 g fiber 0 25 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/meat/fajita-ranch-chicken-wraps/

Spaghetti with Tomatoes & Shrimp

Makes: 4 servings
Start to Finish: 35 mins

Ingredients

8 ounces dried whole wheat or 50 percent whole wheat spaghetti
1 tablespoon olive oil
12 ounces medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
3 cloves garlic, minced
214 1/2 ounce can no-salt-added whole tomatoes with juice, coarsely chopped
3 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil or 1 teaspoon dried basil
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano or 1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon drained capers
1/ 4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
Chopped fresh basil (optional)

Directions

1. In a medium saucepan cook pasta according to package directions. Drain.

2. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan, heat the olive oil over medium heat.

3. Add the shrimp and garlic and cook until the shrimp are opaque throughout, about 4 minutes. Transfer the shrimp mixture to a bowl and set aside.

4. Add the tomatoes, tomato paste, basil, oregano, capers, and red pepper flakes to the large pan.

5. Bring to a simmer and cook 10 minutes, uncovered, stirring occasionally.

6. Return the shrimp mixture to the pan and cook until heated through, about 2 minutes.

7. Serve over pasta.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 324 kcal cal - 6 g fat - (1 g sat. fat - 129 mg chol - 372 mg sodium - 46 g carb - 4 g fiber - 10 g sugar - 26 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/spaghetti-with-tomatoes-shrimp/

How to Curb Hunger

We know it can sometimes be tough to stick with a healthy eating plan, but fortifying yourself with nutritious, filling foods throughout the day can really help control your hunger. Thats why, on the South Beach Diet, we stress eating nutrient-dense, fiber-rich carbohydrates, such as vegetables (including beans and other legumes), good unsaturated fats, and lean protein (on all Phases) as well as fruits and whole grains (on Phase 2 and beyond). Its also why we tell you to avoid highly processed baked goods, breads, and unhealthy snack foods and other convenience foods, which have virtually no fiber and dont fill you up.

High-fiber foods, good fats, and lean protein (as well as acidic foods) all help to slow the digestion of the sugars in carbohydrates. When you include a variety of these foods in your diet, your body produces less insulin, which means fewer swings in blood sugar levels. It is these swings that are the cause of cravings and hunger in the first place. Curb your hunger with healthy foods that are filling:

1. Fiber-ful foods. The role that fiber plays in digestion is to slow the absorption of sugar. The more fiber in a food, the greater its effect. That's why many brands of highly processed instant oatmeal, for example, aren't as good for you (or for your weight loss) as the steel-cut variety. The latter (including the new quick-cooking option) has all its fiber still intact, while most of the fiber in many instant varieties has been stripped out. Therefore, before your stomach can digest the sugars in the steel-cut oatmeal, for example, it has to separate them from the fiber. Once isolated, the fiber passes undigested through your system, slowing down digestion. In other words, fiber (whether it's in whole grains, vegetables, or legumes), is an obstacle to digestion, and a good one, because it promotes satiety.

2. Good fats. Its not just fiber that moderates your digestive process. Fat slows the speed at which your small intestine accesses the sugars you've eaten. When you eat a piece of bread, for example, drizzle it with a little monounsaturated extra-virgin olive oil or pair it with some nut butter rather than eating the bread alone or with a saturated-fat-heavy topping like butter or full-fat cheese. Likewise, having an occasional baked white potato topped with reduced-fat sour cream on Phase 3 is better than eating the potato plain. The calorie count might be higher with the sour cream, but the fat contained in the sour cream will slow down the digestive process, thereby lessening the amount of insulin that the potato prompts your body to make. Good fats also make food taste better, helping you to feel more satisfied. Mono- and polyunsaturated fats are the best kind.

3. Lean protein. Because protein foods are digested slowly, they do not produce the spikes in blood sugar that stimulate hunger and overeating. On the South Beach Diet, you can get your protein from fish and shellfish, skinless chicken, turkey, and duck breast; game meats like bison and venison; lean cuts of beef and pork (and lean lamb on occasion); vegetarian meat alternatives like tofu; beans and other legumes; eggs; nuts and seeds in moderation; and fat-free and low-fat dairy products.

4. Acidic foods. Interestingly, acidic foods, such as lemon juice, lime juice, and vinegar, also slow the digestion of carbohydrates and the rate at which your stomach empties, and thus produces a feeling of fullness. You can dress salads or vegetables with them (along with some extra-virgin olive oil), to get the surprising benefit.

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/diet/foods-that-curb-hunger

You really should go to the website and take a look at this cake. It certainly is different.

Glam Rock Layer Cake

Yield: One 4-layer, 7-inch round cake

Super dark, moist and buttery chocolate cake layers filled with colourful vanilla frosting and covered in a decadent jet-black glossy fudge frosting. And let's not forget the sprinkles!

Ingredients

For the "Black" Dark Chocolate Butter Cake layers:

2 1/3 cups (315 g) all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup plus one tablespoon (100 g) best-quality black cocoa powder 
1 1 /2 teaspoons baking powder 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 cups (360 ml) buttermilk, room temperature 
1/2 cup (120 ml) hot coffee OR very hot water 
1 cup (227 g) unsalted butter, room temperature 
2 1/2 cups (560 g) packed light brown sugar 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
4 large eggs, room temperature 
1/4 cup (60 g) mayonnaise, room temperature 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon distilled white vinegar

For the (purple frosting) Vanilla Frosting:

1 cup (227 g) unsalted butter, room temperature 
3 cups (375 g) confectioners' sugar, sifted 
1/4 cup (60 ml) whipping cream (heavy cream) or milk 
2 tablespoons water (plus more if needed) 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
Pinch of salt 
Few drops each AmeriColor Soft Gel Paste Color in Electric Purple and Regal Purple

For the Glossy Black Fudge Frosting:

2 cups (454 g) unsalted butter, softened 
2 1/2 cups (315 g) confectioners' sugar 
3/4 cup (90 g) premium dark (preferably black) cocoa powder (I used Guittard Noir) 
1/2 cup (120 ml) hot water 
1/2 cup (120 ml) sour cream 
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract (I used Nielsen-Massey) 
Generous pinch of salt 
8 ounces (240 g) premium dark (but not extra dark) chocolate, chopped or chips, melted (I used Callebaut Callets) 
Soft gel paste color, in Super Black (or other concentrated black gel color of your choice) 
Sprinkles of your choice (1-2 cups, depending on size of the sprinkles) 
You will also need: 
1 large pastry bag, disposable or reusable 
Large plain round pastry tip (I use Ateco #809) 
Sprinkles of your choice (1-2 cups, depending on size of the sprinkles--see Sweetapolita's Notes)

Instructions

For the "Black" Dark Chocolate Butter Cake layers:

Preheat the oven to 350F (180C). Spray two 7"x2" round cake pans (to be used twice for 4 layers) with baking spray (such as Pam for Baking), or grease the bottoms and add parchment rounds to each.

1. In a large bowl or atop a large piece of parchment paper, sift together the flour, cocoa powder, baking powder and salt.

2. In a large measuring glass with a spout, mix together the buttermilk and coffee/water. Set aside.

3. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or using a handheld mixer, beat the butter and brown sugar on medium speed until very light and fluffy, about 8 minutes. Add the vanilla and beat well.

4. Add the eggs one at a time, mixing well (about 30 seconds) and scraping the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula after each addition.

5. Lower the speed to the lowest setting and add one third of the dry mixture until just combined, and add half of the buttermilk mixture. Repeat with the remaining flour and buttermilk mixtures. Remove the bowl from the stand mixer, and whisk in the mayonnaise.

6. In a small bowl combine the baking soda and vinegar, and quickly add to the batter. Whisk until smooth, about 30 seconds. Divide one-quarter of the batter into each pan (this should weigh about 430 grams if you are using a digital scale).

7. Bake the first two layers in the center of the oven until a wooden pick comes out with a few crumbs, 24-27 minutes.

8. Let the cake layers cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes, and then gently invert onto the wire rack.

9. Wipe the pans clean and repeat with the final layers. Let all of the layers cool completely.

10. The cake layers will keep wrapped tightly in plastic wrap at room temperature for up to 3 days.

For the (purple filling) Vanilla Frosting:

1. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat the butter on medium speed until very pale and creamy, about 8 minutes.

2. Reduce the speed to low, and gradually add the confectioners' sugar, heavy cream, vanilla and salt. Beat for 1 minute.

3. Increase the speed to medium-high and beat until very light and fluffy, about 6 minutes.

4. Add a few drops of each AmeriColor Regal Purple and Electric Purple until desired shade is achieved.

5. Frosting with keep in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

6. Bring chilled frosting to room temperature and beat on low speed to soften. If necessary, you can warm the frosting in a heatproof container in the microwave in 10-second intervals, stirring after each one, until smooth and spreadable.

For the Glossy Black Fudge Frosting:

If you have a food processor:

1. Add all of the ingredients, except the melted chocolate and black food color, into the food processor, and pulse until everything is incorporated.

2. Add the melted chocolate and pulse until smooth.

3. Add a small amount of the black color (about 1/2 teaspoon). Pulse until combined. Let sit for about 15 minutes (the color will take awhile to process--it's best to let it sit rather than adding more and more right away). Add more color if necessary, until desired black tint is achieved.

If you are using a stand mixer or handheld mixer:

1. In a bowl of stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment, or with a handheld mixer, beat the butter on medium speed until pale and fluffy, about 6 minutes.

2. Sift together the confectioners' sugar and cocoa powder.

3. Reduce to speed to low, and add the confectioners' sugar, cocoa powder, water, sour cream, vanilla, and salt and beat until incorporated, about 1 minute. Increase the speed to medium and beat for 2 more minutes.

4. Add the melted chocolate and beat on medium speed until smooth, about 1 minute.

5. Add a small amount of the black color (about 1 teaspoon). Pulse until combined. Let sit for about 15 minutes (the color will take awhile to process--it's best to let it sit rather than adding more and more right away). Add more color if necessary, until desired black tint is achieved--remember that it continues to darken over time.

Assembly of the Glam Rock Layer Cake:

1. Put your first cake layer top-up on an 7" round cake board or 9" plate, and spread one-third of the purple frosting on top. Repeat with all of the layers, placing the final cake layer top-down. Make sure that your layers are straight and lined up with the ones below. Wrap the cake in plastic wrap and chill for at least 15 minutes.

2. Remove the cake from the fridge and, using a turntable, if possible, frost entire outside of cake with a thin layer of the black frosting to seal in the crumbs. Chill until the frosting begins to firm-up, about 30 minutes.

3. Remove the cake from the fridge and return it to the turntable. Cover the cake with a thick, even and smooth layer of the black frosting using an offset spatula, reserving about 1 1/2 cups of frosting for the piped top border. Return the cake to the fridge and chill for another 20-30 minutes.

4. You will want the frosting for the buttercream "poof" border to be very soft, in order to achieve the appealing peaks. Warm frosting in a small heatproof bowl for about 8-10 seconds, and stir. Fill a pastry bag fitted with a large plain round tip with the softened frosting and pipe some buttercream "poofs" around the top perimeter of the cake.

6. Pour your sprinkles into a medium bowl and gently press sprinkles onto the bottom third of the cake, all the way around, letting the excess fall back into the bowl. You can also put the cake on a cookie sheet and let the excess sprinkles fall onto the sheet.

7. Return the cake to the fridge until the buttercream poofs are very firm, about 30 minutes. Pour more sprinkles atop the flat exposed surface of the top of the cake.

8. Cake will keep covered at room temperature for up to 3 days. Serve at room temperature.

http://sweetapolita.com/2016/04/glam-rock-layer-cake/

Garden Vegetable Lasagna Soup

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 35 mins 
Total time: 45 mins

Author: Inspired by A Farm Girl Dabbles
Total Cost: $9.92
Cost Per Serving: $1.65
Serves: 6-8 (makes approx 9 cups)

Ingredients

SOUP

1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
1 yellow onion $0.40
4 cloves garlic $0.32
2 carrots $0.24
1 zucchini (1/2 lb.) $0.77
15oz. can diced tomatoes $0.65
15oz. can tomato sauce $0.70
1 Tbsp Italian seasoning blend $0.30
4 cups vegetable broth $0.52*
8oz. lasagna noodles $0.95
¼ lb. frozen spinach $0.40

THREE CHEESE RICOTTA BLEND

15oz. ricotta $2.99
1 cup shredded mozzarella, divided $1.00
¼ cup Parmesan (grated or shredded) $0.48
⅛ tsp salt $0.01
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03

Instructions

1. Dice the onion and mince the garlic. Add both to a large soup pot along with the olive oil. Sauté over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (about 3-5 minutes).

2. While the onions and garlic are sautéing, peel and slice the carrots. Slice the zucchini and then cut the slices into quarter rounds. Add the carrots and zucchini to the pot and sauté for about 2 minutes more, or just until the zucchini begin to soften.

3. Add the diced tomatoes (with juices), tomato sauce, Italian seasoning blend, and vegetable broth to the soup pot. Stir to combine. Place a lid on the pot, turn the heat up to medium-high, and bring the pot to a boil.

4. While waiting for the pot to boil, break the lasagna noodles into 1-inch pieces. Once the soup is boiling, add the broken lasagna noodles and continue to boil for 10-12 minutes, or until the noodles are tender.

5. While the pasta is boiling in the soup, combine the ricotta cheese, ½ cup shredded mozzarella, Parmesan, salt, and freshly cracked pepper in a bowl (save the other half of the mozzarella for topping the soup bowls). Stir until the cheeses and seasonings are well combined.

6. Once the pasta is tender, add the frozen spinach and stir until the spinach is thawed and mixed well into the soup.

7. To serve, place a dollop of the cheese blend in each bowl, then ladle the hot soup over top. Add a pinch of the remaining shredded mozzarella on top.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon brand soup base to make my broth.

www.BudgetBytes.com

GLUTEN-FREE CRUSTY BOULE

Ingredients

1 cup brown rice flour
3/4 cup sorghum flour
1 1/2 cups tapioca flour
1 tablespoon granulated active dry yeast 
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 tablespoon xanthan gum
1 1/3 cups lukewarm water (heated to 110°F)
2 large eggs, at room temperature 
2 tablespoons + 2 teaspoons canola oil
1 tablespoon honey 
2 handfuls kalamata olives, sliced
2 sprigs fresh rosemary, taken off the stem and finely chopped
olive oil
coarse sea salt

Directions

Mixing the flours:

1. Mix together the brown rice flour, sorghum flour, tapioca flour, yeast, salt, and xanthan gum in the bowl of your stand mixer (or a large bowl, if you are doing this by hand).

Making the dough.

1. Add the water, eggs, oil, and honey to the dry ingredients.

2. Mix with the paddle attachment (or with a large spoon if you are mixing by hand) for a few moments until the dough has fully come together. It will be soft. It will sort of slump off the paddle. Dont worry 
thats the right texture.

3. Add the olives and rosemary and mix one more time.

Letting the dough rise:

1. Put the dough in a large, clean bowl and cover it with a clean towel.

2. Put the dough in a warm place in your kitchen, then leave it alone to rise about 2 hours.

3. You can now use the dough. Or, you can refrigerate it in a large container with a lid. The dough stays good for a week. Refrigeration overnight does seem to improve the flavor, as well.

baking the bread:

1. Shape 1 pound of the dough into a squat oval shape or small ball. Sometimes, wetting your hands helps if the dough feels too sticky.

2. Let the dough rest for 40 minutes. (If you are pulling the dough out of the refrigerator, let it rest for 1 1/2 hours before baking it.)

3. Half an hour before you will put the bread into the oven to bake, turn on the oven to 450°.

(Now we slide a Dutch oven in there to heat up. Jeff and Zoë recommend a pizza stone in the oven and a pizza peel sprinkled with cornmeal for resting the bread. Please make sure both are never before used, if you are gluten-free.)

1. Before baking, make 1/4-inch-deep cuts with a serrated knife to the top of the dough. Pour on a bit of olive oil and sprinkle with coarse sea salt.

2. Put the dough into the Dutch oven, cover, and return it to the hot oven. (Or, slide the loaf from the pizza peel onto the hot baking stone.) Close the oven door and bake the bread until the top has lightly browned and the bread feels firm, about 35 minutes. (Also, the internal temperature of the bread should be at least 180°.)

3. You can put a large sauté pan filled with ice cubes on the rack below the one that holds the baking bread. This will create steam in the oven and help to form that golden crust.

4. Take the bread out of the oven and let it cool at least 15 minutes before slicing. (I know. But really, you have to do this.)

Eat. Enjoy.

Makes 2 1-pound loaves.

https://glutenfreegirl.com/2010/02/gluten-free-crusty-boule/

Dreamy Creamy Coconut Bars

Author: OMGChocolateDesserts.com
Recipe type: Dessert
Prep time: 45 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 1 hour 10 mins
Ingredients

For the Crust:

5 egg whites
1 cup sugar
1 ½ cup finely shredded coconut
2 Tablespoon flour

For Chocolate Layer:

8 oz semi sweet baking chocolate-chopped
4 Tablespoon oilFor Vanilla Layer:

2 cup milk
5 egg yolks
1 cup sugar
½ cup cornstarch
2 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter

For Topping:

1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 Tablespoon powdered sugar
¾ cup shredded coconut- toasted

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven at 350 F, line 12x8 inch pan with parchment paper and set aside.

2. Beat the egg whites on maximum speed, gradually add sugar and continue mixing until the stiff picks form.

3. Reduce the speed on low and mix in flour.
4. Gently stir in finely shredded coconut, transfer to a prepared pan, smooth with spatula and place in the oven.

5. Bake 20-25 minutes, until its light golden brown.

6. Remove from the oven and let it cool for 10 minutes in the pan, than transfer to a plate and let it cool completely.

7. Place oil and chopped chocolate in a small sauce pan and melt chocolate on low heat, stirring occasionaly. Let it cool a few minutes, then spread over the crust and leave in a fridge to set.

8. Mix egg yolks and sugar until pale yellow, add milk and corn starch and mix on low speed, transfer to a sauce pan and cook on medium heat stirring constantly until its thicken, stir in vanilla and set aside to cool completely ( cover with plastic wrap to avoid forming a crust on a surface).

9. Beat the butter separately until its light fluffy, then combine with the cooled filling and spread over the chocolate layer. Set in a fridge while mixing heavy whipping cream.

10. Mix heavy whipping cream, gradually add powdered sugar and continue mixing until its thicken, stir in vanilla and spread over the yellow layer.

11. Sprinkled with toasted coconut and store in a fridge.

http://omgchocolatedesserts.com/dreamy-creamy-coconut-bars/

7 Best Foods for Men Over 50

By Kathleen Doheny

Reviewed by Sheri Iodice, RD

1 / 8: If you want to know the secret to keeping your doctors visits at a minimum, look to your kitchen.

Unfortunately, as men get older, their chances of developing health problems such as high blood pressure, heart disease, high blood sugar, diabetes, and prostate cancer increase. None of those conditions are 
inevitable, of course, but lifestyle habits  particularly how you eat  can make a huge difference in how healthy you remain. You can reduce the risk of these conditions by improving your diet, focusing on foods
that have been shown to boost health and reduce the likelihood of a scary diagnosis. Here are seven of the best foods men over age 50 should add to their diets, and why. If you arent already eating these items, there's no need to fret over what to do with them: We've got tips on how to painlessly include them.

2 / 8 Mushrooms: Mushrooms ''beef up'' dishes  even vegetarian fare  by giving them a meatier taste that many men like, 
says Leslie Bonci, RDN, director of sports nutrition at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center's Sports Medicine center and a sports dietitian for the university's athletics department. They only have about 20 
calories per cup and contain potassium, which is helpful in offsetting the effects of sodium and in lowering blood pressure, according to the American Heart Association. Add them to your diet: "Throw some on a 
salad, chop them up for chili, or grill them," Bonci says. Or try these barbecued portobello mushrooms the 
next time you grill.

3 / 8 Tart Cherries: Tart cherries can work as an anti-inflammatory agent, Bonci says. In her work consulting with sports teams, 
she often recommends that athletes drink tart cherry juice to reduce inflammation from vigorous training. And research backs up her suggestion: In the May 2013 issue of the Scandinavian Journal of Medicine & Science in Sports, a scientific review of tart cherries that involved athletes found that consuming the juice may enhance recovery of muscle function, inhibit the inflammation and oxidative stress caused by exercise, and lessen pain. Tart cherries may also help 
minimize the pain of osteoarthritis and gout, another form of arthritis caused by high levels of uric acid in your blood, according to a study in the November 2014 issue of Journal of Functional Foods. Researchers 
credit the substances known as anthocyanins in the cherries, which have antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties. Add them to your diet: Snack on fresh cherries when they're in season from April to August. Eating at least 10 cherries a day helped people who already had gout keep from getting repeat attacks, showed a Boston University study. During the rest of the year, drink tart cherry juice. The deeply hued beverage has also been linked to better sleep.

4 / 8 Eggs: ''As men age, their muscle mass decreases," says Jim White, RDN, a spokesperson for the Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics and a personal trainer in Virginia Beach, Virginia. "Eggs are a great source of protein," he says, and that can help with the dwindling muscle mass. Although the pendulum has swung back and forth on the healthfulness of eggs, most experts see a role for them in our diet. Eggs also have lutein, which may reduce the risk of the macular degeneration, an eye condition that can cause blindness. Add them to your diet: Enjoy eggs for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. These nine ways to cook an egg can help you fit them into your day.

5 / 8 Berries: Berries may reduce the risk of cancer, says Deepak Talreja, MD, a cardiologist at Eastern Virginia University Medical School in Norfolk. Research is ongoing, but some studies have found that blueberries, for instance, inhibit inflammation, which may decrease the risk of some cancers. A research review examining the anti-cancer properties of blueberries, published in the October 2013 issue 
of Anticancer Agents in Medicinal Chemistry, concluded that the little blue orbs might help inhibit the growth of cancer cells. Blueberries arent the only berries that might help fight cancer. A diet that includes 
freeze-dried black raspberries and strawberries inhibited esophageal cancer by 30 to 70 percent and colon cancer by 80 percent, according to studies on rats done at the Medical College of Wisconsin Cancer Center in Milwaukee. Whether humans would experience the same anti-cancer benefits has yet to be proven. Add them to your diet: Simply put, you can snack on berries straight. They're also easy to add to salads, yogurt, or hot cereals.

6 / 8 Kefir: Gut microbiota  the bacteria in our intestines  have recently garnered a lot of attention from the scientific community. It turns out that they might be key for good health, as they've been linked to how our immune system functions, how we absorb nutrients, and even how we regulate mood. Kefir is fermented milk with prebiotics and probiotics that can help promote healthy gut microbiota. Probiotics are good bacteria, and prebiotics are the food ingredients that feed them. So kefir is a symbiotic gut health food, meaning it contains both the bacteria and the bacteria's food source. Kefir may help ward off GI problems that can occur later in life, White says. In addition, scientists have found that kefir helps reduce inflammation in the guts of mice and reduces blood sugar levels in patients with diabetes. Add it to your diet: Kefir is sometimes referred to as the yogurt you drink. "Having a serving of kefir a day would be great," White says. You can use it like you do milk by drinking it plain, adding it to cereal, or using it in smoothies.

7 / 8 Avocados: Like you needed a new reason to indulge in 
guacamole: Avocados are loaded with heart-healthy monounsaturated fats that may help keep cholesterol levels low. And that's something that men need as they age, White says. One medium California avocado 
has about 230 calories, but it also has about 10 grams (g) of fiber and about 20 g of fat. Plus, avocados have also been linked to weight loss and lower levels of inflammation. Add them to your diet: Like many 
of the foods on this list, avocados are easily added to dishes that you already love, like burgers, omelets, salads, sandwiches, and tacos.

8 / 8 Beans: These little spheres of protein carry lots of blood benefits that may help keep heart disease and diabetes at bay. A scientific review of 26 clinical trials published in May 2014 in the Canadian Medical Association Journal found that eating 3/4 of a cup of beans daily could lower LDL (bad) cholesterol levels by 5 percent. And that, of course, can reduce your risk of heart disease and stroke.

But that isnt the only way beans can help your blood profile. When people with type 2 diabetes consumed 1 cup of beans daily over the course of three months, they had lower blood pressure and blood sugar levels, according to a study published in October 2012 the Archives of Internal Medicine. Add them to your diet: A cup of cooked kidney beans has approximately 225 calories, 15 g of protein, 13 g of fiber, and 1 g of fat. This makes them a great addition to salads or a filling for tacos or burritos.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/7-best-foods-men-their-50s

7 Easy Breakfast Ideas for Type 2 Diabetes
By Hedy Marks

Reviewed by Lindsey Marcellin, MD, MPH

Try these blood-sugar friendly breakfast options that will keep you healthy, and still get you out the door on time.

Shakes made with fresh fruit and plain nonfat yogurt are a great breakfast option when you are pressed for time in the morning.

That old standby, scrambled eggs and whole-wheat toast, can be a great way to start the day.

Eating foods that are low on the glycemic index will help keep you full all morning long.

Cooking with less fat by using nonstick pans and cooking sprays and avoiding fat- and sugar-laden coffee drinks will help ensure that you're eating a healthy breakfast.

For many people, breakfast is the most neglected meal of the day. But if you have type 2 diabetes, breakfast is a must, and it can have real benefits. Eating foods at breakfast that have a low glycemic index may help prevent a spike in blood sugar all morning long  and even after lunch. Eating peanut butter or almond butter at breakfast, for example, will keep you feeling full, thanks to the combination of protein and fat, according to the American Diabetes Association. And a good breakfast helps kick-start your morning metabolism and keeps your energy up throughout the day.

Pressed for time? You don't have to create an elaborate spread. Here are seven diabetes-friendly breakfast ideas to help you stay healthy and still get out the door on time.

1. Breakfast Shake

For a meal in a minute, blend one cup of fat-free milk or plain nonfat yogurt with one-half cup of fruit, such as strawberries, bananas, or blueberries. Add one teaspoon of wheat germ, a teaspoon of nuts, and ice and blend for a tasty, filling, and healthy breakfast. Time saver: Have everything measured out the night before.

2. Muffin Parfait

Halve a bran muffin or other high-fiber muffin, cover with a side of berries, and top with a dollop of low- or nonfat yogurt for a fast and easy breakfast.

3. Whole-Grain Cereal

Hot or cold, the right cereal makes a great breakfast. Enjoy a bowl of high-fiber, low-sugar cereal with skim milk, or heat up plain oatmeal. Be sure to measure out one serving size to keep portions in check, and watch what you add to it. Limit the butter and sugar  instead, top with fresh fruit, skim milk, or a sugar substitute to sweeten your meal.

4. Scrambled Eggs and Toast

The old standby breakfast of scrambled eggs and toast can be a healthy way to start the day if you cook them right. Scramble the egg in a nonstick pan with cooking spray. Enjoy this with a slice of whole-wheat toast topped with a light butter substitute, low-fat cream cheese, or sugar-free jam.

5. Breakfast Burrito

This filling and easy meal can be eaten on the go when wrapped in foil. Using a nonstick skillet and cooking spray, scramble an egg with onions and green peppers or spinach. Place in a warmed whole-wheat tortilla, sprinkle with nonfat cheddar cheese, add some salsa, and you have a healthy breakfast to keep you going until lunch.

6. Bagel Thins with Nut Butter

Bagels are notoriously large, so consider enjoying bagel thins instead  otherwise you may start your day overloading on carbohydrates. Top the bagel thins with peanut or almond butter for a dose of healthy fat and protein that keeps carbs in check.

7. Almonds and Fruit

For a breakfast you can eat on the run, grab a healthy handful of whole, raw almonds and a small serving of low glycemic-index fruit, such as berries, a peach, an apple, or an orange. The fiber and healthy monounsaturated fats in the nuts will help you feel full, and the fruit adds additional fiber and a touch of sweetness to your morning without causing a blood-sugar spike.

More Breakfast Tips for Type 2 Diabetes

When you're planning or preparing your healthy breakfast, keep these points in mind:

Watch your portion sizes.

Keep the diabetes dietary goals in mind, which involve eating more grains, beans, and non-starchy vegetables than any other type of foods. The diabetes food pyramid also sanctions few fats, sweets, and alcohol. In between and equally divided are meat and protein, starchy vegetables, fruit, and milk and other dairy products.

Cook with less fat by using nonstick pans and cooking sprays and heart-healthy butter substitutes.

Choose lean meats, such as Canadian bacon, turkey bacon, or turkey sausage.

Eat low-fat dairy foods, such as non-fat or one percent milk, low-fat or fat-free yogurt, and low-fat cheeses.

Avoid fat- and sugar-laden coffee drinks. Drink regular coffee and use 2 percent milk and a sugar substitute.

To get more breakfast ideas and to make sure you are eating the right portion sizes and type of foods, work with a registered dietitian or certified diabetes educator. A dietitian can help create a meal plan that is right for you and your type 2 diabetes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/type-2-diabetes/breakfast-ideas-for-diabetes

Easy Gluten-Free Split Pea and Ham Soup By Stephanie Kirkos

If you have leftover ham from Easter or Sunday supper, use up the leftovers as well as the ham bone in one of the best ways possible - in a simple, delicious, gluten-free Split Pea and Ham Soup.

Most of the work preparing this soup is simply stirring. After cooking diced onion in a bit of olive oil until translucent, the remaining ingredients are added to the stock pot and slowly simmered for 35-45 minutes, with frequent stirring until the split peas softens and soup thickens.

The amount of water added to the soup is up to you and how thick you desire the end result. Start with five cups as the base, then add 1-2 more cups of water if you prefer a thinner soup.

Garnish a bowl of this gluten-free Split Pea and Ham Soup with either a dollop of Green yogurt, sour cream, gluten-free croutons, or fresh chopped parsley. For more brightness in flavor, squeeze half a lemon over top, then stir to combine. Serving this soup as a hearty main meal? Use a slice of homemade crusty gluten-free bread as a spoon.

Vegetarian or making this soup for Meatless Monday? Simply leave out the ham and ham bone. The flavors will still be rich and delicious without meat.

This soup is naturally gluten-free, no special gluten-free ingredients required. If adding ham to the soup, double check to make sure there are no ingredients added that may include gluten.

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 55 minutes
Yield: 6-8 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 small yellow onion, diced
1 tsp extra virgin olive oil
1 lb dried green split peas
1 large carrot, peeled and diced
1 medium white potato, peeled and diced
1 cup ham, sliced into bite-size pieces (and whole ham bone, if available)
5 dried bay leaves
5-7 cups water
salt and pepper, to taste

Directions

1. In a large stock pot, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the diced onion and cook until softened and translucent, about 3 minutes.

2. Add the dried green split peas, diced carrots, diced potatoes, ham, bay leaves, and 5 cups of water to the stock pot. Stir to combine.

3. Bring soup to a boil, then reduce to a simmer. Simmer, stirring frequently, for 35-45 minutes until split peas soften and soup thickens to desired consistency. Add additional water, if desired, to help soup reach desired thickness. Remove bay leaves and ham bone from soup.

4. Spoon soup into bowls and serve alongsidecrusty gluten-free bread or as a side to your favorite meal. Garnish with a dollop of Green yogurt, sour cream, gluten-free croutons, or fresh chopped parsley

http://glutenfreecooking.about.com/od/glutenfreesouprecipes/r/Easy-Gluten-Free-Split-Pea-amp-Ham-Soup

Bacon Wrapped Cherry Merlot Pork Tenderloin Melanie Makes

This Bacon Wrapped Cherry Merlot Pork Tenderloin takes just 10 minutes to prepare yet tastes like you spent hours in the kitchen. Pork tenderloin is seasoned with smoky mustard before taking a twirl with numerous slices of bacon and slathered with an amazing cherry merlot sauce. Perfect for entertaining or any day of the week!

SERVES 6

INGREDIENTS

2 1-pound boneless pork tenderloins
2 Tbsp Robert Rothschild Farm Anna Mae's Smoky Mustard
1 lb bacon
13 oz Robert Rothschild Farm Hot Cherry Merlot Dip

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Place pork tenderloins on a rimmed baking sheet. Coat pork with mustard and season with salt and pepper.

2. Wrap tenderloins with bacon slices, overlapping slightly, making sure ends are tucked underneath.

3. Bake for 45 minutes.

4. Remove pork from oven and spoon dip over the top of each. reserving some of the dip for serving.

5. Return the pork to the oven and bake for an additional 15 minutes or until cooked through.

6. Let rest for 10 minutes prior to serving. If desired, serve with additional dip.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/bacon-wrapped-cherry-merlot-pork-tenderloin/

Mango Salad for a Crowd (with video)

With mango season starting, I thought I'd re-post this salad using amounts to feed a crowd of 40-50. For a smaller size, check here. It is one of my favorites to serve for a family or staff picnic or BBQ, because it is always almost certain that it will become someone else's favorite as well. The colors and blended flavors are unique as they are beautiful. Once you get past the fear of cutting up a dozen mangoes, it is fun to prepare. If you are still uncertain about how to cut up a mango, see the two minute video attached.

Ingredients:

12 mangoes, peeled and chopped into cubes
2 English cucumbers, chopped 
1 medium sized jicama*, peeled and cubed finely (about 3 cups)
4 shallots, sliced
1/2 cup fresh mint, chopped
1/2 cup cilantro or parsley, chopped

Dressing:

1/2 cup grapeseed oil (or light olive oil)
1/2 cup fresh squeezed lime juice 
1/2 cup frozen orange juice concentrate
3/4 tsp cumin
3/4 tsp salt
2/4 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp chili

Method:

1. Mix dressing ingredients.

2. Pour dressing over salad ingredients about an hour or two before serving.

3. Refrigerate or keep in cooler with ice if taking on a picnic.

4. Leftovers keep for a few days refrigerated and can be served like fruit salsa on fish tacos or on salmon.

*jicama is a Mexican root vegetable with a similar texture to a turnip or water chestnut. It adds a nice crunch to the salad. To peel, slice a piece off the bottom and top so it can sit firmly on a cutting board, while you hold and slice down the sides with a sharp paring knife.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Mango Cucumber Salad

With the jicama, mango and cilantro, this recipe has a Mexican twist to it. I found the jicame (a root vegetable with golden/brownish skin) in the produce section alongside the fresh herbs and ginger. Right now I'm so glad it's mango season again! This recipe makes enough for six as a side. Make sure you double or triple the recipe if you take it to a family picnic.

Ingredients:

2 mangoes, peeled and chopped into cubes *
½ English cucumber roughly chopped or sliced
½ small jicama, peeled and cubed (about 1 cup)
1 small shallot, sliced
2 Tbsp fresh mint, chopped
2 Tbsp cilantro or parsley, chopped

Dressing:

2 Tbsp grapeseed oil (or light olive)
2 Tbsp lime juice
2 Tbsp frozen OJ concentrate
1/8 tsp cumin
1/8 tsp chili
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp sugar

Directions

1. Mix dressing ingredients.

2. Toss all ingredients with dressing and refrigerate (or set in cooler) for an hour or two so flavors blend, before serving.

Video: http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/04/mango-salad-for-crowd-with-video

EASY TIRAMISU

There are many, many Tiramisu recipes out there in this big wide world. Some are complicated. Some are very shortcut, made using cream in a can. Tiramisu is easy to make, no bake and fabulous for feeding a crowd! This is a traditional Italian recipe by Chef Vanessa Martin from Mercato e Cucina, a fabulous Italian emporium in Gladesville, Sydney. Made the real proper Italian way  and its easier than other methods used!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Dessert
Cuisine: Italian
Serves: 6

INGREDIENTS

3 eggs, yolks and whites separated
½ cup caster sugar
½ tsp vanilla extract
8 oz / 250g mascarpone
1¼ cups hot espresso coffee - strong! (Note 1)
2 tbsp (or more!) of liquor of choice - I like Frangelico and Kailua
6.5oz/200g lady fingers (24 - 30), pavesini or savoiardi biscuits (Note 2)
Cocoa, for dusting

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Beat yolks and sugar in stand mixer on medium high for 12 minutes or until white and thick. (Note 3)

2. Add vanilla and mascarpone, beat until just combined. Transfer mixture to a bowl, set aside.

3. Clean bowl and whisk. Beat egg whites until stiff.

4. Fold ⅓ of the yolk mixture into the egg whites. Then gradually fold the remaining yolk mixture in and mix until just combined. (Note 4)

5. Mix coffee and liquor together. Quickly dip biscuits in and line the bottom of a 8/20cm square dish. (See video to see how I arrange them).

6. Spread over half the cream, then top with another layer of coffee dipped biscuits. Spread with remaining cream.

7. Cover, refrigerate for at least 3 hours, preferably overnight

8. Dust with cocoa powder just before serving - either before you cut or after placing onto serving plates.

NOTES:

1. I'm a Nespresso gal.  I use 3 capsules to make enough coffee for this recipe. Lady fingers can differ in absorbency and also, you will be surprised how quickly they soak up the coffee. Which is why I make 1½ cups - because it's so annoying to run out in the middle of making the tiramisu.

2. You need enough Savoiardi for 2 layers for a 8/20cm square dish.

3. You can get away with beating the yolks just until thick and the sugar is dissolved - around 5 minutes. The reason I beat it for longer, as per the original recipe, is because it makes the cream nice and white rather than yellow.

4. It doesn't need to be perfectly smooth. It will look a bit "lumpy", being the egg whites, which means your cream mixture is lovely and light. The "lumps" smooth out when you spread the cream, and also while resting overnight.

Nutrition per serving, assuming 6 servings. Only 278 calories  pretty amazing isnt it???  calories from fat 77 - total fat 8.5g - saturated fat 4.1g  trans fat 0.0g  cholesterol 122mg  sodium 130mg  potassium 74mg  total carbohdrates 42,1g  sugars 24.4g  protein 9.3g

http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-tiramisu/

Cottage Cheese Blintze

German Pancakes:

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups flour
3/4 tsp salt
3 eggs
2 cups milk

Directions

1. Mix flour and salt, add eggs and milk. Beat until free of lumps, this makes a thin batter.

2. Heat up a cast iron frying pan, works in other pans but I like my well seasoned cast iron pan the best and when 'almost smoking hot' brush with butter and pour approx 1/4 cup batter in the pan tilting the pan till a thin layer covers the bottom of the pan.

3. Cook on med high until dough is set. Turn and cook until golden brown underneath. Watch carefully as these brown up fast.

4. Pile up on a plate and keep warm in oven.

Cottage cheese mixture for the blintzes:

Ingredients
1 375g tub dry cottage cheese
1 egg
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Mix well and start making the blintzes.

2. Place a spoonful of cottage cheese mixture in center of pancake, fold in the edges and place folded side down in well buttered cast iron frying pan.

3. You may now just pile them all up in the pan as I did and bake them covered at 350 for 15 to 20 min OR brown the blintzes in the frying pan and serve immediately. They are delicious served with cream gravy.

Cream gravy:

1. Melt 3 tbsp butter in frying pan, add 1 cup whipping cream and salt and pepper to taste and bring to a boil over high heat. I also add a pinch of sugar.

2. Turn oven down to medium heat and cook until gravy thickens, stirring frequently.

3. Pour over blintzes and enjoy.

4. These are good served with farmer sausage and coleslaw.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

NOTE: I found the following to be an interesting read. I put it here just for information  and not for a cure-all. I for one can use all the help I can get to feel good. My only hope is that it tastes good. Lol

Fight Inflammation with This Turmeric and Lemon Morning Elixir By Stephen Seifert

Starting the day with your morning routine may suit your needs just fine. A bit of yoga, maybe meditation, a shower, a healthy breakfast with organic coffee, and then out the door. Does this sound familiar? If so, your morning routine is already exceptional. But we have a mighty elixir that can compliment your regimen wonderfully.

You may have heard that warm lemon water will get those pipes working in the morning and optimize your health. You may even drink warm lemon water with Himalayan salt, or warm lemon water with honey in the morning. However, have you heard of warm lemon water combined with honey, cinnamon, and the most essential ingredient to this morning elixir, turmeric? If you have yet to try this one, you may be missing out on an excellent way to begin your day. All-natural lemon and turmeric are especially powerful ingredients that boast a wealth of beneficial properties.

Special: Sugar That Fights Disease, Chronic Conditions & Weight Gain

Lemons offer a tasty, tart flavor with many health-promoting properties. According to a study published in the Chemistry Central Journal (2015), lemons possess a treasure trove of natural metabolites. The study authors state, Citrus fruits exhibit plentiful bioactivities including antioxidant, anti-inflammatory, anti-cancer, antimicrobial and anti-allergy activities, as well as cardiovascular effect, neuroprotective effect, hepatoprotective effect, obesity control, etc. Lemons are indeed a healthy ingredient to enjoy at the beginning of the day. However, when you couple lemon with turmeric, your health and wellness benefits increase significantly.

Turmeric (Curcuma longa) is a yellow-orange spice that is part of the ginger family. Native to tropical South Asia, turmeric is well known in traditional Asian medicine and cuisine. More recently, its health benefits have been recognized in Western medicine. According to a study published in theJournal of Nephropathology (2012), Turmeric, a neglected Asian traditional drug might reemerge as remedy and/or preventive tool for various illnesses including different type of cancers, obesity, type-2 diabetes, hyperlipidemia, hypertension, CKD [chronic kidney disease] and ESRD [end stage renal disease], which are steadily increasing globally, claiming many lives and tremendous amount of resources worldwide.

One active ingredient in turmeric, curcumin, has been the focus of several academic studies.

Curcumin may alleviate inflammation: According to research from the Department of Stomatology at the University of California, San Francisco, curcumin possesses anti-inflammatory properties. The research, published in the Journal of Alternative and Complementary Medicine(2004), found that curcumin, may exert its anti-inflammatory activity by inhibition of a number of different molecules that play a role in inflammation.

Curcumins anticancer potential: Curcumin may play a vital role in cancer prevention, according to a study published in BioMed Research International (2014). Previous research has highlighted curcumins antioxidant, antibacterial and antitumor properties, according to the study, which concluded, Curcumin, a vital constituent of the spice turmeric, is an alternative approach in the prevention of cancer.

Therapeutic applications of curcumin: According to a review study published in the AAPS Journal (2013), curcumin has shown therapeutic potential against a number of human diseases,including multiple types of cancer, inflammatory bowel disease, irritable bowel syndrome, arthritis, peptic ulcers, psoriasis, H. pylori infection, Alzheimers disease, acute coronary syndrome, atherosclerosis, diabetes, and respiratory tract infections.

The Turmeric and Lemon Morning Elixir

Ingredients

1/2 a lemon, squeezed for juice
1/4 - 1/2 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp honey
1/4 tsp cinnamon powder
1 cup warm water, or milk

How to make it

1. Mix the lemon juice, turmeric and honey into your cup of warm water or milk. You will want to stir these ingredients well.

2. Add cinnamon on top and continue to stir your morning elixir as you drink it  this will ensure that the turmeric does not settle at the bottom of your cup.

Turmeric with its main active ingredient, curcumin, may be that one healthy addition to your morning routine youve been looking for. I enjoy this elixir nearly every morning with fruit, which adds a sweet, delicious twist.

What healthy alternatives get your morning off to a perfect start
http://www.thealternativedaily.com/turmeric-and-lemon-morning-elixir

20 Snacks Under 200 Calories

1 / 21

If weight loss is one of your New Year's resolutions and you're in the mood for a quick nosh or nibble, beware. Researchers at the University of North Carolina found that reckless snacking is the cause of mos


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Summary of 8th April, 2016* by Darowil 

Matthew has received a request to talk to someone about illustrating a book.

*Bulldog*has her daughter and family living with her currently- they have bought new place in a much better area and just waiting to be able to move in.

*sassafras* had great news from both her Friday appointments- no cancer and the Macular Degeneration wont be a problem for at least 10 years.

*ptofValerie* has been in hospital again. More chemo and a fall breaking her hip. But she is home and managing OK. For newbies Valerie was a regular attendee at the Tea Party until she was diagnosed with cancer- and has a very rough trot with chemo etc knocking her so she has been unwell that she has been unable to post much for around 18 months. *Marlark Marge*is also not in good health andis having computer issues again as well but has managed to post. She can rarely spend enough time on KP to keep up with us.

*Pacers* DH has lost his sludge filled gallbladder-just as it was starting to play up again. Recovering well at this stage.

*Swedenme* received the devastating news that her DSs chemo is not working.- he wants to continue as normal so they will do all they can to do so. She also heard that her BIL died- a situation complicated by an adult child with brain damage who doesnt want his younger sister telling him what to do. He took a very long time to understand when his mother dies and now he doesnt have his father who got him through last time.

*Gwens* DB needs a valve replacement and 5x bypass which are scheduled for Monday.

*Nicho* is still having pain at night but manageable during the day. Looking at surgery by the end of the year for her back.

*Tamis* mother is deteriorating and eating very little- the hospice nurse is saying maybe 2 months. Tamis bother and SIL are providing the necessary care with support coming in as well.

PHOTOS - KateB and Lurker 2. 
1 - *Fan* - Butterfly ring
2 - *Pacer* - Matthew's horse drawing
8 - *Kate * - Queen's View, Perthshire
9 - *Oneapril* - Snow
13 - *Casmeregma* - DH's socks
19 - *Pacer* - Vegetable rainbow!
22 - *Swedenme* - Frilly bootie
23  * Poledra*  Inpulse purchase- (kayak)
31- *Bulldog* dishcloths
34 *Lurker*  3 photos from Kaikoura
40  *KateB*  trip to Dingle  Southern Ireland
44  *Pacer*  Cardigan (sweater) for baby and Matthews finished pony drawing
45  *Gweniepooh* saying goodbye to Leila
48  *darowil* - serviette
50  *KateB* Ladies View. Killarney (Ireland)
57  *KateB*  Kinsale and colourful shops.

RECIPES
12 - *Sam* - Asian Coleslaw Stirfry
30  *Sam*  fondue
35  *Sam*  Croque Monsieur

CRAFTS
23  * Gwen*  link to pattern, plea for help
31  *Gwen* information from the designer
31  *Jacklou*  poses a question about how to interpret instructions
31- *Bulldog* (photo) pattern for dishcloth
43  *Tamiohio* link, differences in yarn tension

OTHERS
2 - *Sam* - Exotic Meat Market [beaver meat] (link)
21 - *Budasha * - Vitamin F (for Friends) 
47  *KateB*  card for darowil


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many americans can answer this trivia? --- sam

Which Constitutional amendment gave Congress the power to levy tax on personal incomes?

2nd Amendment
5th Amendment
16th Amendment
18th Amendment


Answer: Passed by Congress on July 2, 1909, and ratified February 3, 1913, the 16th amendment established Congress's right to impose a Federal income tax. More specifically, the Sixteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution allows the Congress to levy an income tax without apportioning it among the states or basing it on the United States Census. In 1913, due to generous exemptions and deductions, less than 1 percent of the population paid income taxes at the rate


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just hopping in a for sec to claim a spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to finish dinner and chow down.....nothing special; just italian sausage.
TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam you really have excelled today, lots of ideas- I am very fond of Blintz's- as if I need to put on any kilo's?!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonderful recipes Sam, thank you. I am excited for the pasta and also the lentil recipes. My mother made wonderful lentil soup. 
Thank you ladies for the summaries as well. An apology to Nicho, as I did not make it clear that I am praying that surgery will allow her to be pain free. 
Crazy weather here, typical for spring in Utah. One minute rain and snow on the mountains, then the sun comes out, and then it does the rain and snow again. I think Mother Nature just has difficulty making up her mind some days.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonderful recipes Sam, thank you. I am excited for the pasta and also the lentil recipes. My mother made wonderful lentil soup. 
Thank you ladies for the summaries as well. An apology to Nicho, as I did not make it clear that I am praying that surgery will allow her to be pain free. 
Crazy weather here, typical for spring in Utah. One minute rain and snow on the mountains, then the sun comes out, and then it does the rain and snow again. I think Mother Nature just has difficulty making up her mind some days.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Excuse the double posts. I have a computer problem I think


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popping in to mark my spot. I think I'm on page 1 = whoopee. Will go back and read all Sam's recipes and Darowil's summary later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam Nd ladies for this week's start. The pasta recipes sound delicious. 
I went to lunch with my son today, between very heavy rain showers. 
My sister has just had her second radiotherapy treatment but the travel and waiting times are already making her very tired, and she has a cough so will be going to her GP this week as she doesn't want another bout of the infection that had her seriously ill in hospital Christmas before last. This may interfere with her treatment. So please keep her in your prayers, as all who need them are in mine. All take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Checking in quickly as tomorrow is packed full of activities. I might be home in time to go to sleep tomorrow night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I am checking in just to go off until tomorrow as well. Need to get organised to head to Handknitters Guild and then to my brothers. All on public transport which all takes much longer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Martina - saying prayers for your sister. Sorry about the rainstorms, but they are much needed. It was a fantastically beautiful day here today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Martina - saying prayers for your sister. Sorry about the rainstorms, but they are much needed. It was a fantastically beautiful day here today.


Don't think we need more rain here, other areas do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I noticed the cream gravy recipe. On Facebook there is a page devoted to "I grew up in Iowa" with memories of Mom's and Grandma's cooking. Many people comment about the cream gravies. Growing up on dairy farms, we had milk, cream and butter in just about everything. A favorite was always the gravy made with either fried steak or fried chicken drippings. I like to add just a little hint of nutmeg to anything that has a cream base. Yummy, getting really hungry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow!, Sam you really out did yourself. What lot of interesting recipes 

Thanks to the summary ladies.

Kate, lovely photos, glad yu had a good holiday.

Sorleena, great shawl/scarf.

Marge, sorry to hear you have been having so many health troubles, take care of yourself.

Cathy, Hope you get things sorted out with your DD & can celebrate Serenas birthday, how did she get to be 2 already?

Had a good trip to Saskatoon, test was pretty easy, an injection, wait 10 minutes, then lay on a table for 10 minutes while they took scans. I have to wait a week for the results.
Didn't do much shopping, got some seed potatoes & gladiola bulbs at the garden center,an oil lantern for a wedding shower gift at Lee Valley & a stop at Costco. Still a long day. I'm off to bed, 5 am is just to early for me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm too tired to do much more than read your posts but needed to ask about Melody. Has anyone heard from her this week? Sure hope she and Gage are doing okay.

You're right, Bonnie. It was too early for me also.

'Night all. I'll see you tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and ladies, thank you for new week.
Kate, especially loved pic of colorful town with bookstore and outside seating.
We are at DD's in San Diego. Windy, up to 60 mph on drive down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm too tired to do much more than read your posts but needed to ask about Melody. Has anyone heard from her this week? Sure hope she and Gage are doing okay.
> 
> You're right, Bonnie. It was too early for me also.
> 
> ...


She's still active on Facebook, Joy, or was the last time I looked. Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Don't think we need more rain here, other areas do.


We definitly don't need more rain here . It has poured down all week . This morning looks a bit more promising but I thought that yesterday and by 12ish it was back to rain . Think Kate is having the best if the weather over in Ireland . 
Sorry to here about your sister Mary hope the cough goes soon last thing she needs is for it to linger and make her feel worse than she already does


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good Saturday morning all. Woke up to another rainy morning again after some torrential rain yesterday. Much colder here than recent days and I believe there is some snow around, though hopefully not here. This really is a very reluctant spring.
Thanks for a shed full of recipes as usual Sam and thanks to the summary ladies. I'm working most of next week so I don't think there will be much cooking happening but I shall certainly save a few recipes for later. 
Martina, I'm sorry to hear your sister is finding the radiotherapy so tiring. I hope her GP can give her something to fix that cough before it takes a hold. Sending her and you lots of healing good wishes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow page 2 for me! Thanks Sam and ladies for another good start.

Well we will be celebrating Serena's birthday tomorrow as a family, however DD knows that I am not happy with her attitude to me of late. Not that it makes any difference I am afraid. So life will go on and I will somehow have to harden up and not feel so hurt.

Anyway.... we had 27c here yesterday... lovely. Today was about 19c I think and the forecast for tomorrow is 19c. I bought Serena some clothes and a V Tech Bus... this kid loves buses! A couple of family friends are popping in tomorrow also to wish Happy Birthday so I am quite sure that DD will be pleasant......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


Just lovely... you are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow page 2 for me! Thanks Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Well we will be celebrating Serena's birthday tomorrow as a family, however DD knows that I am not happy with her attitude to me of late. Not that it makes any difference I am afraid. So life will go on and I will somehow have to harden up and not feel so hurt.
> 
> Anyway.... we had 27c here yesterday... lovely. Today was about 19c I think and the forecast for tomorrow is 19c. I bought Serena some clothes and a V Tech Bus... this kid loves buses! A couple of family friends are popping in tomorrow also to wish Happy Birthday so I am quite sure that DD will be pleasant......


Glad to hear you will get to celebrate with Serena. I hope you all have a lovely party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam Nd ladies for this week's start. The pasta recipes sound delicious.
> I went to lunch with my son today, between very heavy rain showers.
> My sister has just had her second radiotherapy treatment but the travel and waiting times are already making her very tired, and she has a cough so will be going to her GP this week as she doesn't want another bout of the infection that had her seriously ill in hospital Christmas before last. This may interfere with her treatment. So please keep her in your prayers, as all who need them are in mine. All take care.


Thinking of her and what a shame that she has so much travelling and you would think she shouldnt have to be waiting around also. I hope that the cough doesnt develop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I am checking in just to go off until tomorrow as well. Need to get organised to head to Handknitters Guild and then to my brothers. All on public transport which all takes much longer.


Have a wonderful day for your birthday Margaret. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you will get to celebrate with Serena. I hope you all have a lovely party.


I know it will be fine because Serena is such a delight... she will make sure I have FUN with her.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Sam for posting the recipe for 'Easy Pasta Primavera' - I made it for dinner tonight but I will admit I added some sliced mushrooms and bacon to it and even my fussy husband enjoyed it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


It's beautiful Sorlenna . Love the big beads and fringe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Serena!!! Hope you all have a wonderful time together. I think I can deal with just about anything except nastiness...hope DD comes around and learns to appreciate all that you have and continue to do for her and Serena.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Don't think we need more rain here, other areas do.


It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I know it will be fine because Serena is such a delight... she will make sure I have FUN with her.


Here's hoping your DD has a bout of guilt about how she's behaving, too. I'm sure you'll enjoy Serenas company, as you say she'll make it all fun!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Don't say it enough, thank you for putting out the Tea Party week after week. 
Got me early with the Ranch Chicken Fajitas. Sounds great. 
Karena


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Don't say it enough, thank you for putting out the Tea Party week after week. 
Got me early with the Ranch Chicken Fajitas. Sounds great. 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a wonderful day for your birthday Margaret. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, it is nearly Sunday here- so in a few hours Margaret has her birthday, day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


They look very nice cats, Lin! like their surroundings! (I mean nice photos, and like their names too- especially Boudica)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the great opening Sam, and the interesting info on lemon and tumeric. Thank you for the work you put into the summary, Julie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the kerchief, Sorlenna! Beautiful knitting and very stylish


Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful San Diego! Enjoy your visit.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam and ladies, thank you for new week.
> Kate, especially loved pic of colorful town with bookstore and outside seating.
> We are at DD's in San Diego. Windy, up to 60 mph on drive down.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look very nice cats, Lin! like their surroundings! (I mean nice photos, and like their names too- especially Boudica)


They are so affectionate, unlike ours which were originally farm cats so almost feral, and only like occasional strokes on their own terms - yet do want our company and clearly miss us when we go away.
I'm afraid Balthazar is a typical naughty brother. He has chewed Boudicas whiskers off!! She just has stubby ones at present as DD tries to stop him but isn't there all the time. It seems to be an extreme version of the mutual grooming they do.
I'm now trying to make curtains, and doing quite well except for having to scavenge header tape from an old pair of curtains and hoping we can find the correct hooks. No curtain rail up yet so have to be rather generous with the length - and I can't find the iron!.......


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely kitties!


TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you are busy! If your DD is like mine, she barely knows what an iron is for!


TNS said:


> They are so affectionate, unlike ours which were originally farm cats so almost feral, and only like occasional strokes on their own terms - yet do want our company and clearly miss us when we go away.
> I'm afraid Balthazar is a typical naughty brother. He has chewed Boudicas whiskers off!! She just has stubby ones at present as DD tries to stop him but isn't there all the time. It seems to be an extreme version of the mutual grooming they do.
> I'm now trying to make curtains, and doing quite well except for having to scavenge header tape from an old pair of curtains and hoping we can find the correct hooks. No curtain rail up yet so have to be rather generous with the length - and I can't find the iron!.......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love,love this! Let us know when the pattern is available!



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't you just see this with a simple black dress or outfit? I love it, too. How are things with you, this morning, Gwen? Eyes doing well?


Gweniepooh said:


> Love, love,love this! Let us know when the pattern is available!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure to take lots of pictures to share! Happy Early Birthday to Serena!


sugarsugar said:


> I know it will be fine because Serena is such a delight... she will make sure I have FUN with her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That recipe really appealed to me too as did the Califlower with pasta one at the beginning.



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam for posting the recipe for 'Easy Pasta Primavera' - I made it for dinner tonight but I will admit I added some sliced mushrooms and bacon to it and even my fussy husband enjoyed it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful cats!



TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


Sweet cats, love the names!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

TNS said:


> They are so affectionate, unlike ours which were originally farm cats so almost feral, and only like occasional strokes on their own terms - yet do want our company and clearly miss us when we go away.
> I'm afraid Balthazar is a typical naughty brother. He has chewed Boudicas whiskers off!! She just has stubby ones at present as DD tries to stop him but isn't there all the time. It seems to be an extreme version of the mutual grooming they do.
> I'm now trying to make curtains, and doing quite well except for having to scavenge header tape from an old pair of curtains and hoping we can find the correct hooks. No curtain rail up yet so have to be rather generous with the length - and I can't find the iron!.......


I have tamed several feral cats who rewarded me, so beyond expectations, with affection.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


I love this. Well done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OneApril, thank you. San Diego is a beautiful city with great weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bundyanne, I think I want to visit your house, seems like you are always cooking up something interesting.

Cathy, hope the birthday party goes well, I'm sure you will have fun with Serena. Some day your DD will come to appreciate what you do for her.

Lin, pretty cats, hope the curtain sewing goes well.

I'm going to get the gladiolas started that I bought yesterday, have to getthem going in the house or won't have time to bloom here.

I'm off to a funeral this afternoon, the aunt if my good friend who I have known since childhood, a really nice lady, She started having back trouble in Feb, got so bad her daughter took her up to Edmonton to try to speed up getting MRI, got that done but discovered " galloping cancer" diagnosis to death about 3 weeks, very hard on her daughters.

I think spring has spring, supposed to be 15-19C(. 58-68F) all week & no freezing at night, Finally. Still a little snow on the north side of things & where there were big banks but those won't survive the coming temperatures. DH says I will have to get my butt into the garden, lol.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope the wind goes down & you have a nice visit with your DD


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Serena .......and Margaret!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlena - Beautiful knitting!
Sassafras - Enjoy your trip to San Diego.
Bonnie - Sorry to hear about your friend's aunt. Hard on the family when it happens so quickly.
Gwen - I don't think I said that I was sorry to hear about the loss of your fur baby. You did the right thing, it's the last kindness we can do them.
Well here we are back in Cork (and in a much nicer hotel than last week - purely because I couldn't get the first one again, but this has turned out to be much better. :thumbup: ) We head for Dublin tomorrow, then home on Monday. Made a mistake today as we thought we'd head for a little place that seemed to be on the coast, and we pictured a small cafe near the beach for lunch....wrong! Turned out to be quite an industrialised place and all that was near the beach was a Naval depot :roll: so we just drove on to Cork and had a nice lunch here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the comments on the kerchief. I've got the best cheerleaders in the world. 

Happy birthday to Serena and Margaret!

Rainy/cloudy here, so I am making cinnamon rolls--just put the first sheet in the oven and they already smell good.

Feeling a bit lethargic today but need to get something done. Be back later--healing thoughts, hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the great opening Sam, and the interesting info on lemon and tumeric. Thank you for the work you put into the summary, Julie.


We must never forget what Darowil and KateB do, week after week, I am only emergency relief! but thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> They are so affectionate, unlike ours which were originally farm cats so almost feral, and only like occasional strokes on their own terms - yet do want our company and clearly miss us when we go away.
> I'm afraid Balthazar is a typical naughty brother. He has chewed Boudicas whiskers off!! She just has stubby ones at present as DD tries to stop him but isn't there all the time. It seems to be an extreme version of the mutual grooming they do.
> I'm now trying to make curtains, and doing quite well except for having to scavenge header tape from an old pair of curtains and hoping we can find the correct hooks. No curtain rail up yet so have to be rather generous with the length - and I can't find the iron!.......


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Margaret hope you have a lovely day . 
Happy birthday to Serena too . Hope you have lots of fun Cathy and get some good pictures &#128516;


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday to you, Margaret. I do hope that it is a joyous one and that you can keep the celebration going for as long as possible. Why not? After all, you are one special lady!! Thank you for being such a great part of the tea party.

Cathy, lots of hugs for you and Serena--for you because you may need, and certainly deserve, them and for Serena just because she is yours and so sweet. Some times what goes around, comes back around--especially when is deserved.

I am now well rested. I made a blueberry coffee cake this morning per Tim's request. It was probably the best I've ever made and really tasty. Yesterday morning I made a cherry-blueberry pie and spilled a little too much almond flavoring into it. Turned out to a great combination and taste.

Sadly, Ben (SIL) still continues to seek to place all the blame/responsibility onto Susan for the circumstances he finds himself in just now, rather than doing the difficult work of trying to get insight into his own mental problems. It is so very sad.

We are having beautiful weather lately and tomorrow is expected to reach at least 75F and no rain predicted before late next week.

Back to reading and may find time to knit a bit before needing to leave the house soon.

Take care all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday to you, Margaret. I do hope that it is a joyous one and that you can keep the celebration going for as long as possible. Why not? After all, you are one special lady!! Thank you for being such a great part of the tea party.
> 
> Cathy, lots of hugs for you and Serena--for you because you may need, and certainly deserve, them and for Serena just because she is yours and so sweet. Some times what goes around, comes back around--especially when is deserved.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that Ben would be getting some help in this time period - is he back in your area? So sad if he's causing issues for Susan - rather they just go their separate ways totally.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

He has never left this general area nor has he worked since she put him out of the house. He supposedly has a back injury which put him on disability and workmen's comp. He has also gained about 60 pounds, so Susan said when she last saw him. According to him, it is her fault that he never showed up in court when the protection order came before the Judge; and a number of other complaints that she supposedly misinformed him about.

The help has been available since last November when it all exploded around here.

And, yes, it is truly a sad situation. She seriously doubts that he will ever make any effort toward finding his best self. Did that make sense?

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Kate, thank you. Winds just light breeze. Got to go to LYS today. Yeah. This afternoon going to Zoolandia with DD, then dinner out with DH, DD, DSIL, DGS and hid girlfriend.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Very pretty kitties. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. I have missed all and keeping up with what is going on in their lives. My love to all. Thank you Sam for being such a great host.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Margaret and Serena.

A beautiful day here- sunny and high 60s. DH broke out his shorts!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Margaret hope you have a lovely day .
> Happy birthday to Serena too . Hope you have lots of fun Cathy and get some good pictures 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sad, Joy, and such a lot for Susan to deal with. Prayers for your family.


jheiens said:


> He has never left this general area nor has he worked since she put him out of the house. He supposedly has a back injury which put him on disability and workmen's comp. He has also gained about 60 pounds, so Susan said when she last saw him. According to him, it is her fault that he never showed up in court when the protection order came before the Judge; and a number of other complaints that she supposedly misinformed him about.
> 
> The help has been available since last November when it all exploded around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, it seems as though Ben is wallowing in self pity and until he decides to leave his pity party I don't think there is anyone other than a professional can really help him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Darowil and Serena.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM 

Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you had a nice visit, Sonja, and your little outfit is just adorable!


Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, your little outfit is lovely. Glad you had a nice visit with your son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Glad you had a nice visit, Sonja, and your little outfit is just adorable!


Thank you April and as its now after midnight I'm going to see if I can get some sleep . Goodnight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, your little outfit is lovely. Glad you had a nice visit with your son.


Thank you Mary


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet dreams!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April and as its now after midnight I'm going to see if I can get some sleep . Goodnight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm glad you had a nice evening with your family. Another cute outfits,

Ohio Joy, I'm sad to hear Ben is still dumping on poor Susan, I think he needs a swift kick in the a-- & told to grow up & get some help but I'm sure that won't happen. 

Martina, hope your sister is feel g better soon. Radiation can certainly make you tired & the travel is exhausting even for well people.

Just home from the funeral, a lovely service for a wonderful woman. Her daughters had ut a lvely display of her quilts in the church entry.

I had a message this morning that my 62 yr old cousin died from congestive heart failure, when I Saw him 2 weeks ago I noticed he was very puffy & asked hs wife if he was having kidney trouble, she said it was CHF. & that he wouldn't listen to doctor, silly fool.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad you had a nice evening with your family. Another cute outfits,
> 
> Ohio Joy, I'm sad to hear Ben is still dumping on poor Susan, I think he needs a swift kick in the a-- & told to grow up & get some help but I'm sure that won't happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, it seems as though Ben is wallowing in self pity and until he decides to leave his pity party I don't think there is anyone other than a professional can really help him.


Very true; but first you have to go to sessions and second you must make the effort to help with the healing. He's not willing or else doesn't see that he has any responsibility in the process. That is the truly sad part of it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Very pretty kitties. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. I have missed all and keeping up with what is going on in their lives. My love to all. Thank you Sam for being such a great host.


It is so good to hear from you. We've missed you so much. Please remember that we love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie, it is so sad when loved ones won't make any effort to help themselves, not even for the sake of those who love them dearly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, adorable outfit. Glad you were able to spend evening with your DH and DAd's.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot will try to catch up later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry. As difficult as it may be for her Susan (I did remember the right name I hope) will be better off without him. Sending her the best wishes and prayers for a positive future. Will continue to lift up Ben in prayer but he must recognize he has issues and take the help offered. My DD's DH (still not divorced; just living apart) is in the same boat. Two weeks agao DD said she was going ahead with the divorce and supposedly they will go sign the paperwork to be file this next week but who knows....was told that tomorrow she is going to to play golf with him. Of course the difference between our daughters' husbands is that my DD's DH is an alcoholic but claims to love her where as your DD's DH it seems is bent on causing your DD lots of grief.That said both DHs are not only hurting themselves but our DDs and others. Such a sad situation for both wonderful young women.



jheiens said:


> He has never left this general area nor has he worked since she put him out of the house. He supposedly has a back injury which put him on disability and workmen's comp. He has also gained about 60 pounds, so Susan said when she last saw him. According to him, it is her fault that he never showed up in court when the protection order came before the Judge; and a number of other complaints that she supposedly misinformed him about.
> 
> The help has been available since last November when it all exploded around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good evening for everyone; love Chinese myself. My DH has gone to pick up some hot wings. I adore the vest/sweater and booties.

I spent 4 hours with two organizers/cleaners working on my craft room. Purged tons and tons and tons of yarn and knitting magazines, etc. Still have more yarn than I'll knit in this lifetime left but it is now manageable. Still have my two huge sewing/cutting tables to unearth the top of various craft "things" but so much headway has been made. And, yes I still overdid it a bit and am very tired and sore but will be rested tomorrow.


Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 16 April '16

Sorry this is so late today - i only slept in a tiny bit this morning - i had to get up and get my shower and be ready to leave by 11:30 (actually we left a little earlier) to go to ft wayne to nehemiah's first birthday. they held it at dad dan's parents hose. it was a lovely day so we could sit outside if we wished. all of dan's brothers and one sister were there with their mates - as were their great grandparents (father's parents), all of heather's family except rebecca were there - i am not sure why she wasn't there - plus all of us, and alexis and phyllis. they have a lovey home - plenty of room to host this many people. nehemiah is the first and only grandchild. guess who was the star of the day. lol we got home around seven. seemed like a longer day than that - i am tired.

anyhow - - - this is Saturday 16 April '16

Today is Eggs Benedict Day. Eggs Benedict Day is an excuse to have a tasty treat! Eggs Benedict is traditionally made from a halved English muffin, topped with ham (or sometimes bacon), poached eggs and a hollandaise sauce. Everybody has their own versions, variations and favourites which change and swap out pretty much all of the components, from using bread instead of muffins, to cheese instead of sauce, or adding extra ingredients such as paprika. Whatever the choice, its always delicious!

Eggs Benedict

Recipe courtesy of Alton Brown
Total Time: 13 hr 55 min
Prep: 30 min
Inactive: 13 hr
Cook: 25 min
Yield: 8 muffins

Watch how to make this recipe. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/eggs-benedict-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Yeast Based Eggs Benedict Foundation Platform:
Special Equipment: 8 (3 3/4-inch diameter by 2-inch tall) cans with tops and bottoms removed or 8 English muffin rings

Ingredients

Yeast Based Eggs Benedict Foundation Platform (English Muffin), recipe follows
Poached Eggs, recipe follows
Hollandaise Sauce, recipe follows

8 slices Canadian bacon, julienned

Yeast Based Eggs Benedict Foundation Platform:

12 ounces all-purpose flour
1 1/2 ounces nonfat dry milk
1 tablespoon sugar
1 envelope active dry yeast
1 teaspoon kosher salt
10 ounces water
1 tablespoon shortening
Nonstick spray
8 teaspoons rolled quick oats

Poached Eggs:

4 quarts water
1/4 cup white vinegar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
8 large eggs

Hollandaise Sauce:

3 large egg yolks
1 tablespoon water
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne, divided
3 to 4 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice strained, divided
8 ounces cold unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon-size pieces
1/4 teaspoon sugar

Directions

1. Combine the flour, nonfat dry milk, sugar, yeast, and salt in the bowl of a stand mixer. Mix on low for 10 seconds using the paddle attachment.

2. Put the water and shortening in microwavable container and heat to 120 to 130 degrees F, approximately 2 minutes.

3. Stir until the shortening is thoroughly melted.

4. Add the water mixture to the dry ingredients and mix on medium speed until well combined, stopping to scrape down the bowl halfway through mixing, about 3 minutes.

5. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.

6. Remove the dough from the refrigerator, uncover and mix on medium speed, using the paddle attachment, for 3 minutes.

7. Position the 8 cans on a half sheet pan and generously spray the rings and pan with nonstick spray.

8. Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon of oats in the bottom of each ring.

9. Scoop the dough, with a 2-ounce ice cream scoop or disher, into the rings, dividing the dough evenly between the rings.

10. Sprinkle each top with 1/2 teaspoon of oats. Cover with parchment and let sit in a warm place for 60 minutes.

11. Heat the oven to 400 degrees F.

12. Leave the parchment in place and set a second sheet pan on top.

13. Bake for 20 minutes then remove the top half sheet pan.

14. Continue to bake until the muffins reach an internal temperature of 210 degrees F on an instant-read thermometer, and are lightly browned, about 5 to 10 minutes.

15. Remove the pan with the muffins still in the rings, to a cooling rack for 10 minutes.

16. Slide a knife around the perimeter of the ring to loosen. Cool completely before splitting with a fork.

17. To serve, toast under broiler for 3 to 4 minutes.

Poached Eggs:

1. Put 4 (6-ounce) custard cups in a 6-quart deep, straight-sided saute pan or rondeau.

2. Add 4 quarts of water or enough to cover the cups by at least 1/4-inch. Add the vinegar and salt to the water and put the pan over high heat. Heat just until the water begins to boil and the cups clatter against the bottom of the pan, 20 to 25 minutes.

3. Adjust the heat to maintain a water temperature of 205 degrees F outside the cups.

4. Break the eggs, 1 at a time, into another custard cup or ladle. Pour the eggs slowly into each of the cups, timing them about 10 seconds apart. Cook for 5 minutes each.

5. Serve immediately or remove eggs from cups and transfer to an ice bath to stop cooking. Refrigerate for up to 6 hours in the ice bath.

6. To reheat, bring water to a simmer, turn off the heat and add the eggs. Wait 1 to 2 minutes or until warmed through.

Hollandaise Sauce:

1. Whisk together the egg yolks, water, salt and 1/4 teaspoon of the cayenne in a 2 quart saucier for 1 minute.

2. Put the saucier over low heat and whisk vigorously, moving the pan on and off the heat every 10 to 15 seconds, bringing the mixture to 140 to 145 degrees F, on an instant-read thermometer, approximately 3 minutes.

3. Add 1 piece of butter at a time, every 30 seconds, while continually whisking and moving the saucier on and off the heat. Maintain temperature around 120 to 130 degrees F throughout the remainder of the cooking process.

4. Once half of the butter, or 8 pieces, have been added, add 1 tablespoon of lemon juice.

5. Add the remaining 8 pieces of butter, 1 at a time, every 30 seconds, while continuing to move the saucier on and off the heat and maintaining 120 to 130 degrees F.

6. After the last piece of butter has been added, add the remaining 1 tablespoon of lemon juice, the remaining 1/4 teaspoon cayenne, and the sugar and whisk for 1 to 2 minutes.

7. Taste and add more lemon juice, as desired.

8. Move immediately to a short, wide-mouthed thermos to hold for up to 2 hours. Reheat over low heat for 45 seconds.

To build Eggs Benedict:

1. Put the julienned Canadian bacon in 10-inch saute pan set over medium heat.

2. Cook, stirring frequently, until heated through and beginning to turn lightly brown around the edges, approximately 4 to 5 minutes.

3. Turn off the heat, but leave the bacon in the pan to keep warm until serving.

For each serving:

1. Put 2 small dollops of hollandaise on a plate and set 1/2 an English muffin on top of each dollop.

2. Put a small amount of Canadian bacon on top of each half and top with 1 warm poached egg and drizzle with hollandaise.

3. Repeat with remaining ingredients and serve immediately.
Recipe courtesy of Alton Brown, 2010

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/eggs-benedict-recipe.html?oc=linkback

NOTE: if you want an easier way to make it check out this recipe.

Eggs Benedict

"Hot buttered English muffins, Canadian-style bacon, and poached eggs are topped with a heavenly drizzle of hollandaise sauce. Wonderful for Easter, Mother's Day, or anytime you want to treat yourself to the best brunch in the world! Serve with roasted potatoes for mopping up the extra egg yolk and hollandaise. If you prefer, you can substitute ham for the Canadian bacon in this recipe."

Prep: 25 m
Cook: 5 m
Ready In: 30 m
4 servings @ 879 cals

Ingredients

4 egg yolks
3 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 pinch ground white pepper
1/8 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon water
1 cup butter, melted
1/4 teaspoon salt
8 eggs
1 teaspoon distilled white vinegar
8 strips Canadian-style bacon
4 English muffins, split
2 tablespoons butter, softened

Directions

To Make Hollandaise: 
1. Fill the bottom of a double boiler part-way with water. Make sure that water does not touch the top pan.

2. Bring water to a gentle simmer.

3. In the top of the double boiler, whisk together egg yolks, lemon juice, white pepper, Worcestershire sauce, and 1 tablespoon water.

4. Add the melted butter to egg yolk mixture 1 or 2 tablespoons at a time while whisking yolks constantly. If hollandaise begins to get too thick, add a teaspoon or two of hot water.

5. Continue whisking until all butter is incorporated.

6. Whisk in salt, then remove from heat. Place a lid on pan to keep sauce warm.

Preheat oven on broiler setting. To Poach Eggs:

1. Fill a large saucepan with 3 inches of water.

2. Bring water to a gentle simmer, then add vinegar.

3. Carefully break eggs into simmering water, and allow to cook for 2 1/2 to 3 minutes. Yolks should still be soft in center.

4. Remove eggs from water with a slotted spoon and set on a warm plate

Finishing:

1. While eggs are poaching, brown the bacon in a medium skillet over medium-high heat and toast the English muffins on a baking sheet under the broiler.

2. Spread toasted muffins with softened butter, and top each one with a slice of bacon, followed by one poached egg.

3. Place 2 muffins on each plate and drizzle with hollandaise sauce.

4. Sprinkle with chopped chives and serve immediately.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/17205/eggs-benedict/

Today is Save The Elephant Day. They might be wildlife icons, but, sadly, elephants are in crisis. Save The Elephant Day is a chance to show our love and support for these much-loved giants and raise awareness of the threats to their future in both Africa and Asia, ranging from ivory poachers and traffickers to loss of habitat.

Also known as World Elephant Day, the occasion was founded by the Elephant Reintroduction Foundation, based in Thailand, working together with Canadian film-maker Patricia Sims. The launch of this international initiative in 2012 saw the release of the documentary film Return to the Forest, narrated by Star Trek legend William Shatner.

The ideal way to mark the day is to donate to a charity helping elephants or organise an event in aid of these beautiful but threatened beasts. You could also watch a wildlife film about elephants or sign a petition to raise awareness.

ABOUT ELEPHANTS

Why World Elephant Day? Because the worlds elephants are in trouble and need your help.
Elephant numbers have dropped by 62% over the last decade, and they could be mostly extinct by the end of the next decade. An estimated 100 African elephants are killed each day by poachers seeking ivory, meat and body parts, leaving only 400,000 remaining. An insatiable lust for ivory products in the Asian market makes the illegal ivory trade extremely profitable, and has led to the slaughter of tens of thousands of African elephants. Between 2010 and 2014, the price of ivory in China tripled, driving illicit poaching through the roof. If the elephants are to survive, the demand for ivory must be drastically reduced. As of 2011, the world is losing more elephants than the population can reproduce, threatening the future of African elephants across the continent. Bull elephants with big tusks are the main targets and their numbers have been diminished to less than half of the females. Female African elephants have tusks and are also killed, which has a terrible effect on the stability of elephant societies, leaving an increasing number of orphaned baby elephants.

As of 2016, there are still more African elephants being killed for ivory than are being born. . . elephant populations continue to decline.

The Asian elephant, whose habitat ranges over 13 countries across Asia, is an endangered species with less than 40,000 remaining worldwide  less than a tenth of the African elephant population. Wild Asian elephants suffer severe habitat loss in some of the most densely human-populated regions on the planet. Their traditional territories and migration routes have been fragmented by development, highways and industrial mono-crops such as palm oil and rubber tree plantations, which has destroyed millions of hectares of forest ecosystems. With no access to their natural habitat, elephants are forced into deadly confrontations with humans where neither species wins. Asian elephants are also poached for their ivory tusks, meat and body parts while baby elephants are captured from the wild and sold into the tourism industry. Worldwide, Asian elephants are trained, traded and used for entertainment in tourist parks and circuses, and also for illegal logging activities. These captive elephants are often mistreated, abused and confined to sub-standard facilities without adequate veterinarian care.

I have spent hours and hours watching elephants, and come to understand what emotional creatures they areits not just a species facing extinction, its massive individual suffering.

 Dr. Jane Goodall

Elephants and humans share a long history throughout our civilization. The expanse of the African habitat and the enormous size and aggressive posture of the African elephant has allowed it to resist captivity. But the Asian elephant has lived alongside humans for over 4,000 years and is imbued with reverence, tradition and spirituality across many cultures. In Thailand, the elephant is a national icon: it has a national holiday designated in its honor and elephants can receive a Royal title from the King.

Yet while elephants have lived alongside humans for so long, there is still much we dont know about them. With the largest brain of any land animal, they are smart, sentient, social and empathetic, qualities we strive for ourselves. We share so many characteristics with elephants that they may well be more like us than any other animal. But we are risking their future and, in the process, damaging the integral habitat required for biodiversity throughout Asia and Africa.

Elephants are a keystone species. It means they create and maintain the ecosystems in which they live and make it possible for a myriad of plant and animal species to live in those environments as well. The loss of elephants gravely affects many species that depend on elephant-maintained ecosystems and causes major habitat chaos and a weakening to the structure and diversity of nature itself. To lose the elephant is to lose an environmental caretaker and an animal from which we have much to learn.

Without elephants there will be major habitat changes, with negative effects on the many species that depend on the lost habitat.

 Samuel Wasser, University of Washington

We can save elephants by implementing stronger protection policies for wild elephants at both local and international levels of government; stronger enforcement and legislative measures against the poaching and illegal trade of ivory; better management of natural elephant habitats; better education about the vital role of the elephant in ecosystems; more viable alternative economic opportunities for those whose livelihoods depend on elephants; improved treatment for captive elephants; and, where appropriate, reintroduction of captive elephants into protected sanctuaries that allow a natural replenishing of endangered populations. These are just some of the goals that numerous elephant conservation organizations are focusing on around the world to prevent the extinction of wild elephants and the destruction of their habitat, and to improve the quality of life for those elephants in captivity.

Elephants are running out of space and time. Before we know it they will be gone  unless we collectively stop the senseless poaching and consumer demand for ivory, and allocate protected natural habitat in countries where elephants and other wildlife can thrive now, and in the future.

Because without elephants, just what kind of world would it be?

Today is Auctioneers Day. Some of the planets biggest personalities, loudest voices and quickest talkers are celebrated on Auctioneers Day. Its a time to remember that auctioneering is one of the worlds most ancient professions, having begun more than 2,000 years ago.

In fact, the very first auction was held about 500 B.C. in Babylon. The late 17th century saw the establishment of the worlds oldest, still-practising auction house, Stockholms Auktionsverk. Americas first president, one George Washington, was a big fan of scoring himself a hot deal via the mallet. Since the 1950s, the humble auction has expanded to include a plethora of financial institutions and marketplaces. These days, of course, theres eBay.

To celebrate, many auctioneers spend the day working as volunteers, often in local communities. Theyre seen running charity events, using their skills and time to fundraise. Some even hold auctions in which the auctioneers themselves are put up for sale.

Today is Record Store Day Record stores, eh? With digital music, iTunes and Amazon, they almost seem a thing of the past. But not quite!

Record Store Day is here for us to appreciate the wonderful pastime of flicking through albums, searching for bargains, finding something new, or perhaps something old that we lost a long time ago and completely forgot about. Its an opportunity for us to reminisce (Oh wow, I used to listen to this all the time when I was at school!), to share (I bet Kayleigh will love this, Ill get her a copy) and to ponder (What was Fatboy Slim on when he wrote this one?!).

Most of all, record stores allow us to take time out of our day and quietly enjoy who we are. Tastes and inspirations are specific to each of us, so lets celebrate this individuality in a place filled with music and artwork, and where theres always a human being to ask for a recommendation, one that isnt based on the Smurfs Go Pop CD you bought online as a joke gift for a friend.

Today is Wear Your Pajamas To Work Day. Relax the dress code and work in comfort on Wear Your Pajamas to Work Day. Dont worry about knotting a tie, dont confine your feet in high heels; this is the day to wear your softest, cosiest and silliest nightwear, and enjoy the luxurious freedom of lounging while earning your pay cheque.

Derived from the Persian word meaning leg garment, pajamas have come a long, long way. Originating as drawstring pants traditionally worn in Southwest Asia, and introduced to the rest of the world by British colonials, PJs started to gain acceptance in the Western world by the late 1800s. Since then, jammies have been transformed into the sleepwear garments that we know and love today. Whether you wear a snuggly robe with cushy slippers, a superhero PJ set or onesie sleepers with attached fluffy bunny booties, dress for successful comfort on Wear Your Pajamas to Work Day.

Isidor Straus, who died in the sinking of the Titanic, was a co-owner of which famous department store?

Saks Fifth Avenue
Bloomingdale's
Macy's
Sears, Roebuck & Co.

Charlie Chaplin failed to make the finals of a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest.

April 16
1947 - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
1927 - Pope Benedict XVI
(1889-1977) - Charlie Chaplin

April 16, 2003
Michael Jordan played his last NBA game as his Washington Wizards ended their season with a loss to the Philadelphia 76ers.

Answer: Isidor Straus co-owned Macy's department store with his brother, Nathan Straus. He died with his wife, Ida, in the sinking of the RMS Titanic. They were seen standing near Lifeboat No. 8 in the company of their maid, Ellen Bird. While the officer in charge of the lifeboat was willing to allow them a spot, Isidor Straus refused to go so long as there were women and children still remaining on the ship. His wife refused to go because he refused to go. Ida is reported to have said, "I will not be separated from my husband. As we have lived, so will we die, together." And they both went down with the Titanic.

Who became president after Abraham Lincoln was assassinated?

Andrew Johnson
Andrew Jackson
Martin Van Buren
Ulysses S. Grant

Answer: Andrew Johnson succeeded Abraham Lincoln as president, and was the first president of the United States to be impeached. Andrew Johnson was the 17th President of the United States, serving from 1865 to 1869. Johnson became president as he was vice president at the time of President Abraham Lincoln's assassination. A Democrat who ran with Lincoln on the National Union ticket, Johnson came to office as the Civil War concluded. His lenient Reconstruction policies toward the South, and his vetoing of Reconstruction acts, embittered the Radical Republicans in Congress and led to his political downfall and impeachment, though he was acquitted in the Senate by one vote.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - well done - i love the big beads. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I am so sorry that you lost your cousin. Sending prayers and condolences.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround your sister in warm healing energy. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam Nd ladies for this week's start. The pasta recipes sound delicious.
> I went to lunch with my son today, between very heavy rain showers.
> My sister has just had her second radiotherapy treatment but the travel and waiting times are already making her very tired, and she has a cough so will be going to her GP this week as she doesn't want another bout of the infection that had her seriously ill in hospital Christmas before last. This may interfere with her treatment. So please keep her in your prayers, as all who need them are in mine. All take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but in my mind much more relaxed. --- sam



darowil said:


> And I am checking in just to go off until tomorrow as well. Need to get organised to head to Handknitters Guild and then to my brothers. All on public transport which all takes much longer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother made the best cream gravies - her brown gravies you could just about drink out of a glass they were so good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I noticed the cream gravy recipe. On Facebook there is a page devoted to "I grew up in Iowa" with memories of Mom's and Grandma's cooking. Many people comment about the cream gravies. Growing up on dairy farms, we had milk, cream and butter in just about everything. A favorite was always the gravy made with either fried steak or fried chicken drippings. I like to add just a little hint of nutmeg to anything that has a cream base. Yummy, getting really hungry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing. i don't think we heard from her at all last week. 5am isn't even on my alarm clock. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I'm too tired to do much more than read your posts but needed to ask about Melody. Has anyone heard from her this week? Sure hope she and Gage are doing okay.
> 
> You're right, Bonnie. It was too early for me also.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can't help but be hurt - i don't think it is possible to not be hurt by your children. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow page 2 for me! Thanks Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Well we will be celebrating Serena's birthday tomorrow as a family, however DD knows that I am not happy with her attitude to me of late. Not that it makes any difference I am afraid. So life will go on and I will somehow have to harden up and not feel so hurt.
> 
> Anyway.... we had 27c here yesterday... lovely. Today was about 19c I think and the forecast for tomorrow is 19c. I bought Serena some clothes and a V Tech Bus... this kid loves buses! A couple of family friends are popping in tomorrow also to wish Happy Birthday so I am quite sure that DD will be pleasant......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is the 17th there isn't it - happy birthday margaret - make it last the whole week. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Have a wonderful day for your birthday Margaret. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bundyanne07 - and those sound like excellent additions - i have no doubt your husband enjoyed it - as well he should. actually i think all husbands should eat what is placed in front of them and not complain - after all it isn't like they made it. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam for posting the recipe for 'Easy Pasta Primavera' - I made it for dinner tonight but I will admit I added some sliced mushrooms and bacon to it and even my fussy husband enjoyed it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks bundyanne07 - and those sound like excellent additions - i have no doubt your husband enjoyed it - as well he should. actually i think all husbands should eat what is placed in front of them and not complain - after all it isn't like they made it. --- sam


I have one of those husbands, Sam, and a few grandsons when they lived here as young boys and men. Tim still will eat whatever I put in front of him and his ''Pop''. I am very fortunate in this; but Don tells me that they are the fortunate ones because I only cook what they like--which is pretty much whatever is on the table or in the fridge. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful cats and beautiful names - and you are right - nothing sissy about them. --- sam



TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks karena - i am having a great time. glad you enjoy the ranch chicken fajitas - let us know when you make them and how they were - please. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Don't say it enough, thank you for putting out the Tea Party week after week.
> Got me early with the Ranch Chicken Fajitas. Sounds great.
> Karena


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Doesn't it feel good to have that work done!? I cleaned the garage today...may even be able to walk around the parked car, now! (But I know I will be moving slow tomorow!).


Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good evening for everyone; love Chinese myself. My DH has gone to pick up some hot wings. I adore the vest/sweater and booties.
> 
> I spent 4 hours with two organizers/cleaners working on my craft room. Purged tons and tons and tons of yarn and knitting magazines, etc. Still have more yarn than I'll knit in this lifetime left but it is now manageable. Still have my two huge sewing/cutting tables to unearth the top of various craft "things" but so much headway has been made. And, yes I still overdid it a bit and am very tired and sore but will be rested tomorrow.


 :|


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam Nd ladies for this week's start. The pasta recipes sound delicious.
> I went to lunch with my son today, between very heavy rain showers.
> My sister has just had her second radiotherapy treatment but the travel and waiting times are already making her very tired, and she has a cough so will be going to her GP this week as she doesn't want another bout of the infection that had her seriously ill in hospital Christmas before last. This may interfere with her treatment. So please keep her in your prayers, as all who need them are in mine. All take care.


Sending prayers for your sister. Hope she can get over this cough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the bottom card - my sentiments exactly. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Serena .......and Margaret!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i was wondering the same thing. i don't think we heard from her at all last week. 5am isn't even on my alarm clock. --- sam


 :lol: I've been getting up at 5 for so long, I don't set the alarm anymore. It is tough to sleep in on weekends, but I make a real effort!

Sad about the elephants, Sam. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to wish Margaret a very happy birthday. Hope you enjoy this very special birthday and I wish you many happy returns. Have a great day!

Will try to catch up later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad about ben - sometimes we can't see the forest for the trees. hopefully is sinks in one of these days. the pie sounds wonderful. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Happy birthday to you, Margaret. I do hope that it is a joyous one and that you can keep the celebration going for as long as possible. Why not? After all, you are one special lady!! Thank you for being such a great part of the tea party.
> 
> Cathy, lots of hugs for you and Serena--for you because you may need, and certainly deserve, them and for Serena just because she is yours and so sweet. Some times what goes around, comes back around--especially when is deserved.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry4u - how good to hear from you. hope you are having a great day. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Very pretty kitties. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. I have missed all and keeping up with what is going on in their lives. My love to all. Thank you Sam for being such a great host.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - love the little cars and the booties. what a great talent you have. how was son today - i love takeaway chinese - but there is no place here that has it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

And a very happy birthday to Serena. Seems like she was born only yesterday!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, your big family party sounds fun. I hope they fed you well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about your cousin bonnie - it might have been his way of dealing with it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad you had a nice evening with your family. Another cute outfits,
> 
> Ohio Joy, I'm sad to hear Ben is still dumping on poor Susan, I think he needs a swift kick in the a-- & told to grow up & get some help but I'm sure that won't happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i wasn't there to check over the "purged" yarn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good evening for everyone; love Chinese myself. My DH has gone to pick up some hot wings. I adore the vest/sweater and booties.
> 
> I spent 4 hours with two organizers/cleaners working on my craft room. Purged tons and tons and tons of yarn and knitting magazines, etc. Still have more yarn than I'll knit in this lifetime left but it is now manageable. Still have my two huge sewing/cutting tables to unearth the top of various craft "things" but so much headway has been made. And, yes I still overdid it a bit and am very tired and sore but will be rested tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad was the same way - he loved food and loved eating it - i don't think there was anything he put in his mouth that he didn't think was abrosia. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I have one of those husbands, Sam, and a few grandsons when they lived here as young boys and men. Tim still will eat whatever I put in front of him and his ''Pop''. I am very fortunate in this; but Don tells me that they are the fortunate ones because I only cook what they like--which is pretty much whatever is on the table or in the fridge. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sloppy joes and picnic foods - was very good. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, your big family party sounds fun. I hope they fed you well!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My kind of guy! It is always fun eating with someone who enjoys the food. It sounds like your mother was a good cook, too!


thewren said:


> my dad was the same way - he loved food and loved eating it - i don't think there was anything he put in his mouth that he didn't think was abrosia. --- sam


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


That is very cute !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday to the Birthday girls &#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss Bonnie, I will pray for you and the family.
We are finally getting nice weather &#128522;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995; I'm taking it that spring is here at last !
I have to get myself back into my projects ! Wondering if I have to many on the go and no get up and go to do them. But I did clean my fridge &#129303;
Well I should go to bed as I will be seeing a little man for feedings in the night. Love when he smiles at me.&#128525;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> :lol: I've been getting up at 5 for so long, I don't set the alarm anymore. It is tough to sleep in on weekends, but I make a real effort!
> 
> Sad about the elephants, Sam. Thanks for the info.


I'm on the feline alarm system--they get nummies first thing, so when the sun comes up, they think I should be too. :shock: I'll never oversleep as long as they live...just wish I could get them to understand weekends and days off. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to read of your cousin's passing, Bonnie. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Right! The pets know how to tell time!


Sorlenna said:


> I'm on the feline alarm system--they get nummies first thing, so when the sun comes up, they think I should be too. :shock: I'll never oversleep as long as they live...just wish I could get them to understand weekends and days off. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry about your cousin bonnie - it might have been his way of dealing with it. --- sam


Yes, seems to me sometimes when people cannot do everything they are used to doing they just give up & say what will be will be, just sad for those left behind & I didn't get the impression from his wife that she expected this. I tried to call her tonight but no one was home.

Sounds like you had a great gathering for the great grandsons birthday.

I had eggs Benedict for the first tie a few months ago, I've ever made them but very tasty, might have to try that.

I was going to ask, has anyone made a pie with the cherrio crust like in tis weeks recipes? I've never heard of doing that before but think it would be good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Bonnie, I will pray for you and the family.
> We are finally getting nice weather 😊👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻 I'm taking it that spring is here at last !
> I have to get myself back into my projects ! Wondering if I have to many on the go and no get up and go to do them. But I did clean my fridge 🤗
> Well I should go to bed as I will be seeing a little man for feedings in the night. Love when he smiles at me.😍


I can see why you love hs smiles, such a cutie!
It was beautiful here today, windy but still nice. Maybe tomorrow I will get out in the yard for a bit & see how much damage the deer have done :roll:

My friend is going to Newfoundland & New Bruswick next week, I just heard on the weather that they are to get a bunch of snow, I sure hope she does have her holiday spoiled by nasty weather. It was bad enough when I was away but at least I Didn't have to travel far to see people, I think they were planning to do some touring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this on Facebook tonight, my town, the 2 churches are still standing although most other buildings are gone, the old Catholic church at the end of main street is now a museum, & heritage building.

http://www.prairie-towns.com/stwalburg-images.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sorry to read your cousin died. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, adorable outfit. Glad you were able to spend evening with your DH and DAd's.


Thank you Joy and Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good evening for everyone; love Chinese myself. My DH has gone to pick up some hot wings. I adore the vest/sweater and booties.
> 
> I spent 4 hours with two organizers/cleaners working on my craft room. Purged tons and tons and tons of yarn and knitting magazines, etc. Still have more yarn than I'll knit in this lifetime left but it is now manageable. Still have my two huge sewing/cutting tables to unearth the top of various craft "things" but so much headway has been made. And, yes I still overdid it a bit and am very tired and sore but will be rested tomorrow.


Thank you Gwen 
Seems like you had a good productive day 
Hope you are having a good nights sleep and you don't ache to much when you wake up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but in my mind much more relaxed. --- sam


And you get to have wonderful conversations with lots of different people on public transport


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow page 2 for me! Thanks Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Well we will be celebrating Serena's birthday tomorrow as a family, however DD knows that I am not happy with her attitude to me of late. Not that it makes any difference I am afraid. So life will go on and I will somehow have to harden up and not feel so hurt.
> 
> Anyway.... we had 27c here yesterday... lovely. Today was about 19c I think and the forecast for tomorrow is 19c. I bought Serena some clothes and a V Tech Bus... this kid loves buses! A couple of family friends are popping in tomorrow also to wish Happy Birthday so I am quite sure that DD will be pleasant......


Hope it was a good day and that Serena enjoyed it. Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sonja - love the little cars and the booties. what a great talent you have. how was son today - i love takeaway chinese - but there is no place here that has it. --- sam


Thank you Sam 
They ordered to much food , which came home with us and will be warmed up and eaten today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry i wasn't there to check over the "purged" yarn. --- sam


That's what I was thinking too Sam :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> That is very cute !


Thank you Jackie


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> He has never left this general area nor has he worked since she put him out of the house. He supposedly has a back injury which put him on disability and workmen's comp. He has also gained about 60 pounds, so Susan said when she last saw him. According to him, it is her fault that he never showed up in court when the protection order came before the Judge; and a number of other complaints that she supposedly misinformed him about.
> 
> The help has been available since last November when it all exploded around here.
> 
> ...


Re Ben - sounds like any problems are always someone else's fault, a good way of not having to do anything about them as 'it's not my problem it's yours'. It's such a waste, but I'm sure you have done all you can to help him, and I hope that you all, especially Susan can stay positive. It must be so hurtful. Hugs to you all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Yet another cute outfit Sonja. I can't believe you've only been knitting for a short time, and you sure are speedy as well as skilled. I smiled as I read of your evening out - love your posts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a wonderful day for your birthday Margaret. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well. 
However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them. 
But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sam, your big family party sounds fun. I hope they fed you well!


And aren't little ones just the best excuse for family get-togethers? Bless him!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sam, your big family party sounds fun. I hope they fed you well!


And aren't little ones just the best excuse for family get-togethers? Bless him!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Yet another cute outfit Sonja. I can't believe you've only been knitting for a short time, and you sure are speedy as well as skilled. I smiled as I read of your evening out - love your posts.


Thank you Lin 
Hope your morning skies look as beautiful as they do here . Clear blue not a cloud to be seen which makes a change from all the rain, bit chilly but hopefully will warm up as day begins


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm on the feline alarm system--they get nummies first thing, so when the sun comes up, they think I should be too. :shock: I'll never oversleep as long as they live...just wish I could get them to understand weekends and days off. LOL


Same here, I have DDs kitties curled up asleep when I go to bed, but as soon as its light there's an explosion of feline activity, racing around chasing one another. I've stayed in bed today so at about 7 am the female flopped down at my elbow and is asleep, so I can't disturb her, can I? It's 7.30am so will be up soon....

Oh, meant to say I really like your chunky kerchief with the big beads.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
> They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
> Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well.
> However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them.
> But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


Glad you had a lovely birthday Margaret 
Hope your team jacket is a lot nicer than the ones they used to sell here ,big fat puffa jackets usually in black with the team badges on the back , no doubt lovely and warm for over the winter months but they sure were ugly jackets 
I'm hoping yours looks nothing like that or I've surely put my foot in my mouth 😄


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm glad you had such a wonderful get together for this special birthday. I bet everyone enjoyed it just as much as you did, margaret. Now for the next 364 days..... Have a great year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> He has never left this general area nor has he worked since she put him out of the house. He supposedly has a back injury which put him on disability and workmen's comp. He has also gained about 60 pounds, so Susan said when she last saw him. According to him, it is her fault that he never showed up in court when the protection order came before the Judge; and a number of other complaints that she supposedly misinformed him about.
> 
> The help has been available since last November when it all exploded around here.
> 
> ...


Thats not good- and he can't be forced to take responsibility. But until he can take responsibilty for his own actions he just won't change. And that makes so hard for those around him to be blamed all the time for someone else's actions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Facebook tonight, my town, the 2 churches are still standing although most other buildings are gone, the old Catholic church at the end of main street is now a museum, & heritage building.
> 
> http://www.prairie-towns.com/stwalburg-images.html


The old places have such character don't they?
Sorry about your cousin- how hard for his wife when she wasn't expecting it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


Now that would make a good fun party for young ones.

Last night with my cake we had second cake- which was for 2 nieces one of whom is 18 on Wednesday the other 15 the same day and a great nephew who was 7 last Wednesday. Couldn't ignore the 18 year old birthday (a big one over here) so therefore couldn't ignore the other two either. But I was perfectly happy to share.
We watched the end of a football match on TV- as this was a national level we were all barracking for the same team in very close match. The 4 year old wanted to know why the adults were yelling! We did win the game as well so that was a plus. (Unlike the team that I do care about- they had the check to lose).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Lin
> Hope your morning skies look as beautiful as they do here . Clear blue not a cloud to be seen which makes a change from all the rain, bit chilly but hopefully will warm up as day begins


Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


My thoughts are with you. Pancreatic cancer seems to be one of the most horrid so a blessing to not linger. Lean on us, and your faith.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


A new activity for this year's KAP? :shock: you could use a gondola basket like on hot air balloon flights.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The old places have such character don't they?
> Sorry about your cousin- how hard for his wife when she wasn't expecting it.


Yes! Very interesting seeing how places change, Bonnie. I too commiserate with you about your cousin. It's just so hard for the immediate family having to be onlookers, but it was his decision to ignore medical advice. Maybe he preferred to go now rather than later if he wasn't able to accept the limitations of his CHF. So sad though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bundyanne, I think I want to visit your house, seems like you are always cooking up something interesting.
> 
> Cathy, hope the birthday party goes well, I'm sure you will have fun with Serena. Some day your DD will come to appreciate what you do for her.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friend's Aunt... that sure was quick from diagnosis.

glad to see your temperatures rising finally


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Serena .......and Margaret!


LOL Love the bus!

Happy Birthday Margaret!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> He has never left this general area nor has he worked since she put him out of the house. He supposedly has a back injury which put him on disability and workmen's comp. He has also gained about 60 pounds, so Susan said when she last saw him. According to him, it is her fault that he never showed up in court when the protection order came before the Judge; and a number of other complaints that she supposedly misinformed him about.
> 
> The help has been available since last November when it all exploded around here.
> 
> ...


What a shame that he is still not taking responsibility for himself and his behaviour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Glad you had a nice visit, Sonja, and your little outfit is just adorable!


 :thumbup: Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, it is so sad when loved ones won't make any effort to help themselves, not even for the sake of those who love them dearly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sorry to hear your sad news Bonnie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I bet they had so much fun doing that!


Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn, I am sorry you have had such a loss of your dear friend. Prayers for you and her family.


Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A lovely morning for you. It is about the same, here, too. I love to hear all the birds calling, early in the morning.


TNS said:


> Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


How sad for her family and you as you face life without her- but how wonderful for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...

This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I never heard of greengage but thought it looked like a fruit tree, so I looked it up - a plum! Maybe we don't have them in the US? Lovely green fruit!


TNS said:


> Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photo of beautiful Gram and Serena! I am glad you were able to visit with her, Sugar.



sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

One can can never have too much cake, right!? I am glad you had such a fun birthday


darowil said:


> Now that would make a good fun party for young ones.
> 
> Last night with my cake we had second cake- which was for 2 nieces one of whom is 18 on Wednesday the other 15 the same day and a great nephew who was 7 last Wednesday. Couldn't ignore the 18 year old birthday (a big one over here) so therefore couldn't ignore the other two either. But I was perfectly happy to share.
> We watched the end of a football match on TV- as this was a national level we were all barracking for the same team in very close match. The 4 year old wanted to know why the adults were yelling! We did win the game as well so that was a plus. (Unlike the team that I do care about- they had the check to lose).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
> They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
> Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well.
> However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them.
> But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you had a great time .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


 :thumbup: I reckon they had a fantastic time .....!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


Oh dear, sorry for your loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


Gee she's growing up! It's a lovely one of you both. Hopefully you will get more photos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you had a great time .


And we finished the day with Red Rooster- I had a voucher for a free meal on my birthday and a $5 voucher so I got my free one and then David got himself a meal- cost a total of $5.

Tomorrow I have an ultrasound of my achilles as they are getting very painful and stiff- I'm starting to hobble like an old lady. One friend said I'm getting in practice for later. My family aren't quite so polite- its because I'm so old (as the oldest in the family it gives them great delight to pick on me at times like this).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


Great picture Cathy glad everything went well .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow page 2 for me! Thanks Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Well we will be celebrating Serena's birthday tomorrow as a family, however DD knows that I am not happy with her attitude to me of late. Not that it makes any difference I am afraid. So life will go on and I will somehow have to harden up and not feel so hurt.
> 
> Anyway.... we had 27c here yesterday... lovely. Today was about 19c I think and the forecast for tomorrow is 19c. I bought Serena some clothes and a V Tech Bus... this kid loves buses! A couple of family friends are popping in tomorrow also to wish Happy Birthday so I am quite sure that DD will be pleasant......


The birthday celebrations are probably over by now for Serena. Hope she enjoyed the festivities. Sorry that you and DD are still not on good terms.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I never heard of greengage but thought it looked like a fruit tree, so I looked it up - a plum! Maybe we don't have them in the US? Lovely green fruit!


I love greengage plums , they are my favourite plum


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a wonderful day for your birthday Margaret. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Am adding my best wishes too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am going to look for them, here.


Swedenme said:


> I love greengage plums , they are my favourite plum


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


How very sad you must be feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


Love the photos- Greengages are my favourite plum, but we never see them here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> A new activity for this year's KAP? :shock: you could use a gondola basket like on hot air balloon flights.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Would the ropes hold up, for many?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I bet they had so much fun doing that!


I would imagine so! When I rang, Bronwen was just back from delivering her to the party, so I have no idea of her (DGD's) reaction. The new 13 year old is her very best friend though, so I hope it was all fun- I personally would never have enjoyed it- my fear of heights would have been overwhelming.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I am going to look for them, here.


We only get them when they are in season here , late August and September


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


Lovely photo of you both, I am glad DD was pleasant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I reckon they had a fantastic time .....!


Not my cup of tea ever though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we finished the day with Red Rooster- I had a voucher for a free meal on my birthday and a $5 voucher so I got my free one and then David got himself a meal- cost a total of $5.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an ultrasound of my achilles as they are getting very painful and stiff- I'm starting to hobble like an old lady. One friend said I'm getting in practice for later. My family aren't quite so polite- its because I'm so old (as the oldest in the family it gives them great delight to pick on me at times like this).


I hope this proves nothing too serious, Margaret- I know the Achilles can cause a lot of pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this one too good not to post- another funny from mjs.

Jennifer's wedding day was fast approaching. Nothing could dampen her excitement - not even her parent's nasty divorce.

Her mother had found the PERFECT dress to wear, and would be the best-dressed mother-of-the-bride ever! 

A week later, Jennifer was horrified to learn that her father's new, young wife had bought the exact same dress as her mother!

Jennifer asked her father's new young wife to exchange it, but she refused. "Absolutely not! I look like a million bucks in this dress,
And I'm wearing it," she replied.

Jennifer told her mother who graciously said, ''Never mind sweetheart. I'll get another dress. After all, it's your special day.''

A few days later, they went shopping, and did find another gorgeous dress for her mother.

When they stopped for lunch, Jennifer asked her mother, ''Aren't you going to return the other dress? You really don't have another
occasion where you could wear it."

Her mother just smiled and replied, ''Of course I do, dear.....I'm wearing it to the rehearsal dinner the night BEFORE the wedding.''

(NOW I ASK YOU - IS THERE A WOMAN OUT THERE, ANYWHERE, WHO WOULDN'T ENJOY THIS STORY?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And another one, also from mjs.

http://iheartdogs.com/think-vets-dont-have-a-sense-of-humor-check-out-these-13-signs/?utm_content=buffer9a715&utm_medium=FBDLC&utm_source=ild&utm_campaign=Animals


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn, so sorry for your friend's passing. Hugs to you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That's a good one, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one too good not to post- another funny from mjs.
> 
> Jennifer's wedding day was fast approaching. Nothing could dampen her excitement - not even her parent's nasty divorce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That's a good one, Julie!


 :thumbup: It really appealed to me- given my own disastrous MOTB situation!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And we finished the day with Red Rooster- I had a voucher for a free meal on my birthday and a $5 voucher so I got my free one and then David got himself a meal- cost a total of $5.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an ultrasound of my achilles as they are getting very painful and stiff- I'm starting to hobble like an old lady. One friend said I'm getting in practice for later. My family aren't quite so polite- its because I'm so old (as the oldest in the family it gives them great delight to pick on me at times like this).


Hope everything goes alright tomorrow Margaret and there is an easy fix for your problem


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one too good not to post- another funny from mjs.
> 
> Jennifer's wedding day was fast approaching. Nothing could dampen her excitement - not even her parent's nasty divorce.
> 
> ...


I've read this before Julie and I still find it funny :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, condolesences on the loss of your friend.
Julie, quite the adventurous DGD. I'll bet she had a great time.
Margaret, wow you have had a very special birthday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sadly, Ben (SIL) still continues to seek to place all the blame/responsibility onto Susan for the circumstances he finds himself in just now, rather than doing the difficult work of trying to get insight into his own mental problems. It is so very sad.

Makes things so hard for Susan when she is trying to move on with her life, and I'm sure there are times when she questions herself and wonders if she should have done anything differently. But there is only one person who can help Ben and that is himself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


Glad you had a good night out with your family Sonja. My, you really know how to have a good time. Out till 10.45, what ever next!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


Forgot to add, your latest project is so cute. Your knitting is so even and the pattern looks perfect. Lovely colour too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


My condolences, Marilyn. Pancreatic cancer is so nasty, seems by the time there is a diagnosis it's already too late to do anything. I guess the only consolation is that she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine so! When I rang, Bronwen was just back from delivering her to the party, so I have no idea of her (DGD's) reaction. The new 13 year old is her very best friend though, so I hope it was all fun- I personally would never have enjoyed it- my fear of heights would have been overwhelming.


I couodn't do that but I'll bet the kids had a great time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
> They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
> Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well.
> However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them.
> But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


Sounds like you had a really good birthday party! Do we get to see you wearing your football jacket??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


I bet she's having a really great time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I'm glad you had a great party. Hope the Achilles problem is something easily fixed.

Julie, great jokes, 

Gwen, hope you arent stiff & sore after your marathon cleaning yesterday, when your done there, want to come & organize my craft room? Now in addition to all the craft stuff in there I have all my plants started, you can hardly move in it!

Cathy, lovely photo of you & Serena.

Sonja, if it's like here, give your garden a few days & you won't recognize the changes. I can't believe how quickly we go from snow banks to dry ground-just wish we could skip the mud stage.

Lin, I've never seen a tree like that before, seems strange to have flowers before the leaves come out. I think i have heard of greengage plums but they certainly won't grow here.

Sunny & to go up to 19-20C/66-68F for the next 3 days so I will have to get out & clean up my yard.
Better get off here as DH went to pick up GD, she wanted to come yesterday with her brother but I was going to that funeral.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


So sorry for your loss Railyn. 60 is far too young.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, Sonja - disappointing. But don't you just love forsythia? Always cheerful! Rather than turn your garden into a critter sanctuary, is there a way to improve the drainage? Or has your area just had way too much rain?


Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


Looks pretty much like our weather this morning. I went out with my walkers and we had a beautiful blue sky but far too much mud underfoot after all the rain of the last few days. My boots are still outside drying off!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


Glad all went well. Lovely picture of Serena and Granny.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


You'll be starting up a farm then?? :XD: :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> You'll be starting up a farm then?? :XD: :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sorry, Sonja - disappointing. But don't you just love forsythia? Always cheerful! Rather than turn your garden into a critter sanctuary, is there a way to improve the drainage? Or has your area just had way too much rain?


Way to much rain and flooding . Started in December and has barely stopped since . It's certainly been the rainiest winter I've ever known


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


Lovely! Our tulips and irises have already bloomed--and gone! They had just started to droop and the rain knocked all the heads off. Well, they are always fleeting at best here. Now I see the Virginia creeper is blooming, but I'm not going near that (it's what caused my terrible allergic reaction a few years ago). There's also one small rose, but the plant is still fairly young, so it may not have much more. Then it gets too hot for anything for a while.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You'll be starting up a farm then?? :XD: :XD:


Funny😄
I wouldn't mind borrowing two of the goats from the farm for a week save me trying to get the grass cut when it does eventually dry out .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


They are lovely April , beautiful colours . I've got tulips growing in the front gardens but not flowering yet . Think I'll just shut the blinds and ignore the back


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


So very sad and many condolences. Hugs and prayers for the family. I had to look twice since my sister-in-law, Gayle, is just about that age and lives in Texas. Hugs to you too on the loss of a good friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine so! When I rang, Bronwen was just back from delivering her to the party, so I have no idea of her (DGD's) reaction. The new 13 year old is her very best friend though, so I hope it was all fun- I personally would never have enjoyed it- my fear of heights would have been overwhelming.


I would have loved to do something like this at that age --- I was fearless at 13 and don't believe the fear of heights or any other fears had crept into my life as yet. Maybe, doing things like this would have prevented the fear from showing up as it has later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've read this before Julie and I still find it funny :thumbup:


These things do do the rounds- I had not seen it before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


 :thumbup: for your ray of sunshine- is it Forsythia or Winter Sweet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, condolesences on the loss of your friend.
> Julie, quite the adventurous DGD. I'll bet she had a great time.
> Margaret, wow you have had a very special birthday.


I hope a good time was had by all.
Her friend has been out tramping in the wilder parts of the South Island- I don't know of DGD being more adventurous than her fortnightly riding lessons- although her father used to tramp before he was hit by the arthritis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I couodn't do that but I'll bet the kids had a great time!


Me neither! It looks like quite a few had a go from the photos posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I bet she's having a really great time!


It certainly looks like it, although I was unable to identify her specifically in any of the 70+ photos! That is why I did not worry about posting them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I'm glad you had a great party. Hope the Achilles problem is something easily fixed.
> 
> Julie, great jokes,
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Have fun with the GK's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


What a lovely harbinger of summer for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would have loved to do something like this at that age --- I was fearless at 13 and don't believe the fear of heights or any other fears had crept into my life as yet. Maybe, doing things like this would have prevented the fear from showing up as it has later on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: for your ray of sunshine- is it Forsythia or Winter Sweet?


Forsythia , flowers first then gets leaves


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny😄
> I wouldn't mind borrowing two of the goats from the farm for a week save me trying to get the grass cut when it does eventually dry out .


And the goats don't have to wait for it to be dry! They might leave some hoof print holes behind, though...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all that I missed.

Sam has been such a sweetheart ( as always) to keep you up to date. My right leg is still numb but able to walk short distances without the walker. But I use the walker and the wheelchair. This whole operation was a nightmare. I had to be operated on three times, not fun. I can see why patients die from infections. You definitely need an advocate. My husband David told the family of the lady next to me and they hired a nurse/ot. It was one thing after another. I was checked into emergency instead of taking me to my x-ray appointment. What I seen and heard there was something else. It took my husband three hours to locate me no one knew where I was and the x-ray tech was wondering where I was. My surgeon told me to forget about all the bad stuff..alrighty then. The nursed were so worried about me having a BM that I heard that question every time they came in then,get this they gave me laxatives three times a day and you can imagine what happened after that. It did get to be a running joke but it wasn't at the time. I could go on but I think I bored you enough. DH bought me a laptop so now we don't have to share. He has been so good he really surprised everyone. He started cooking since I'm not able to stand. He doesn't clean I do that a little at a time.

Have a wonderful Sunday my dear friends. Love to hear from you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forsythia , flowers first then gets leaves


Winter Sweet is my favourite for it's scent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Birthday to all that I missed.
> 
> Sam has been such a sweetheart ( as always) to keep you up to date. My right leg is still numb but able to walk short distances without the walker. But I use the walker and the wheelchair. This whole operation was a nightmare. I had to be operated on three times, not fun. I can see why patients die from infections. You definitely need an advocate. My husband David told the family of the lady next to me and they hired a nurse/ot. It was one thing after another. I was checked into emergency instead of taking me to my x-ray appointment. What I seen and heard there was something else. It took my husband three hours to locate me no one knew where I was and the x-ray tech was wondering where I was. My surgeon told me to forget about all the bad stuff..alrighty then. The nursed were so worried about me having a BM that I heard that question every time they came in then,get this they gave me laxatives three times a day and you can imagine what happened after that. It did get to be a running joke but it wasn't at the time. I could go on but I think I bored you enough. DH bought me a laptop so now we don't have to share. He has been so good he really surprised everyone. He started cooking since I'm not able to stand. He doesn't clean I do that a little at a time.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday my dear friends. Love to hear from you.


Really good to hear from you, yourself, Sharon. I am glad you have your own laptop now- will make things a lot simpler! Sounds like hospital was a bit of a nightmare, at least you can look back, and hopefully see it as a comedy of errors. Perhaps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


So pretty, my tulips are just peeking through the ground. 
I was out this morning, hauled away 2 quad wagons full of last years sunflowers that I left in the fall for the birds. I do most of my gardening barefoot so wanted them gone before DH comes with the cultivator & breaks them into sharp pieces.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Many were brand new skeins of Caron, I Love this, Yarn, Redheart but I've finally become a bit more careful at not buying yarn unless I have a specific purpose (at least I'm trying) where as I was seeing it like a kid sees candy yet not buying enough to do anything but hats or scarves or gloves. But believe me, I still have more yarn than I'll ever knit. One of the young women that was helping me also has a sister that knits and I told her that before going to Goodwill with my bags of donations to please let her sister take whatever, however much she wanted from it. It feels so good to be getting this under control too. I'm the first to admit that I have to be very, very careful or I get obsessive in my different crafts when I first begin them and get stuff without thinking thing through and with yarn it is just so pretty, soft, etc....LOL. 


thewren said:


> sorry i wasn't there to check over the "purged" yarn. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would have loved to do something like this at that age --- I was fearless at 13 and don't believe the fear of heights or any other fears had crept into my life as yet. Maybe, doing things like this would have prevented the fear from showing up as it has later on.


As kids we used to walk across the beams in the top of the big old Ontario barns & jump into the hay. Now it makes me weak just thinking about it. I get bruises on my legs from clinging to the ladder so tightly when painting on a ladder now :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feeling great today.....slept like a rock!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen
> Seems like you had a good productive day
> Hope you are having a good nights sleep and you don't ache to much when you wake up


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we finished the day with Red Rooster- I had a voucher for a free meal on my birthday and a $5 voucher so I got my free one and then David got himself a meal- cost a total of $5.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an ultrasound of my achilles as they are getting very painful and stiff- I'm starting to hobble like an old lady. One friend said I'm getting in practice for later. My family aren't quite so polite- its because I'm so old (as the oldest in the family it gives them great delight to pick on me at times like this).


In the military here, Margaret, that would mean you are senior in rank to the rest of the siblings and extended family, so you out-rank them all. You can issue orders to your heart's content.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If postage wasn't so high I'd have gladly mailed both of you some of it but had to pass on doing that. Did bag up a good amount to give to a fellow KPer that will be visiting in June. Called first to make sure they would want it though.

I still have another closet and two dressers in another room to purge through so I'll let you folks know of stuff I have if you are interested in paying for the postage! LOL



Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking too Sam :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the worst is over & you are finally on the mend



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Birthday to all that I missed.
> 
> Sam has been such a sweetheart ( as always) to keep you up to date. My right leg is still numb but able to walk short distances without the walker. But I use the walker and the wheelchair. This whole operation was a nightmare. I had to be operated on three times, not fun. I can see why patients die from infections. You definitely need an advocate. My husband David told the family of the lady next to me and they hired a nurse/ot. It was one thing after another. I was checked into emergency instead of taking me to my x-ray appointment. What I seen and heard there was something else. It took my husband three hours to locate me no one knew where I was and the x-ray tech was wondering where I was. My surgeon told me to forget about all the bad stuff..alrighty then. The nursed were so worried about me having a BM that I heard that question every time they came in then,get this they gave me laxatives three times a day and you can imagine what happened after that. It did get to be a running joke but it wasn't at the time. I could go on but I think I bored you enough. DH bought me a laptop so now we don't have to share. He has been so good he really surprised everyone. He started cooking since I'm not able to stand. He doesn't clean I do that a little at a time.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday my dear friends. Love to hear from you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn how terribly sad for this family and for you. I wish I was close enough to just wrap my arms around you and give you a gentle hug. Try to find comfort in the knowledge that she at least did not suffer long and that she is with the Lord awaiting the day that all family and friends will join her in peace and good health.



Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Have fun with the GK's!


GD didn't come as they had company, I told DH to call before he went but he didn't. :roll: I'm sure she wil be out later in the week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love seeing the photos from other places, especially other countries. Photos folks from the KP share show the "real" side of the area verses the "advertised/tourist" side and I really like that. Thank you for sharing these.Looks like a lovely place.



TNS said:


> Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Many were brand new skeins of Caron, I Love this, Yarn, Redheart but I've finally become a bit more careful at not buying yarn unless I have a specific purpose (at least I'm trying) where as I was seeing it like a kid sees candy yet not buying enough to do anything but hats or scarves or gloves. But believe me, I still have more yarn than I'll ever knit. One of the young women that was helping me also has a sister that knits and I told her that before going to Goodwill with my bags of donations to please let her sister take whatever, however much she wanted from it. It feels so good to be getting this under control too. I'm the first to admit that I have to be very, very careful or I get obsessive in my different crafts when I first begin them and get stuff without thinking thing through and with yarn it is just so pretty, soft, etc....LOL.


I'm being very strict with myself, no more yarn or fabric unless it is needed to go with something I already have to finish something.
I finished the blocks for my latest quilt last night, I would have liked to make 6 more blocks but not enough fabric for them so will try to find something coordinating for a border.
I also dug through my stash to see what wil work for the " bags of love" charity projects- I found something suitable for both a boy-some African animals in greens & browns & girl- some blues & inks with rainbows, so will try to get those done next.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Makes things so hard for Susan when she is trying to move on with her life, and I'm sure there are times when she questions herself and wonders if she should have done anything differently. But there is only one person who can help Ben and that is himself.


Susan spent months beating herself over the head with that question, Angela. Her own mental health nearly faltered with the anguish. She has been in counseling since before Ben faltered with his first steps in his own counseling 3 months ago. She is getting stronger and rounding up her own professional strengths and experiences as a business woman and coming to grips with running her community center, keeping her volunteer staff focused, and helping the clients who keep flocking to the guidance and caring atmosphere available there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a great picture. You ought to print that one and put it in a small frame. You both look delightful!


sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serenawas a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch! Hope something can be done to relieve you of the pain/discomfort. Great deal with the dinner. I wished you happy birthday a bit early but happy birthday now again...late for you, on time for me!



darowil said:


> And we finished the day with Red Rooster- I had a voucher for a free meal on my birthday and a $5 voucher so I got my free one and then David got himself a meal- cost a total of $5.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an ultrasound of my achilles as they are getting very painful and stiff- I'm starting to hobble like an old lady. One friend said I'm getting in practice for later. My family aren't quite so polite- its because I'm so old (as the oldest in the family it gives them great delight to pick on me at times like this).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....love it!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one too good not to post- another funny from mjs.
> 
> Jennifer's wedding day was fast approaching. Nothing could dampen her excitement - not even her parent's nasty divorce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, have been trying to finish last week, but I still have about 15 pages I think. 

Great recipes Sam, I'm definitely going try several in the near future. 

Gwen, so sorry about Leila, it's never an easy thing, she's watching over you all now and maybe she'll be able to keep Sydney from hauling out anymore yarn, glad he didn't damage it badly. 

Mary, after reading what your week was like, I wanted a nap.  Hope you get a little down time now. 

Praying for everyone and their families that need/want them. 
Friday was busy, we went to Cheyenne, since David was home, he went with, managed to get him his life vest so I don't have to worry to much about him drowning himself with his kayak, and a new fly rod as he had broken his a couple weeks ago and was in mourning for it, he's spent his allowance for the forseable future. lol I only bought two skeins of yarn, I think I've shown great restraint in that area. 

Well, I have plenty to catch up on, it's a good day for it, yesterday was rain, today is very wet snow that is mostly melting as it hits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photos of some of the things, only to realize I haven't finished typing the patterns. :roll: Anyway, here's my crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!


Ooh, that's pretty, I love the beads too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an ordeal - I am sorry you have had to go through all of that. I trust you are on the mend and feeling stronger everyday. Hooray for your DH - that's what love is all about.


Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Birthday to all that I missed.
> 
> Sam has been such a sweetheart ( as always) to keep you up to date. My right leg is still numb but able to walk short distances without the walker. But I use the walker and the wheelchair. This whole operation was a nightmare. I had to be operated on three times, not fun. I can see why patients die from infections. You definitely need an advocate. My husband David told the family of the lady next to me and they hired a nurse/ot. It was one thing after another. I was checked into emergency instead of taking me to my x-ray appointment. What I seen and heard there was something else. It took my husband three hours to locate me no one knew where I was and the x-ray tech was wondering where I was. My surgeon told me to forget about all the bad stuff..alrighty then. The nursed were so worried about me having a BM that I heard that question every time they came in then,get this they gave me laxatives three times a day and you can imagine what happened after that. It did get to be a running joke but it wasn't at the time. I could go on but I think I bored you enough. DH bought me a laptop so now we don't have to share. He has been so good he really surprised everyone. He started cooking since I'm not able to stand. He doesn't clean I do that a little at a time.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday my dear friends. Love to hear from you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It does smell wonderful!


Lurker 2 said:


> Winter Sweet is my favourite for it's scent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Martina, your sister has been through so much healthwise, I certainly hope she's not getting an infection, and I hope that the radiation does the job, but doesn't totally wear her down. Prayers certainly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I am checking in just to go off until tomorrow as well. Need to get organised to head to Handknitters Guild and then to my brothers. All on public transport which all takes much longer.


How is Maryanne doing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still it looks like spring and I love it! That appears to be forsethia (sp) blooming too; just lovely. DH cut most of the property yesterday and today started working on the small garden area. Weather is perfect here today.....mid 70s and sunny.



Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a long talk with my cousins wife this morning, she seems to be doing OK considering. She found him dead on the couch yesterday morning when she came in from doing chores. He had not been to a doctor, refused to go even with her begging. The CHF diagnosis was based on the wife telling the doctor the symptoms. Another man who needed his ass kicked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD didn't come as they had company, I told DH to call before he went but he didn't. :roll: I'm sure she wil be out later in the week.


Something to look forward to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm too tired to do much more than read your posts but needed to ask about Melody. Has anyone heard from her this week? Sure hope she and Gage are doing okay.
> 
> You're right, Bonnie. It was too early for me also.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing, I was going to check to see if she's been on facebook as I usually see her there, but I haven't gotten on fb lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD didn't come as they had company, I told DH to call before he went but he didn't. :roll: I'm sure she wil be out later in the week.


Something to look forward to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know I would if I could. It was so much more productive having someone that had no emotional ties to the "stuff" in the room helping me purge and clean. It really was motivating. They kind of gave me a gently push toward getting rid of things without feeling any guilt. Now that may sound strange but it really did help. I will have the back again in a few weeks to hep in other rooms. Well worth the $$ spent.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I'm glad you had a great party. Hope the Achilles problem is something easily fixed.
> 
> Julie, great jokes,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It does smell wonderful!


We had a bush at Rotokawa, where I spent my teen years- It was so special.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow page 2 for me! Thanks Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Well we will be celebrating Serena's birthday tomorrow as a family, however DD knows that I am not happy with her attitude to me of late. Not that it makes any difference I am afraid. So life will go on and I will somehow have to harden up and not feel so hurt.
> 
> Anyway.... we had 27c here yesterday... lovely. Today was about 19c I think and the forecast for tomorrow is 19c. I bought Serena some clothes and a V Tech Bus... this kid loves buses! A couple of family friends are popping in tomorrow also to wish Happy Birthday so I am quite sure that DD will be pleasant......


Happy Birthday a day late, to Margaret and Serena! Hope that both had a fabulous time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


Awe, they are so cute.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay! Plus accomplishing so much has to feel terrific.


Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling great today.....slept like a rock!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie you set an example for us all!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm being very strict with myself, no more yarn or fabric unless it is needed to go with something I already have to finish something.
> I finished the blocks for my latest quilt last night, I would have liked to make 6 more blocks but not enough fabric for them so will try to find something coordinating for a border.
> I also dug through my stash to see what wil work for the " bags of love" charity projects- I found something suitable for both a boy-some African animals in greens & browns & girl- some blues & inks with rainbows, so will try to get those done next.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling great today.....slept like a rock!


That's good . Glad you slept well .


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I never heard of greengage but thought it looked like a fruit tree, so I looked it up - a plum! Maybe we don't have them in the US? Lovely green fruit!


It's quite an old fashioned variety, absolutely wonderful taste when you pick at just the right time but they rapidly over-ripen to become just sweet, losing the greengage flavour. They also tend to all ripen at once so not suitable for commercial growers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan spent months beating herself over the head with that question, Angela. Her own mental health nearly faltered with the anguish. She has been in counseling since before Ben faltered with his first steps in his own counseling 3 months ago. She is getting stronger and rounding up her own professional strengths and experiences as a business woman and coming to grips with running her community center, keeping her volunteer staff focused, and helping the clients who keep flocking to the guidance and caring atmosphere available there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad Susan is doing better & getting on with life


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


Lovely picture of you both. Glad the party went well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie you set an example for us all!


Oh, right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> If postage wasn't so high I'd have gladly mailed both of you some of it but had to pass on doing that. Did bag up a good amount to give to a fellow KPer that will be visiting in June. Called first to make sure they would want it though.
> 
> I still have another closet and two dressers in another room to purge through so I'll let you folks know of stuff I have if you are interested in paying for the postage! LOL


Another KPer visiting that's wonderful Gwen . Hope you both have a lovely time . How is your soap making doing ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


Sounds like a good evening, even with all the various food cravings.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It really appealed to me- given my own disastrous MOTB situation!!!!!!!


Certainly made me smile as did some of the vets ads! Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a long talk with my cousins wife this morning, she seems to be doing OK considering. She found him dead on the couch yesterday morning when she came in from doing chores. He had not been to a doctor, refused to go even with her begging. The CHF diagnosis was based on the wife telling the doctor the symptoms. Another man who needed his ass kicked!


That has to have been the most awful shock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


That is so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Certainly made me smile as did some of the vets ads! Thanks, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like they have finally been able to give you some relief and help Strawberry. Also in hindsight a comedy of errors at times.....can't imagine them not being able to locate where in the hospital you were for 3 hours then the saga of the laxatives....definitely a "running" joke afterwards. So glad your DH got you a laptop. Will continue to pray for your recovery.



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Birthday to all that I missed.
> 
> Sam has been such a sweetheart ( as always) to keep you up to date. My right leg is still numb but able to walk short distances without the walker. But I use the walker and the wheelchair. This whole operation was a nightmare. I had to be operated on three times, not fun. I can see why patients die from infections. You definitely need an advocate. My husband David told the family of the lady next to me and they hired a nurse/ot. It was one thing after another. I was checked into emergency instead of taking me to my x-ray appointment. What I seen and heard there was something else. It took my husband three hours to locate me no one knew where I was and the x-ray tech was wondering where I was. My surgeon told me to forget about all the bad stuff..alrighty then. The nursed were so worried about me having a BM that I heard that question every time they came in then,get this they gave me laxatives three times a day and you can imagine what happened after that. It did get to be a running joke but it wasn't at the time. I could go on but I think I bored you enough. DH bought me a laptop so now we don't have to share. He has been so good he really surprised everyone. He started cooking since I'm not able to stand. He doesn't clean I do that a little at a time.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday my dear friends. Love to hear from you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, I've never seen a tree like that before, seems strange to have flowers before the leaves come out. I think i have heard of greengage plums but they certainly don't grow here.


Quite a lot of fruit trees do this ( apple, pear, almond, peach etc) and also the flowering cherries, though sometimes the leafbuds are just stating to burst as the flowers are in full bloom. The frost can cause havoc with the crop if they open too early and get frozen, and of course they need insects to be about for pollination.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad you had a nice evening with your family. Another cute outfits,
> 
> Ohio Joy, I'm sad to hear Ben is still dumping on poor Susan, I think he needs a swift kick in the a-- & told to grow up & get some help but I'm sure that won't happen.
> 
> ...


Displaying the quilts was a wonderful idea.

So sorry about your cousin, it's so hard on the family when someone decides that they don't need to listen to the docs. Sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good evening for everyone; love Chinese myself. My DH has gone to pick up some hot wings. I adore the vest/sweater and booties.
> 
> I spent 4 hours with two organizers/cleaners working on my craft room. Purged tons and tons and tons of yarn and knitting magazines, etc. Still have more yarn than I'll knit in this lifetime left but it is now manageable. Still have my two huge sewing/cutting tables to unearth the top of various craft "things" but so much headway has been made. And, yes I still overdid it a bit and am very tired and sore but will be rested tomorrow.


I sure hope that you are resting today, but it is a great feeling to get things done, and wonderful that you had helpers, that is a major plus.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


They're so colourful, love tulips in the spring, they make me smile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The quilt is lovely. So cheerful. I hope to get back to some quilting soon. You just have to come visit me Bonnie! We'd have such fun quilting & knitting together. 



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going well though I haven't made any in about a month or so now with having the cataract surgery. And it will be a couple more weeks before I do since I'm going to be heading to Marianne's Thursday to be with her at the hospital for her surgery and then next week going to Noth Carolina to help for a week after cousin has her hip replaced. I am itching to try out the natural colorants I have now but they will wait.



Swedenme said:


> Another KPer visiting that's wonderful Gwen . Hope you both have a lovely time . How is your soap making doing ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our apple trees are blooming right now.  


TNS said:


> Quite a lot of fruit trees do this ( apple, pear, almond, peach etc) and also the flowering cherries, though sometimes the leafbuds are just stating to burst as the flowers are in full bloom. The frost can cause havoc with the crop if they open too early and get frozen, and of course they need insects to be about for pollination.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....knitting break is over and I'm caught up. Will TTYL. Sending all a big {{{{{hug}}}}}......gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Facebook tonight, my town, the 2 churches are still standing although most other buildings are gone, the old Catholic church at the end of main street is now a museum, & heritage building.
> 
> http://www.prairie-towns.com/stwalburg-images.html


Wow! Isn't it fascinating to look at old pics of the places we have grown up or live in and see how they've changed? I love seeing how the history and geography changes through the decades.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
> They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
> Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well.
> However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them.
> But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


Pictures dear, pictures, we need a pic of you in your lovely jacket. 
So glad that it was a wonderful time, but where does the wooden spoon come in to it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from the birthday party my DGD was at today- talk about extending the girls' boundaries!


Oh wow!! Is that your DGD up there? Sure looks like fun though, I'd like like to zipline through the jungle in Costa Rica or Brazil or someplace.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


It's beautiful Bonnie missed it the first time I read your post so had to go back and take a look


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful! Love the pattern, Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


I'm so sorry Railyn, so sad, and I do agree with you about children growing up without grandma, my mom passed while I was pregnant, so Christopher never knew her, but he'd see her picture and say that that was his grandma up with the angels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Kegworth is bright and sunny, ground frost (minimal) and so feels "fresh". It's really still too.


Ooh, lovely pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well our Birthday afternoon went well... of course Serena was a darling but she was getting pretty tired. We managed to be outside most of the time. Had Ice cream cake ...
> 
> This is about the best photo I have so far... still waiting for DD to send me the ones she took. She was pleasant as I knew she would be coz others were there...


That is a lovely photo! Serena looks like she was enjoying it all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me, too!


TNS said:


> They're so colourful, love tulips in the spring, they make me smile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!! Is that your DGD up there? Sure looks like fun though, I'd like like to zipline through the jungle in Costa Rica or Brazil or someplace.


I was unable to identify her in any of the photos, don't know for sure, but assume she did have a go!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we finished the day with Red Rooster- I had a voucher for a free meal on my birthday and a $5 voucher so I got my free one and then David got himself a meal- cost a total of $5.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an ultrasound of my achilles as they are getting very painful and stiff- I'm starting to hobble like an old lady. One friend said I'm getting in practice for later. My family aren't quite so polite- its because I'm so old (as the oldest in the family it gives them great delight to pick on me at times like this).


Wonder if your Red Rooster is like our Red Robin?
I hope that the ultrasound shows nothing that can't be easily fixed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are awesome, being there to support those having surgeries... good for you!


Gweniepooh said:


> Going well though I haven't made any in about a month or so now with having the cataract surgery. And it will be a couple more weeks before I do since I'm going to be heading to Marianne's Thursday to be with her at the hospital for her surgery and then next week going to Noth Carolina to help for a week after cousin has her hip replaced. I am itching to try out the natural colorants I have now but they will wait.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Really, Kaye, still snowing?? Enough of that! What you need is kayak weather! Was David happy with his new water craft (and proud of his wife for getting it on the car roof)?


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, have been trying to finish last week, but I still have about 15 pages I think.
> 
> Great recipes Sam, I'm definitely going try several in the near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just finished reading last week. Thanks for this week's start and the summary.

Marge, welcome back. Think of you often.
Gwen, so sorry about Leila, and prayers for your DB.
Martina, you and your sister are always in my prayers.

I know there were more things I wanted to comment on from last week, but they have slipped my mind. 

Now I am off to try to read the 20 pages you are ahead of me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm the first to admit that I have to be very, very careful or I get obsessive in my different crafts when I first begin them and get stuff without thinking thing through and with yarn it is just so pretty, soft, etc....LOL.


That's why my craft room is so dang full!  :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's quite an old fashioned variety, absolutely wonderful taste when you pick at just the right time but they rapidly over-ripen to become just sweet, losing the greengage flavour. They also tend to all ripen at once so not suitable for commercial growers.


Maybe that's why we don't see them here - I'd love to be able to grow the tree though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says 
Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that &#128563;&#128516;


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well...you can try it, but the two cows probably won't like it!


Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says
> Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that 😳😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the quilt, Bonnie!

Sharon, hope the mending moves forward, and yay for DH's help.

Something else I wanted to say...dagnabbit, CRAFT. My brain is bit frazzled as I've been wrestling a chart/pattern all day. I *think* it's done but am leaving it alone for a bit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going well though I haven't made any in about a month or so now with having the cataract surgery. And it will be a couple more weeks before I do since I'm going to be heading to Marianne's Thursday to be with her at the hospital for her surgery and then next week going to Noth Carolina to help for a week after cousin has her hip replaced. I am itching to try out the natural colorants I have now but they will wait.


You are going to be busy. . Hope both Marianne and your cousin have speedy recoveries


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says
> Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that 😳😄


http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary

Can't find it in the glossary - "cast on wrong side"?

Can you share any of the links to the pattern, etc. Someone on this site will get it sorted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says
> Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that 😳😄


Surely a typo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????? thanks for the laugh though!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

And I don't remember you mentioning cows in your garden!?


oneapril said:


> Well...you can try it, but the two cows probably won't like it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Susan spent months beating herself over the head with that question, Angela. Her own mental health nearly faltered with the anguish. She has been in counseling since before Ben faltered with his first steps in his own counseling 3 months ago. She is getting stronger and rounding up her own professional strengths and experiences as a business woman and coming to grips with running her community center, keeping her volunteer staff focused, and helping the clients who keep flocking to the guidance and caring atmosphere available there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She is a very strong woman. I'm glad she has her community centre to keep her busy and focused on the positive things.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Well...you can try it, but the two cows probably won't like it!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Margaret and Serena!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bundyanne, I think I want to visit your house, seems like you are always cooking up something interesting.
> 
> Cathy, hope the birthday party goes well, I'm sure you will have fun with Serena. Some day your DD will come to appreciate what you do for her.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your friend's aunt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We must never forget what Darowil and KateB do, week after week, I am only emergency relief! but thanks!


You are NOT "ONLY" anything! You are very important to all of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Very pretty kitties. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. I have missed all and keeping up with what is going on in their lives. My love to all. Thank you Sam for being such a great host.


Hello!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> You are NOT "ONLY" anything! You are very important to all of us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surely a typo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????? thanks for the laugh though!


Went with knit two rows . :lol: 
Made me laugh too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad you had a nice evening with your family. Another cute outfits,
> 
> Ohio Joy, I'm sad to hear Ben is still dumping on poor Susan, I think he needs a swift kick in the a-- & told to grow up & get some help but I'm sure that won't happen.
> 
> ...


My sympathy re your cousin passing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The cows are relieved!


Swedenme said:


> Went with knit two rows . :lol:
> Made me laugh too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> And I don't remember you mentioning cows in your garden!?


I couldn't have cows . They always stare at you :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are NOT "ONLY" anything! You are very important to all of us.


Thanks, Tami!

I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


Sending prayers for them all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went with knit two rows . :lol:
> Made me laugh too


 :thumbup: C is a long way from R on the keyboard, but it makes more sense!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Keeping you all in my prayers. 

Thank you all who sent thoughts and prayers for my mom and family. Will see her tomorrow again.

All caught up. Hope I can keep it that way this week!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely day here. Went with two daughters and grandson to the zoo. It was a perfect day to be outside. 

Sonia, I laughed so hard about knitting "two cows." I guess if they'd wanted pictures of cows on the little lacy bonnet, the least they could have done is include a chart!~

All the comments re Ben made me think that this man is getting an awful lot of attention for his bad behavior. It seems to me that he is incapable of facing his own part in all the troubles and so places the blame on others. 

Gwen, if your DD is dealing with an alcoholic, has she considered going to AlAnon?

Prayers and hugs for all dealing with pain, sorrow and illness. There is lots of support from this wonderful community for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The quilt is lovely. So cheerful. I hope to get back to some quilting soon. You just have to come visit me Bonnie! We'd have such fun quilting & knitting together.


 :thumbup: : :
Maybe some day.

Sorry for the double post on the picture, I didn't think it went at all & now that I'm back its too late to delete it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going well though I haven't made any in about a month or so now with having the cataract surgery. And it will be a couple more weeks before I do since I'm going to be heading to Marianne's Thursday to be with her at the hospital for her surgery and then next week going to Noth Carolina to help for a week after cousin has her hip replaced. I am itching to try out the natural colorants I have now but they will wait.


Sounds like you will have a busy time. Hope the surgeries go well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pictures dear, pictures, we need a pic of you in your lovely jacket.
> So glad that it was a wonderful time, but where does the wooden spoon come in to it?


I was wondering about the spoon too but forgot to ask


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says
> Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that 😳😄


That's a new one to me. Wonder what it's supposed to say?

I see you decided it was 2 rows, that's quite a typo :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


That's so sad, I assume he's not very old with such young kids. Hope he's better soon with no lasting effects


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!


Good grief, the saga continues. Hope you get it finally sorted & don't have too much owing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, the saga continues. Hope you get it finally sorted & don't have too much owing.


I've got to get back to Nasir!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love seeing the photos from other places, especially other countries. Photos folks from the KP share show the "real" side of the area verses the "advertised/tourist" side and I really like that. Thank you for sharing these.Looks like a lovely place.


Like Gwen. I enjoy the photos from all over. I especially like the pictures of homes. Every place has a different spin on home and I really enjoy seeing how each of you live.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too sad, Kaye. I am glad Carly can talk with you. Prayers for the family...especially healing for Dad.


Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


They are so beautiful! 
Hope all goes well!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I hope this means this will all be resolved for you, soon.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Too sad, Kaye. I am glad Carly can talk with you. Prayers for the family...especially healing for Dad.


Somehow managed to miss your post, Kaye Jo, prayers coming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I hope this means this will all be resolved for you, soon.


I do so hope it will!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of illness and family problems among us at the moment so all are in my prayers. 
I had a productive tiring rewarding day. My son and an autistic friend of his came over and we moved four large shelving units and my craft cupboard to their new places and replaced the contents. We stopped for a walk to get lunch and then worked till dinner which we decided would be delivered from a Chinese restaurant , we were too tired to cook and deserved a treat I felt. As its late I'm now off to bed. Goodnight all. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> There seems to be a lot of illness and family problems among us at the moment so all are in my prayers.
> I had a productive tiring rewarding day. My son and an autistic friend of his came over and we moved four large shelving units and my craft cupboard to their new places and replaced the contents. We stopped for a walk to get lunch and then worked till dinner which we decided would be delivered from a Chinese restaurant , we were too tired to cook and deserved a treat I felt. As its late I'm now off to bed. Goodnight all. Take care.


I am so glad your day was good, Mary! Rounding it off with Chinese sounds brilliant. Your sister is in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And another one, also from mjs.
> 
> http://iheartdogs.com/think-vets-dont-have-a-sense-of-humor-check-out-these-13-signs/?utm_content=buffer9a715&utm_medium=FBDLC&utm_source=ild&utm_campaign=Animals


Some really good ones in there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some really good ones in there.


There is, isn't there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm the first to admit that I have to be very, very careful or I get obsessive in my different crafts when I first begin them and get stuff without thinking thing through and with yarn it is just so pretty, soft, etc....LOL.


Thats why I refuse to consider doing more than knitting and a bit of crochet-at least they both have the same basic requirements. I know what I would be like if I started a new one. Sometimes I think I would love to dye or spin and then I think no don't be silly. Though I might take a very basic spinning course some time just so I understand more the ways of spinning so I understand woollen yarns better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In the military here, Margaret, that would mean you are senior in rank to the rest of the siblings and extended family, so you out-rank them all. You can issue orders to your heart's content.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I might get away with it with my youngest SIL (she is Chinese so the oldest family member warrants more respect) but none of the others would listen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How is Maryanne doing?


So so. She did get to my birthday which was a relief. I gave myself a fright though. We were meeting on the train. She wasn't in the carriageI got onto and so rang to check- no answer. At the next stop I changed carriages and there she was- she had fallen asleep and my call woke her up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a long talk with my cousins wife this morning, she seems to be doing OK considering. She found him dead on the couch yesterday morning when she came in from doing chores. He had not been to a doctor, refused to go even with her begging. The CHF diagnosis was based on the wife telling the doctor the symptoms. Another man who needed his ass kicked!


That is a time when he did need his ass kicked- treatment these days could have given him many years of good quality life still.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pictures dear, pictures, we need a pic of you in your lovely jacket.
> So glad that it was a wonderful time, but where does the wooden spoon come in to it?


I thought I had said but can't see it there- the wooden spoon is the 'prize' the team finishing bottom at the end of the season wins.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonder if your Red Rooster is like our Red Robin?
> I hope that the ultrasound shows nothing that can't be easily fixed.


Red Rooster is a chicken shop- chickens, chips etc and now burgers and wraps as well but all chicken.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says
> Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that 😳😄


These?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: : :
> Maybe some day.
> 
> Sorry for the double post on the picture, I didn't think it went at all & now that I'm back its too late to delete it


Thats OK we get to see the lovely quilt twice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


I had a wheel fall off a car once- we had just slowed down from 110 kms to turn! An effort by DH to kill us all off I think. He hadn't tightened the screws enough!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off for the day- ultrasound, lunch with Maryanne, looking at dishwashers before my knitting group at 5pm so not home for about 10 hours.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> All the comments re Ben made me think that this man is getting an awful lot of attention for his bad behavior. It seems to me that he is incapable of facing his own part in all the troubles and so places the blame on others.


I suspect that you have hit the nail on the head with that appraisal of Ben's behavior. The longer this goes on, the more accurate it seems.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Figure I can send this. Officially sitting is what Vicky said. 
I have left. This came on my way to the tram. So a few minutes to see this and post. Gorgeous videos last night having her first solids. First day not sure and none swallowed. Second day swallowed some and looking for it. Vicky determined the swallowing by the colour of the spills. White no carrot. Orange swallowed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


Looks like mine, but yours is much prettier despite the water logging.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Birthday to all that I missed.
> 
> Sam has been such a sweetheart ( as always) to keep you up to date. My right leg is still numb but able to walk short distances without the walker. But I use the walker and the wheelchair. This whole operation was a nightmare. I had to be operated on three times, not fun. I can see why patients die from infections. You definitely need an advocate. My husband David told the family of the lady next to me and they hired a nurse/ot. It was one thing after another. I was checked into emergency instead of taking me to my x-ray appointment. What I seen and heard there was something else. It took my husband three hours to locate me no one knew where I was and the x-ray tech was wondering where I was. My surgeon told me to forget about all the bad stuff..alrighty then. The nursed were so worried about me having a BM that I heard that question every time they came in then,get this they gave me laxatives three times a day and you can imagine what happened after that. It did get to be a running joke but it wasn't at the time. I could go on but I think I bored you enough. DH bought me a laptop so now we don't have to share. He has been so good he really surprised everyone. He started cooking since I'm not able to stand. He doesn't clean I do that a little at a time.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday my dear friends. Love to hear from you.


Oh my, you have had adventures haven't you, too bad they weren't fun ones. Glad you are able to walk a bit though, hopefully the numbness will pass soon and you can get back to a more normal self. DH is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a long talk with my cousins wife this morning, she seems to be doing OK considering. She found him dead on the couch yesterday morning when she came in from doing chores. He had not been to a doctor, refused to go even with her begging. The CHF diagnosis was based on the wife telling the doctor the symptoms. Another man who needed his ass kicked!


What a horrible thing to walk into, so sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.

Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.

Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was unable to identify her in any of the photos, don't know for sure, but assume she did have a go!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Really, Kaye, still snowing?? Enough of that! What you need is kayak weather! Was David happy with his new water craft (and proud of his wife for getting it on the car roof)?


It's all melted now, hopefully that's the end of it. 
 He was so tired when he got home Thursday, he didn't get too excited but later after a nap, he was telling his brother all about it on the phone and when he was laying in bed with the dog, he said "Mochy, I got a kayak!!!". lol, yes he was very excited about it and we got him a new fly rod so next weekend will hopefully be nice so he can go play.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a mystery bonnet , . It's a pattern for a bonnet that uses the eyelet lace only problem is there is no picture so I do not know what it will look like till it's finished , I've come to a part of the pattern that says
> Knit two cows Anyone know how I do that 😳😄


Oh my! Well if you started a farm back there you could get the two cows, but I don't think you would be very successful at knitting them without HUGE needles. lol And beware the cross kicking when you try it, cow feet hurt, ask me how I know.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had a wheel fall off a car once- we had just slowed down from 110 kms to turn! An effort by DH to kill us all off I think. He hadn't tightened the screws enough!


Eeeehhh, scary! It's often what might have happened rather than what did happen that's the most terrifying though. Glad you survived, did the car?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!


Goodness, maybe an answer is forthcoming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for them all.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so sad, I assume he's not very old with such young kids. Hope he's better soon with no lasting effects


He does have full grown children with children of their own from his first two marriages, so I would estimate he is late 50's or so.
Thank you, I hope so too. 
Roseanne said she's doing okay. 
Carly said she was sort of scared, I understand that, they almost lost him 3 years ago to pneumonia.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


  
I'm so glad it's melted, the backyard is a mud pit but that's okay. lol
I'm glad also that he was in the field, as one who was in the car when the wheel rolled by, it's better that it not happen on the highway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Too sad, Kaye. I am glad Carly can talk with you. Prayers for the family...especially healing for Dad.


She's a good girl, I am so hoping that he recovers quickly and completely for himself and the rest of the family. Thank you, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're making me blush. I'm not awesome at all. I know they would do it for me if there was a need.


oneapril said:


> You are awesome, being there to support those having surgeries... good for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Thank you all who sent thoughts and prayers for my mom and family. Will see her tomorrow again.
> 
> All caught up. Hope I can keep it that way this week!


I hope it's a good visit, but I'm sure it will be hard, it's never easy to go through all of this. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Lovely day here. Went with two daughters and grandson to the zoo. It was a perfect day to be outside.
> 
> Sonia, I laughed so hard about knitting "two cows." I guess if they'd wanted pictures of cows on the little lacy bonnet, the least they could have done is include a chart!~
> 
> ...


A day at the zoo sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Somehow managed to miss your post, Kaye Jo, prayers coming!


Thank you. 
Thank you all, it is so amazing the love and compassion that exists here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Will definitely be praying for him and the girls & their mom.



Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, the saga continues. Hope you get it finally sorted & don't have too much owing.


Lurker 2 wrote:
Thanks, Tami!

I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!

Julie, I missed this! I am so glad that the bill is not for the meter connected to your house. I hope that the hearing on 2nd May resolves quickly in your favor, you owing nothing on it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got to get back to Nasir!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, she has thought about it and DH and I did go. However since her DH has flat out said he has no intention of ever not drinking she is at this point moving on with her life and making things good for the children and herself.



machriste said:


> Lovely day here. Went with two daughters and grandson to the zoo. It was a perfect day to be outside.
> 
> Sonia, I laughed so hard about knitting "two cows." I guess if they'd wanted pictures of cows on the little lacy bonnet, the least they could have done is include a chart!~
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!


I had to go back a couple of pages to figure this one out! I am glad you are getting somewhere with this issue, finally. And you are most welcome. Don't put yourself down. You mean so much to all of us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the amaryllis. I messed mine up this year and it didn't bloom at all. I'm hoping it will grow again for next year.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


Too bad about the ball joint on the truck. Good he can do his own repair. Good you got so much done. Isn't it too early to uncover the strawberries? Pretty flower.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> There seems to be a lot of illness and family problems among us at the moment so all are in my prayers.
> I had a productive tiring rewarding day. My son and an autistic friend of his came over and we moved four large shelving units and my craft cupboard to their new places and replaced the contents. We stopped for a walk to get lunch and then worked till dinner which we decided would be delivered from a Chinese restaurant , we were too tired to cook and deserved a treat I felt. As its late I'm now off to bed. Goodnight all. Take care.


It is so nice that your dear sons and their friends help you so much! I am so happy you are finally getting more settled in your new home. You all deserved the treat of having take out delivered!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL!


darowil said:


> These?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMGoodness! What a headful of beautiful hair she has! I am always amazed at how quickly they grown the first year especially.


darowil said:


> Figure I can send this. Officially sitting is what Vicky said.
> I have left. This came on my way to the tram. So a few minutes to see this and post. Gorgeous videos last night having her first solids. First day not sure and none swallowed. Second day swallowed some and looking for it. Vicky determined the swallowing by the colour of the spills. White no carrot. Orange swallowed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> There seems to be a lot of illness and family problems among us at the moment so all are in my prayers.
> I had a productive tiring rewarding day. My son and an autistic friend of his came over and we moved four large shelving units and my craft cupboard to their new places and replaced the contents. We stopped for a walk to get lunch and then worked till dinner which we decided would be delivered from a Chinese restaurant , we were too tired to cook and deserved a treat I felt. As its late I'm now off to bed. Goodnight all. Take care.


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figure I can send this. Officially sitting is what Vicky said.
> I have left. This came on my way to the tram. So a few minutes to see this and post. Gorgeous videos last night having her first solids. First day not sure and none swallowed. Second day swallowed some and looking for it. Vicky determined the swallowing by the colour of the spills. White no carrot. Orange swallowed!


Such a big girl! And starting on solids. Noooo, she was just born! Just like Serena and Arriana. They can't be getting that big!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I might get away with it with my youngest SIL (she is Chinese so the oldest family member warrants more respect) but none of the others would listen.


Well, if they don't listen, wack them with the spoon. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So so. She did get to my birthday which was a relief. I gave myself a fright though. We were meeting on the train. She wasn't in the carriageI got onto and so rang to check- no answer. At the next stop I changed carriages and there she was- she had fallen asleep and my call woke her up!


That is good, oh dear, glad that you found her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences Rookie. How wonderful that you got to see her at your uncles monastery last year. Sounds as if she had a full and wonderful life in spite of losing her husband so young. She must have given lots of love and joy to the family.


RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


I am so sorry, Jeanette. Sending my prayers and sympathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought I had said but can't see it there- the wooden spoon is the 'prize' the team finishing bottom at the end of the season wins.


Okay, that makes sense. lol
But I still say you can us it as a wacking stick. lolol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it's a good visit, but I'm sure it will be hard, it's never easy to go through all of this.
> HUGS!!


I hope so, too. I can only manage about 1/2 an hour at a time. Just too much stress, and I can't handle any longer. If I get too stressed I can't control the shaking in my right hand/arm. She did tell me I was her daughter and she loved me last time I saw her, so if she passed now, it would be a good memory to have. I need to spend as much time with her as I can, but I also have to take care of me. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A day at the zoo sounds lovely.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Thank you all, it is so amazing the love and compassion that exists here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if they don't listen, wack them with the spoon. :XD:


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! Well if you started a farm back there you could get the two cows, but I don't think you would be very successful at knitting them without HUGE needles. lol And beware the cross kicking when you try it, cow feet hurt, ask me how I know.


Yes, they do....so you know what "kickers" are!! They should have been named anti-kickers and from what I've seen, some of them were, but we always called them "kickers"!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup:


I don't see where in any scenario, this was or is "your" issue. If it's not attached to where you live - it's a hard thing to defend in charging you for that meter's usage. Am I missing something?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay everyone! KAP REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!!!!!!

Send me a PM if you are interested! I am still working on getting the email to work, but hopefully by tomorrow it will be working. If not, I will just start out using my regular email address if I have to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Okay everyone! KAP REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!!!!!!
> 
> Send me a PM if you are interested! I am still working on getting the email to work, but hopefully by tomorrow it will be working. If not, I will just start out using my regular email address if I have to.


I'm in and sending hugs. With everything you have going on, be sure to lean on all of us to help out where-ever we can. FYI - once the registration forms are returned and we have a count, I'll be sending out the food sign-up forms. Thanks to everyone who always share so generously.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photo of Elizabeth - she has lovely hair and is sitting up so proudly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in and sending hugs. With everything you have going on, be sure to lean on all of us to help out where-ever we can. FYI - once the registration forms are returned and we have a count, I'll be sending out the food sign-up forms. Thanks to everyone who always share so generously.


Sending you an email!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figure I can send this. Officially sitting is what Vicky said.
> I have left. This came on my way to the tram. So a few minutes to see this and post. Gorgeous videos last night having her first solids. First day not sure and none swallowed. Second day swallowed some and looking for it. Vicky determined the swallowing by the colour of the spills. White no carrot. Orange swallowed!


Awe, she's getting so big. And she's adorable!! Even if it is the back view.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Eeeehhh, scary! It's often what might have happened rather than what did happen that's the most terrifying though. Glad you survived, did the car?


Able to get the wheel back on and continue on our way. David has been a little more careful since then for some reason.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Able to get the wheel back on and continue on our way. David has been a little more careful since then for some reason.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMGoodness! What a headful of beautiful hair she has! I am always amazed at how quickly they grown the first year especially.


Yes she was born with a lot and has lost virtually none.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, that makes sense. lol
> But I still say you can us it as a wacking stick. lolol


Elizabeth's generation loved being poked with the walking stick and sacked with the spoon! But Elizabeth wasn't interested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


You will miss her Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, maybe an answer is forthcoming.


I sure hope so!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will miss her Rookie!


Definitely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Thanks, Tami!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!
> ...


I will have to pay for a year's worth, but I've got the money sitting- I need of course to know what the ongoing amount is!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had to go back a couple of pages to figure this one out! I am glad you are getting somewhere with this issue, finally. And you are most welcome. Don't put yourself down. You mean so much to all of us!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to pay for a year's worth, but I've got the money sitting- I need of course to know what the ongoing amount is!!!!!


Yes of course you will have to pay what you truly owe them. I meant for the one that has been such a worry. Hoping you will soon know what you truly owe and can budget for the next one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Able to get the wheel back on and continue on our way. David has been a little more careful since then for some reason.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes of course you will have to pay what you truly owe them. I meant for the one that has been such a worry. Hoping you will soon know what you truly owe and can budget for the next one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a time when he did need his ass kicked- treatment these days could have given him many years of good quality life still.


I so agree!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Too bad about the ball joint on the truck. Good he can do his own repair. Good you got so much done. Isn't it too early to uncover the strawberries? Pretty flower.


It's supposed to be quite warm here this week so I wanted them uncovered so as not to smother them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One April, enjoyed your tulips and humor.
Gwen, you are going to be busy. Don't forget to take care of you. It will be a comfort fort both of them to have you there.
Julie, hope the water bill is finally solved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, healing energy for Carly's stepdad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> One April, enjoyed your tulips and humor.
> Gwen, you are going to be busy. Don't forget to take care of you. It will be a comfort fort both of them to have you there.
> Julie, hope the water bill is finally solved.


We are part way there at least, now, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Able to get the wheel back on and continue on our way. David has been a little more careful since then for some reason.


What a blessing you had slowed to turn, could have been very bad at highway speed.

I can't believe Elizabeth is so big already & what a head of hair


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a blessing you had slowed to turn, could have been very bad at highway speed.
> 
> I can't believe Elizabeth is so big already & what a head of hair


Sad we will only ever see her back view- but that is Mum's decision! I agree the wheel incident could have been nasty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, my condolences on the loss of your aunt. It's always sad to lose the older generation in the family. Seems like she's had a good long life, nice when people live to be old & still have quality life


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea it would be somewhat like a graham cracker crust in looks - maybe not as sweet. but i do think it would be good - especially if you use honey bunches of oats. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, seems to me sometimes when people cannot do everything they are used to doing they just give up & say what will be will be, just sad for those left behind & I didn't get the impression from his wife that she expected this. I tried to call her tonight but no one was home.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great gathering for the great grandsons birthday.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what year were those taken bonnie? did it look like that when you lived there. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Facebook tonight, my town, the 2 churches are still standing although most other buildings are gone, the old Catholic church at the end of main street is now a museum, & heritage building.
> 
> http://www.prairie-towns.com/stwalburg-images.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed that - happy birthday serena - i wonder if she blew out all her candles? hope it was a good day for cathy. children can be such ingrates a times. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope it was a good day and that Serena enjoyed it. Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you had a great weekend with family. love the presents - especially the cane. --- sam



darowil said:


> Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
> They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
> Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well.
> However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them.
> But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was a good time - to meet more of daniel's family but especially to see heather and family. --- sam



TNS said:


> And aren't little ones just the best excuse for family get-togethers? Bless him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to keep on going to get caught up - i just finished page 9 - but am getting sleepy so think i will go to bed and catch up in the morning. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

HI all, alive and well as can be. 

Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.

Have had another very busy week, finished the 2nd wreath for DSF. Will put pic up later in separate post. Also, at same time, did a pattern test crochet for a friend. A lovely baby bonnet. Looked at the pattern before sewing and thought it would make a lovely snood cowl pattern.

Still very busy, have rental inspection on Thursday, which I will not be here for, but upstairs will be. That is also the day my niece has her latest valve replacement, so not sure how focused I will be at my employment consultants. Will have to get DS to ring me when niece is out of surgery. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


Hope the Appointment , and the Inspection go well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary
> 
> Can't find it in the glossary - "cast on wrong side"?
> 
> Can you share any of the links to the pattern, etc. Someone on this site will get it sorted.


I thought it was a typing error and just knit two rows but maybe you are right and it means something . I'll have to think about it now . I'll read the pattern again , see if I can get a picture in my mind of what it will look like 
If it all goes wrong I can always frog it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Too sad, Kaye. I am glad Carly can talk with you. Prayers for the family...especially healing for Dad.


Sad news Kaye , hope he gets well soon with out any lasting damage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> These?


No but they look like fun 😄
Lovely picture of Elizabeth sitting up she will be fully mobile before you can blink . Keeping you all fit


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rookie, my condolences on the death of your aunt, it sounds like she was a lovely lady. 
Julie, when they sort out the water bill ask for a discount for all the stress and worry they put you through with this mess. They can only say no, after all, and you may just get something. 
Busyworkerbee , best wishes for the appointment and inspection.
As for knitting two cows, we must resist milking this for all its worth!.(sorry, couldn't resist) . 
Off to get dressed and ready for knitting group.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine so! When I rang, Bronwen was just back from delivering her to the party, so I have no idea of her (DGD's) reaction. The new 13 year old is her very best friend though, so I hope it was all fun- I personally would never have enjoyed it- my fear of heights would have been overwhelming.


LOL, mine too. No way would I do that. But it did look fun though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


 :shock: Gosh that is still quite a bit of water! But I would LOVE to have that grass... its actually thick and green as opposed to weeds and dust here...LOL We still NEED a lot more rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sunny & to go up to 19-20C/66-68F for the next 3 days so I will have to get out & clean up my yard.
> Better get off here as DH went to pick up GD, she wanted to come yesterday with her brother but I was going to that funeral.


Wow you temperatures sure do improve quickly once they start! It wasnt long ago at all that you were saying the temps were around 5C !!

So at the moment our temperatures are around the same as yours! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


Gorgeous colours. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really good to hear from you, yourself, Sharon. I am glad you have your own laptop now- will make things a lot simpler! Sounds like hospital was a bit of a nightmare, at least you can look back, and hopefully see it as a comedy of errors. Perhaps.


 :shock: Agreed for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


Sorry about your aunt- but how nice for her to have been active right up to the time she died like that. Terrible shock for everyone else though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so, too. I can only manage about 1/2 an hour at a time. Just too much stress, and I can't handle any longer. If I get too stressed I can't control the shaking in my right hand/arm. She did tell me I was her daughter and she loved me last time I saw her, so if she passed now, it would be a good memory to have. I need to spend as much time with her as I can, but I also have to take care of me. Thanks for the hugs.


Hard as it sounds taking care of yourself is the most important as you should have many more years of life ahead of you. But how good that you have a good memory of her from so recently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


Praying the surgery goes well- and the inspection.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a great picture. You ought to print that one and put it in a small frame. You both look delightful!


   I dont think its that good of me, however I will possibly get it printed though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a long talk with my cousins wife this morning, she seems to be doing OK considering. She found him dead on the couch yesterday morning when she came in from doing chores. He had not been to a doctor, refused to go even with her begging. The CHF diagnosis was based on the wife telling the doctor the symptoms. Another man who needed his ass kicked!


Agreed! So many men just wont go to the doctor and sadly this can be the result. Shame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


Wow, lovely quilt!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Made me laugh, Darowil!


darowil said:


> These?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you lost your dear aunt, Rookie, but it sounds as if she left you all many gifts, by the way she lived her life.


RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad he enjoyed the gift!


Poledra65 said:


> It's all melted now, hopefully that's the end of it.
> He was so tired when he got home Thursday, he didn't get too excited but later after a nap, he was telling his brother all about it on the phone and when he was laying in bed with the dog, he said "Mochy, I got a kayak!!!". lol, yes he was very excited about it and we got him a new fly rod so next weekend will hopefully be nice so he can go play.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, condolences on the loss of your aunt. She sounds like a very special lady.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I ruined mine, too, Gwen. It warmed up so I put in the garden...then we had snow last weekend! Sadly...didn't survive. Hopefully it will grow next year.


Gweniepooh said:


> Love the amaryllis. I messed mine up this year and it didn't bloom at all. I'm hoping it will grow again for next year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Love the quilt, Bonnie!
> 
> Sharon, hope the mending moves forward, and yay for DH's help.
> 
> Something else I wanted to say...dagnabbit, CRAFT. My brain is bit frazzled as I've been wrestling a chart/pattern all day. I *think* it's done but am leaving it alone for a bit!


It makes me smile everytime you "say" dagnabbit  Love it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if they don't listen, wack them with the spoon. :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your niece.


busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Darn cows!


Swedenme said:


> I thought it was a typing error and just knit two rows but maybe you are right and it means something . I'll have to think about it now . I'll read the pattern again , see if I can get a picture in my mind of what it will look like
> If it all goes wrong I can always frog it .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I couldn't have cows . They always stare at you :lol:


LOL. Love your sense of humour!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


Oh no, I hope he will have a complete recovery.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Martina!


martina said:


> Rookie, my condolences on the death of your aunt, it sounds like she was a lovely lady.
> Julie, when they sort out the water bill ask for a discount for all the stress and worry they put you through with this mess. They can only say no, after all, and you may just get something.
> Busyworkerbee , best wishes for the appointment and inspection.
> As for knitting two cows, we must resist milking this for all its worth!.(sorry, couldn't resist) .
> Off to get dressed and ready for knitting group.


 :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned here, the water meter that is connected to this house is NOT the one the bill is for, there is a hearing about the matter set down for 2nd May- hope we get to a definite resolution!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well that IS good to hear.!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Many seem more afraid of what the doctor will tell them, than what they don't know.


sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! So many men just wont go to the doctor and sadly this can be the result. Shame.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to work. Enjoy the day, everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Rookie, my condolences on the death of your aunt, it sounds like she was a lovely lady.
> Julie, when they sort out the water bill ask for a discount for all the stress and worry they put you through with this mess. They can only say no, after all, and you may just get something.
> Busyworkerbee , best wishes for the appointment and inspection.
> As for knitting two cows, we must resist milking this for all its worth!.(sorry, couldn't resist) .
> Off to get dressed and ready for knitting group.


It is certainly worth asking!
Hope you are having a lovely time at your knitting group!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL, mine too. No way would I do that. But it did look fun though.


 :thumbup: Well beyond my comfort zone- I know several of the tomboys here have said they would have loved it- but NOT me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think its that good of me, however I will possibly get it printed though.


Have you seen the others yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
> See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


I do hope they can sort it without too many problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Well that IS good to hear.!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


Oh dear, well DH will have to make time to fix his truck now I guess. As you say lucky he wasnt out on the road. 
Lovely flowers.... interesting, our zygo cactuses are starting to bud here also... mine are outside though but under cover. Love them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So so. She did get to my birthday which was a relief. I gave myself a fright though. We were meeting on the train. She wasn't in the carriageI got onto and so rang to check- no answer. At the next stop I changed carriages and there she was- she had fallen asleep and my call woke her up!


Lucky you woke her... I am glad she came to your birthday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting in Dublin airport waiting for our flight, this is when I wish we had transporters like they had in Star Trek, pshhtt and you'd be home! :lol: TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


Hope everything goes well for your niece.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Figure I can send this. Officially sitting is what Vicky said.
> I have left. This came on my way to the tram. So a few minutes to see this and post. Gorgeous videos last night having her first solids. First day not sure and none swallowed. Second day swallowed some and looking for it. Vicky determined the swallowing by the colour of the spills. White no carrot. Orange swallowed!


Aaaww, she is growing up so fast, adorable. She has quite a lot of hair, I think more than Serena did at that age.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> .......As for knitting two cows, we must resist milking this for all its worth!.(sorry, couldn't resist) .
> .


Time we moooved on from this!
:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
> See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


Hope they can get this sorted for you soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Jeanette, but good that you got to see your aunt recently.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, my condolences on the loss of your aunt. It's always sad to lose the older generation in the family. Seems like she's had a good long life, nice when people live to be old & still have quality life


She's one who took on life and the world with gusto and made the mot of everything. She lost both her husband and her son (casualty in Iraq war) way too early in their lives. She was driving to and hiking Muir Woods just a couple of years ago! I know she was exasperating for her daughter and family to take care of, but for those of us on the periphery, we thought she was a treasure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was a typing error and just knit two rows but maybe you are right and it means something . I'll have to think about it now . I'll read the pattern again , see if I can get a picture in my mind of what it will look like
> If it all goes wrong I can always frog it .


I'm sure you're correct - I was trying to be silly/serious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry about your aunt- but how nice for her to have been active right up to the time she died like that. Terrible shock for everyone else though.


I agree - if given the choice, that's how I'd like to go. That, or just in my sleep.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's one who took on life and the world with gusto and made the mot of everything. She lost both her husband and her son (casualty in Iraq war) way too early in their lives. She was driving to and hiking Muir Woods just a couple of years ago! I know she was exasperating for her daughter and family to take care of, but for those of us on the periphery, we thought she was a treasure!


Don't we all wish we could live with such enthusiasm and joy? My condolences but glad that you have so many wonderful memories.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
> See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


Is the treatment for that where they bolster the tendon with mesh? I've heard it's very successful and hope that this will ease your pain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry you lost your dear aunt, Rookie, but it sounds as if she left you all many gifts, by the way she lived her life.


She sure did. One of the many gifts are the memories, but also her spirit and kindness. As my mother would say, she could argue the paint off the barn! I loved sitting and listening to her and my uncle talk about religion, faith & the Catholic Church. Aunt Skipper was very devoted to her faith, but not necessarily to the Church nor the religious views it took. I learned a lot about "debate" that my Uncle (the priest) and my Aunt could get so heated during the discussion, but be absolute best buddies when they finally agreed to disagree.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers

For Carly's dad
For Tami' and her family
For Bob 's surgery
For Marianne and Gwen's cousin
For Martina's sister
For Jeannette's aunt's family
For all others who are experiencing problems


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Dublin airport waiting for our flight, this is when I wish we had transporters like they had in Star Trek, pshhtt and you'd be home! :lol: TTYL.


I'm sure you had a wonderful time. The endings of trips are always the anti-climax of a trip. Often over-tired and not looking forward to the unpacking and laundry. But hope you took many photos and have great memories. When it was time to fly back from London, for sure I wanted to be "beamed up" and away. When I saw the photo of our friends travelling to Dublin and saw that it was Business Class, I figured that would really be the way to go next time. DH gets so cramped up in the small spaces they allow in Coach Class.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers
> 
> For Carly's dad
> For Tami' and her family
> ...


I so agree and will be praying for all on my walk this morning. It's suc a glorious day out there, I can't bear to begin yet behind the computer to work since I know it will be for too long. I've gotten way too sedentary (I was already too much so anyway) with this job, and I'm determined to treat myself better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Such a big girl! And starting on solids. Noooo, she was just born! Just like Serena and Arriana. They can't be getting that big!


Its just unbelievable isnt it! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry, Jeanette. Sending my prayers and sympathy.


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i missed that - happy birthday serena - i wonder if she blew out all her candles? hope it was a good day for cathy. children can be such ingrates a times. --- sam


I agree Sam, they can. Yes she tried her best to blow out the candles. And the day went well. Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
> See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


That does sound very painful, I hope the treatment isnt too involved and they can get you painfree...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I take that the appointment with the heart failure clinic is a result of the test you were going to have made recently. Did they find something concerning? Praying that you will be taken good care of.


busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never planted one outside. Wonder if it would do well here.


oneapril said:


> I ruined mine, too, Gwen. It warmed up so I put in the garden...then we had snow last weekend! Sadly...didn't survive. Hopefully it will grow next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great recipes as usual,Sam. Some good hints too. Thanks for the summary ladies.

Sorlenna, love your crazy kerchief - the beads give it that extra ummpfh.

The weather here has been just fantastic. Yesterday it was in the low 70s and today it's supposed to be even warmer. Lots of sunshine. About time. I went to little theatre yesterday and the play was hilarious. Really enjoyed it and am looking forward to their next one. I see that you've been busy chatting and are now up to page 32. Will take me a while to catch up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's gone very much colder here over the past hour. I'm at DDs near Nottingham. Woke really early so was weeding in mild drizzle at 8am, then as soon as I came indoors the sun appeared. DD, her boyfriend and DH are cycling in a Sportif in Cambridgeshire today, so I'm cat sitting for DD. Her two rescue kittens are nearly full grown now, and so cute and affectionate.


Lovely kitties and unusual names. How did she come up with those?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlena -
> Well here we are back in Cork (and in a much nicer hotel than last week - purely because I couldn't get the first one again, but this has turned out to be much better. :thumbup: ) We head for Dublin tomorrow, then home on Monday. Made a mistake today as we thought we'd head for a little place that seemed to be on the coast, and we pictured a small cafe near the beach for lunch....wrong! Turned out to be quite an industrialised place and all that was near the beach was a Naval depot :roll: so we just drove on to Cork and had a nice lunch here.


Sounds like you're having a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to sons tonight , DIL went to see Billy Elliot with mum and sisters so we visited with him . 4 adults who decide to have takeaway and not one can agree on what to order , youngest wanted pizza , oldest wanted Indian and husband wanted Chinese, I wasn't bothered , so I shared pizza with youngest and the other 2 got everything they could think of from Chinese menu . Had to laugh when we came home I said to husband can't remember last time I was out this late 10 .45 PM
> 
> Here is one of the projects I've been knitting


Another cute outfit. Glad that you were able to visit with your sons.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad you had a nice evening with your family. Another cute outfits,
> 
> Ohio Joy, I'm sad to hear Ben is still dumping on poor Susan, I think he needs a swift kick in the a-- & told to grow up & get some help but I'm sure that won't happen.
> 
> ...


Condolences for the loss of your cousin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent 4 hours with two organizers/cleaners working on my craft room. Purged tons and tons and tons of yarn and knitting magazines, etc. Still have more yarn than I'll knit in this lifetime left but it is now manageable. Still have my two huge sewing/cutting tables to unearth the top of various craft "things" but so much headway has been made. And, yes I still overdid it a bit and am very tired and sore but will be rested tomorrow.


Great that you had help organizing. Are we going to see another photo of your craft room?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I finish it I'll post a photo. Still have to finish the top of the tables.We put stuff there that still need some sorting but it is not as overwhelming as it was. I didn't change much in furniture arrangement but at least you can move around it now!



budasha said:


> Great that you had help organizing. Are we going to see another photo of your craft room?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I love eggs benedict but it's so much easier to go out and have someone else make them. :lol: 

It is so sad about the elephants. I saw that clip about the 2 elephants that had been in a circus and separated for 20 years. They were finally brought together and it was heart warming to see that they remembered each other and seemed to hug.

P.S. Glad everyone was there to celebrate Nehemiah's birthday. Time goes by so fast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's supposed to be quite warm here this week so I wanted them uncovered so as not to smother them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a really nice 24 hours with family- almost all the wider family made it including one who flew in from Sydney for it. All there for yesterday evening and then most of us stayed overnight and had a lovely relaxed morning this morning.
> They had a great time working out things for a present. Photos of the house we grew up in, a list of things that happened in 1956, some biscuits and chocolates. A wooden spoon with my football teams colours on it (teasing my team who used to lose frequently when we were kids), some very bright coloured yarn. They included my aunts walking stick- a hint as to how old I am getting. And also a team jacket for the football. This being the real present in the bag full. So now when I go to the football I will get in using my birthday membership wearing my birthday jacket.
> Not that giving me a wooden spoon was appropriate as we have only had 2 since 1964 when we entered the league while Sturt have had 10 in the same time. And we have won 1 more premiership than them as well.
> However when we were kids Sturt had a golden spell so this was always rubbed in but we had an even more golden spell in the first decade this century playing in 12 consecutive grand finals and winning 9 of them.
> But all in fun now (well almost- still hate losing to them like we did last week).


Sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only up to page 10 but I have to go and do some work. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got your appointment scheduled for early May. Hope you get good news re inspection, and good that upstairs can be there for you while you are out. Keeping your niece in my prayers, and you for employment. Looking forward to hearing good news from your niece's surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, double post. Computer shut down mid post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, hope you had a marvelous Birthday.

Busy getting everything done for our trip. Got new carry-on bags to meet up-coming new measurements. Need clothes since I lost weight. Things are hanging on me, but not complaining. Just need to get out and get it done. A fun thing for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard as it sounds taking care of yourself is the most important as you should have many more years of life ahead of you. But how good that you have a good memory of her from so recently.


Thank you. I needed to hear that. Helps the guilt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Gosh that is still quite a bit of water! But I would LOVE to have that grass... its actually thick and green as opposed to weeds and dust here...LOL We still NEED a lot more rain.


Well next time it pays a visit this way , I'll tell it to go your way instead :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think its that good of me, however I will possibly get it printed though.


That's a great photo of you! What a wonderful memory of the 2 of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
> See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


Ouch. I am sorry you didn't get better news. Hope they can come up with treatments that work well for both, in a short amount of time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


Hope everything goes alright for you and your niece Heather


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Dublin airport waiting for our flight, this is when I wish we had transporters like they had in Star Trek, pshhtt and you'd be home! :lol: TTYL.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers
> 
> For Carly's dad
> For Tami' and her family
> ...


Amen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its just unbelievable isnt it! :shock:


I know! And I haven't seen Arriana in over a week! She will be saying and doing even more by the time I see her Thursday, unless I see her before, but probably won't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree Sam, they can. Yes she tried her best to blow out the candles. And the day went well. Thanks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is the treatment for that where they bolster the tendon with mesh? I've heard it's very successful and hope that this will ease your pain.


No idea yet-don't see my GP till next but figured i had managed this long with it so need to try and get seen quicker. But no tear which is good I assume but I was told today it is slow whatever is done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, hope you had a marvelous Birthday.
> 
> Busy getting everything done for our trip. Got new carry-on bags to meet up-coming new measurements. Need clothes since I lost weight. Things are hanging on me, but not complaining. Just need to get out and get it done. A fun thing for sure.


Great on the weight loss! And busy is good, right? Just don't wear yourself out before you leave. When do you go? And please give Kate a hug for me! We would love photos, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I posted this late last night, so will post it again this morning.

KAP REGISTRATION IS OPEN! Send me a PM if interested.

Off to get some breakfast and a shower, then to see mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking of all of you. Hope all of you facing illnesses, surgeries, tests, and other burdens have prayers answered. 

I did too many exercises and that is funny as I did hardly any of all. Now way I would get sore, right...NOT...I could hardly move by last night and didn't do anything but gentle exercise. Shows how much I need it but guess 5 minutes of gentle is better than 10. LOL Today is a little better but last 2 days were touchy. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, may your visit with your mother be precious time. It is the most important journey of our lives that she is taking other than when we are being born. Your love and blessings will help her along her journey. I know how hard it is for us left behind. Love & Hugs sent across the miles for you.

Jeanette, sorry about the shock of your relative's death.

Busyworkerbee, hope all goes well with niece and with your heart issues.

Breakfast and lunch today are blended sunflower sprouts, micrograms, green powder drink, 1/2 juice of lemon with skin and seeds, 1 shiitake mushroom, and probiotics. Getting built up for preventing jet lag.

Found out that oregano oil that I use in my cold formula is preventative for the Noro virus that has hit DH's school. He had some students that got this so has been taking oregano oil with the Super Echinacea and olive leaf extract and so far so good. 

Hugs for all, especially those I have missed by being behind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


Thank you, Hopefully I'll have a positive update sometime soon. 
I'm so sorry on the loss of your Aunt, she sounds like a remarkable woman.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what year were those taken bonnie? did it look like that when you lived there. --- sam


Under the pictures it says 1926 & 1960


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! Will definitely be praying for him and the girls & their mom.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Hopefully I'll have a positive update sometime soon.
> I'm so sorry on the loss of your Aunt, she sounds like a remarkable woman.


Oh no, must search for what is wrong. Be right back after I find it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had a wheel fall off a car once- we had just slowed down from 110 kms to turn! An effort by DH to kill us all off I think. He hadn't tightened the screws enough!


That's what happened to Marla and I several years ago, Dad didn't tighten down the lug nuts properly. :?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Rookie, my condolences on the death of your aunt, it sounds like she was a lovely lady.
> Julie, when they sort out the water bill ask for a discount for all the stress and worry they put you through with this mess. They can only say no, after all, and you may just get something.
> Busyworkerbee , best wishes for the appointment and inspection.
> As for knitting two cows, we must resist milking this for all its worth!.(sorry, couldn't resist) .
> Off to get dressed and ready for knitting group.


Great idea to ask for a discount for the stress. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Go for it Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow you temperatures sure do improve quickly once they start! It wasnt long ago at all that you were saying the temps were around 5C !!
> 
> So at the moment our temperatures are around the same as yours! LOL


Here in spring you can wear shorts & a tank top in the morning & need your winter coat by afternoon :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was having problems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


So sorry to hear this. Strokes are so awful but depending on the severity there can be recovery. Hope this is the case here. Problems breathing is terrible. Hope that stops. He is needed for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, glad your DH was in the field when the tire came off. Phew. I'm sure dangerous even in the field.

Darowil, glad you and yours survived your tire coming off. Sounds like a miracle to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Time we moooved on from this!
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u, hoping all goes well, but what a time you have had. Awful, the bad things that happened. Easy for the doctor to say forget them, but stress wise, know that is best, but shows up flaws in their care. Glad to hear DH is helping out some. May the times to come be better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to pay for a year's worth, but I've got the money sitting- I need of course to know what the ongoing amount is!!!!!


Hopefully the outcome you were looking for. A lot of unnecessary stress and not your fault at all. Hope when this is all said and done it will be a big load off your shoulders.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you had a wonderful time. The endings of trips are always the anti-climax of a trip. Often over-tired and not looking forward to the unpacking and laundry. But hope you took many photos and have great memories. When it was time to fly back from London, for sure I wanted to be "beamed up" and away. When I saw the photo of our friends travelling to Dublin and saw that it was Business Class, I figured that would really be the way to go next time. DH gets so cramped up in the small spaces they allow in Coach Class.


They sure cram people into planes these days, being short it doesn't bother me too much except when the one in front of me decided to recline the seat :roll: Last time I felt like the guy was in my lap but this time it seems like they have made the seat only recline 1/2 as far as it used to, thank goodness. 
Last time I wanted to tell the guy I had paid for my space & he should stay in his :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if they don't listen, wack them with the spoon. :XD:


If Margaret uses that wooden spoon often enough, the whole tradition of giving it could quickly cease to be very funny.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, hope all goes well with your nieces surgery & your appointment.

Daralene, don't overdo it with getting ready for the trip, don't want to be sore when you go. Hope Bill manages to stay well

Margaret, I'm glad you got some answers with your feet but not necessarily what you wanted to hear. Hope they can find some good treatment options for you. Seems like hospital workers always end up with knee or foot issues, too many long shifts on cement floors. In our old hospital the lab had cushion floor, amazing how much difference even that little bit of cushion made' in the new hospital we had tile on cement

Tami, it's sad to watch your mom fade away but when they can't get better sometimes it's a blessing when it's over. 
Another beautiful day here today, I'm going to Meadow Lake this afternoon with Delberts cousins wife to the quilt shop. I want to find a backing for 2 that I've done this winter, looked in Fabricland but they wanted an arm & a leg


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm kind of dragging my butt this morning after all the yard work yesterday, I need to remember I'm not 25 anymore & after not much physical work all winter shouldn't try to lift the world & put a prop under it in one day(one of my moms sayings)

Well time to get moving & get some laundry done
Talk later.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in and sending hugs. With everything you have going on, be sure to lean on all of us to help out where-ever we can. FYI - once the registration forms are returned and we have a count, I'll be sending out the food sign-up forms. Thanks to everyone who always share so generously.


Anything I can do to help either of you?

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Carly just told me that her step-dad had a stroke on Friday, please pray for them. She said he's doing a little better but was havingproblems breathing earlier today.
> Carly's only 14 and her little sister is only 6, they need their daddy.


Sorry to hear this, they certainly do need their daddy. Sending lots of healing thoughts and good wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


Cue for a song?? Three wheels on my wagon................!! Glad he wasn't on the road.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


Sorry for your loss Rookie. She sounds like a remarkable lady, and active till the last. That's the way I want to go.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the second consecutive day of sunshine and 70s. We went to our walking path today the first time. DH is having a very slow recovery from his carotid artery surgery over two months ago. I'm hoping we will be able to build up his stamina.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Cue for a song?? Three wheels on my wagon................!! Glad he wasn't on the road.


Thank you for that I'm now singing along :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great idea to ask for a discount for the stress. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Go for it Julie


I agree, just waiting now for the outcome of the May 2nd meeting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hopefully the outcome you were looking for. A lot of unnecessary stress and not your fault at all. Hope when this is all said and done it will be a big load off your shoulders.  :thumbup:


Thanks Daralene! I hope so too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Cue for a song?? Three wheels on my wagon................!! Glad he wasn't on the road.


Okay, so what is the rest of the song? I've never heard of it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this it? There is a small square you can click on to hear singing.

http://lyrics.wikia.com/wiki/The_New_Christy_Minstrels:Three_Wheels_On_My_Wagon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> This is the second consecutive day of sunshine and 70s. We went to our walking path today the first time. DH is having a very slow recovery from his carotid artery surgery over two months ago. I'm hoping we will be able to build up his stamina.


How wonderful that he was able to get out and congratulations to him for his new first. A real gift for both of you. Here's to renewed stamina. I'm sure you need that wish too. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, hope your visit to Ireland was all you had wished for and more. I am reading a little about Gaelic. So interesting. Is Gaelic spoken at all in the village where you live? Obviously English is spoken LOL, so hope it isn't a silly question. I know that some areas are interested in reviving it or at least keeping it alive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 18 April '16

Today is Coloumnist Day. We owe much to the columnist, though we often do not think of them, Columnists day is dedicated to these wonderful individuals and what they bring to our lives. A columnist is an individual who produces written works that will be published in a series, generally offering commentary and opinions on current events or topics such as love, relationships, and careers. Columnists tend to have a following of people who actively look forward to reading their piece every day, and one of the most famous columnists ever is Dear Abby, though theres a secret to be revealed about that one before this piece is over.

While traditionally columnists were writers and their works were delivered through a written medium, with the popularity of radio and television in the 30s and 40s, some of them took their written columns on the air. They would respond to everything from housekeeping advice to the best places to go fishing, or just how to handle difficult children. It was a growing field and all sorts of new things were being tried, with Hollywood Gossip being one of the most popular bits of content by far. In some ways not a lot has changed.

Gossip Columnists
Gossip columnists have been around as long as there have been people to talk about, and a place to write it down. In the 30s and 40s there was no greater feared journalist than Walter Winchell. He was an expert at leveraging his political and social connections, as well as those in the entertainment industries, to collect information on people of interest to the general public. He would sometimes reveal the secrets he dug up through his efforts, or leverage that information further to obtain even deeper secrets by trading or blackmailing his way to better fodder.

Such was the influence of gossip columnists that movie studios would try to get them to report favorably on them and their works, recognizing that the power of these columnists to influence the minds of their fans could be used as an incredibly effective merchandising tool. The techniques used back then are still in effect today, and if you watch the big blockbusters that are coming into theaters, and cross-check the gossip coming out with the stars in those films, youll often notice they coincide. It has often been said that theres no such thing as bad publicity, and the romantic scandals reported on by Hollywood Gossip Columnists prove it in the box office numbers.

Advice Columnists
Earlier we discussed advice columnists, and no matter where you are in the world one of the first to come to mind is Dear Abby. Referenced in movies, magazines, even music, Dear Abby was and remains an incredibly influential and recognizable name among advice columnists. In Britain advice columnists are commonly called Agony Aunts (Or Uncles), calling for the idea of an older woman who has a lifetime of advice to draw on to give comfort, and a maternal wisdom she can share.

These kinds of columns are often sought as a venue to offer ideas and concepts on ones interests. There is really no restriction on who can become an advice columnist, as the only real requirement is an opinion, and the willingness to share it with those who contact you. Columnists like Dear Abby were so popular that they achieved Hollywood Walk of Fame status, and have existed beyond their original writer. There it is, the secret you were promised. The original Dear Abby, Pauline Phillips, has passed her pen on to her daughter Jeanne Phillips. While the well known face of Dear Abby remains on the columns, a new generation has picked up the Pseudonym and carries it forth.

Columnist day is best celebrated by picking up a newspaper or magazine, and recognizing the place that columnists of all sorts take in our lives. You can write in for a piece of advice to an Agony Aunt or Dear Abby, or there are internet venues where emails can be sent in looking for solid advice from experienced people. If youre already a fan of a columnist, its never a bad idea to send a thank you note or even a bouquet of flowers thanking them for all they do!

Today is Pet Owners Independence Day. Fed up of going out to work every day to earn a crust, while your dog, cat, rabbit or budgie lounges around the house? Well, Pet Owners Independence Day aims to change all that. The idea of this wacky holiday is that we owners get a turn at lying on the carpet, while our fluffy friends try out their talents in the workplace.

Admittedly, there could be just a few drawbacks to this holiday For one thing, will the average cat or dog be up to taking a letter, let alone a phone call? For another, just how good is a typical owner likely to prove at catching mice, gnawing bones or keeping a scratching post in trim? All that remains to be seen  but its a great idea, anyway, and should add a touch of animal magic to the day!

Today is Amateur Radio Day. Amateur Radio Day celebrates the beginings of the IARU  the International Amateur Radio Union  back in 1925. They are best recognised for their contribution to disaster relief workers in areas where communications are little to non-existent.

Which game show popularized the line "Is that your final answer"?

Jeopardy!
Wheel of Fortune
Deal or No Deal
Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?

Taliban commander Mohammad Ashan was captured after giving himself up and demanding the $100 reward for his arrest.

April 18
1983 - Miguel Cabrera
1979 - Kourtney Kardashian
1963 - Conan O'Brien

April 18, 1906
A major earthquake struck San Francisco and set off raging fires. More than 3,000 people died.

Answer: Who Wants to Be a Millionaire is a television game show featuring s a quiz competition in which contestants attempt to win a top prize of $1,000,000 by answering a series of multiple-choice questions. The most well-known catchphrase of the show is the host's question "Is that your final answer?", asked whenever a contestant's answer needs to be verified. In the United States, the phrase was popularised by Regis Philbin during his tenure as the host, to the extent that TV Land listed it in its special 100 Greatest TV Quotes and Catchphrases, which aired in 2006.

5 Trivia Questions about the Midnight Ride of Paul Revere
April 18, 2016

Late on the night of April 18, 1775, Boston silversmith Paul Revere set out on horseback to warn patriots in nearby Concord that British troops were advancing on the town to confiscate the patriots' arsenal located there. To mark the anniversary of this landmark event in American history, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about Revere's ride and the role it played in the American Revolution.

Was Revere the Only One Sounding the Alarm?

This equestrian statue commemorating Revere's famous ride stands in the plaza in front of Boston's Old North Church. Immortalized in the Henry Wadsworth Longfellow poem chronicling his daring nighttime ride to warn of the British advance, Paul Revere usually gets full credit for sounding the alarm that fateful night. However, he was not alone but was in fact part of a three-man operation set in motion by physician Joseph Warren, one of the few patriot leaders still living in Boston. Dr. Warren summoned Revere to his home on the night of April 18, 1775, and informed him of the impending British move. He asked that Revere ride to Lexington and Concord to warn other patriots that the British were on the move. He also told Revere that he had earlier dispatched William Dawes on an overland ride with the same mission. Near Lexington, Revere and Dawes were joined by a third messenger, Samuel Prescott.

Who Put the Lanterns in the Old North Church's Bell Tower?

Renowned American sculptor Daniel Chester French created this monument to commemorate the bravery of the Concord Minutemen who protected their town from a British attack. After accepting his assignment from Dr. Warren, Revere returned to his Boston neighborhood and asked a friend to put two lanterns in the bell tower of Christ Church (now known as the Old North Church) to indicate the British troops were taking the shorter water route toward Lexington and Concord. Revere asked another two friends to row him across the Charles River to the north shore where he borrowed a horse in Charlestown and continued on his way toward Lexington and Concord. Revere took great care never to identify the friends who helped him that night for fear that they would face reprisals from the British.

Who Was Revere to Alert in Lexington?

High on the list of assignments that Dr. Warren gave to Revere and Dawes was the task of alerting patriots Samuel Adams and John Hancock that the advancing British troops planned to arrest them on their march northward. Shortly after midnight on April 19, 1775, Revere arrived at the Lexington house where the two patriots were lodging. About 30 minutes later, Dawes also arrived at the house in Lexington. After warning Adams and Hancock of the British advance, Revere and Dawes rested briefly before continuing on their way to Concord to ensure that the stockpile of weapons and ammunition had been successfully hidden away. As they rode north from Lexington, they were joined by Prescott.

Did Revere Ever Reach Concord?

Dawes, Prescott, and Revere ran into a British patrol, which arrested Revere. However, Dawes and Prescott escaped, riding off in different directions. Prescott knew the area well and soon navigated his way through the woods and on to Concord, warning the patriots of the British advance. Uncertain what to do next, Dawes paused to consider his options. Not long thereafter he heard the church bells of Concord ringing, which assured him that Prescott had reached Concord and alerted the locals. Meanwhile, Revere was questioned by the British for an hour or so and then released. He then returned to Lexington.

What Were the 'Shots Heard Round the World'?

Warned in advance of the advancing British troops, patriotic militiamen were ready and waiting near Lexington Green when the British marched into sight. This initial skirmish -- the so-called Shots Heard Round the World -- was the first of several that day known collectively as the Battles of Lexington and Concord. These battles marked the outbreak of open armed conflict between British troops and colonial militiamen. While historians credit the British with a win at Lexington, the colonists managed to successfully defend Concord from the British troops, which then began a strategic retreat back to Boston.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Okay, so what is the rest of the song? I've never heard of it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's a silly song written by Burt Bacharach about a pioneer family being chased by Cherokees and losing a wheel off the wagon in each verse but still singing the happy song


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Okay, so what is the rest of the song? I've never heard of it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Three wheels on my wagon but I'm still rolling along
The Cherokees are chasing me,
Arrow fly, right on by
But I'm singing a happy song...........


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is this it? There is a small square you can click on to hear singing.
> 
> http://lyrics.wikia.com/wiki/The_New_Christy_Minstrels:Three_Wheels_On_My_Wagon


That's it. You've beaten me to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so, too. I can only manage about 1/2 an hour at a time. Just too much stress, and I can't handle any longer. If I get too stressed I can't control the shaking in my right hand/arm. She did tell me I was her daughter and she loved me last time I saw her, so if she passed now, it would be a good memory to have. I need to spend as much time with her as I can, but I also have to take care of me. Thanks for the hugs.


Yes, you have to take care of yourself first, and you have wonderful memories to carry you on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, healing energy for Carly's stepdad.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, alive and well as can be.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it, but now have appointment for heart failure clinic early May.
> 
> ...


You are busy, hoping that the appointment, inspection, and DN's surgery all go fantastically.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sad news Kaye , hope he gets well soon with out any lasting damage


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard as it sounds taking care of yourself is the most important as you should have many more years of life ahead of you. But how good that you have a good memory of her from so recently.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well found out why I have had two different pains with my left achilles. I have two different problems with my left one- which I was told complicates treatment as they both need different treatments!
> See the doctor next week to see what we will do about it- but if I have a choice as to which to deal with first it will be one where the tendon joins the bone as this is the most painful- and is getting worse quicker than the other one.


Oh wow, that would make things painful, I hope it won't take surgery to fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, I hope he will have a complete recovery.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Dublin airport waiting for our flight, this is when I wish we had transporters like they had in Star Trek, pshhtt and you'd be home! :lol: TTYL.


As much as I like the idea of a transporter, I'd probably end up half me and half fly or something. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never planted one outside. Wonder if it would do well here.


David had several planted outside in San Antonio and they did great, came back year after year, but I don't know how the winters are there compared to how they are where you are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this. Strokes are so awful but depending on the severity there can be recovery. Hope this is the case here. Problems breathing is terrible. Hope that stops. He is needed for sure.


I'm hoping that it's not very severe, but I haven't talked to Roseanne yet, other than a text message saying that they were okay. So hopefully that means that Fermine is doing okay also. 
Scary though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If Margaret uses that wooden spoon often enough, the whole tradition of giving it could quickly cease to be very funny.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You do have a point there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, may your visit with your mother be precious time. It is the most important journey of our lives that she is taking other than when we are being born. Your love and blessings will help her along her journey. I know how hard it is for us left behind. Love & Hugs sent across the miles for you.
> 
> Jeanette, sorry about the shock of your relative's death.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Daralene. Mom was quiet today, and very tired, but did eat more than she has been.

Praying that your DH doesn't get the Noro virus, or bring it home to you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Anything I can do to help either of you?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will be sure to let you know if there is! Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is the second consecutive day of sunshine and 70s. We went to our walking path today the first time. DH is having a very slow recovery from his carotid artery surgery over two months ago. I'm hoping we will be able to build up his stamina.


Hoping your DH gets built back up soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is the second consecutive day of sunshine and 70s. We went to our walking path today the first time. DH is having a very slow recovery from his carotid artery surgery over two months ago. I'm hoping we will be able to build up his stamina.


That is quite a long recovery, hopefully walking and building up the stamina will help the recovery along at a better pace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy moly, I have gotten caught up!! May miracles never cease. 
Well, off to knit, have a good afternoon, see you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Where did Tony Soprano and his family live on "The Sopranos"?

New York
Chicago
New Jersey
Boston


Answer: Tony Soprano was a fictional character and the protagonist in the HBO television drama series The Sopranos, portrayed by James Gandolfini. The Sopranos live at 633 Stag Trail Road, North Caldwell, New Jersey. The house used in exterior shots is actually located at 14 Aspen Drive in North Caldwell. The character is loosely based on real-life New Jersey mobster Vincent "Vinny Ocean" Palermo, a former capo and de facto street boss of the DeCavalcante crime family of New Jersey. HBO considered other titles for the show such as "Made in New Jersey".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Where did Ray Kroc open his first McDonald's, in 1955?
Cincinnati, Ohio

Davenport, Iowa
Jacksonville, Florida
Des Plaines, Illinois


Answer: Ray Kroc became the first franchisee appointed by Mac and Dick McDonald. Ray Kroc opened his first restaurant in Des Plaines, Illinois (near Chicago), in 1955 and the McDonald's Corporation was created. Kroc chose Des Plaines because he hoped to lure recreational travelers driving between Chicago and the lakes of northern Illinois and southern Wisconsin. The company usually refers to this as The Original McDonald's, although it is not the first McDonald's restaurant but the ninth; the first was opened by Dick and Mac McDonald in San Bernardino, California However, the Des Plaines restaurant marked the beginning of future CEO Kroc's involvement with the firm. The Des Plaines restaurant was demolished in 1984, but McDonald's realized they had a history to preserve, so they built a replica of the original and turned it into the McDonald's Museum.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonnie,Wonderful quilt,Great job


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, hope your visit to Ireland was all you had wished for and more. I am reading a little about Gaelic. So interesting. Is Gaelic spoken at all in the village where you live? Obviously English is spoken LOL, so hope it isn't a silly question. I know that some areas are interested in reviving it or at least keeping it alive.


No, only 1% of people in Scotland are native speakers of Gaelic, it's mainly confined to the Outer Hebrides. Personally I don't know anyone who speaks it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Strawberry4u,
> Thank you for. My DH David and son Tim was so sweet. Tim shocked me by telling me he wasn't ready to lose me yet and that I was the strongest woman he has ever known. Wow! It was a touch and go for a while but all turned out. I do admit the pain is better to a degree and I figure every little bit is good. My sister and her partner Mary came out to visit me for my birthday. They stayed at one of the Casinos and I stayed with them. It was fun. David picked us up for breakfast then we just came back to the house to chat. One day we took them out for shooting practice. My sister had a great time. Her and David were giddy. I and Mary have a different attitude it's a necessary evil with the way things are now a days with all the evil and to protect ourselves and family. We went gambling one evening. Sister didn't mind wheeling me around.
> 
> How are you? your family? What projects are you working on? Pray all is going well. Have a great day.
> Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Julie, How are you? What has been going on in your life? You have been in my thoughts so much. Hope all is going well for you.

Take care,Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Julie, How are you? What has been going on in your life? You have been in my thoughts so much. Hope all is going well for you.
> 
> Take care,Sharon


Bit of a bumpy road, Sharon! But nothing too serious. Ringo (corgi) and I are settling in well to the house we moved into last year. I have not heard from Fale now for more than a year, and suspect they may not even bother to tell me if/when he dies. I don't know which suburb of Sydney they are in, anymore. 
The family here is doing ok, DGD is now 13, DGS is 6 and a quarter. My brother Alastair perseveres despite quite serious medical issues- keeps himself positive most of the time.
I go for a hip and knee x-ray next week- I hope to find out just how they are progressing or regressing. 
I am really glad you are able to join us again!
Take Care!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I had a sad week. One of our close friends lost her life to pancreatic cancer less than a month after diagnosis. She started having strokes and had no stroke risk so the medical staff kept looking and found the advanced cancer. She and her husband were ministers for our church and were well known and loved. This has hit me very hard. I mourn for her grandchildren who will not have the privilege of growing up with their Grammy. Of course I mourn for the rest of the family too. I know most of them and have for over 20 years. My heart is very sad but I have great faith in the Second Coming of Christ Jesus and eternal life. Gayle was only 60. Thanks for letting me share my tears.


So very sorry to read about the passing of your dear friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, hope your visit to Ireland was all you had wished for and more. I am reading a little about Gaelic. So interesting. Is Gaelic spoken at all in the village where you live? Obviously English is spoken LOL, so hope it isn't a silly question. I know that some areas are interested in reviving it or at least keeping it alive.


My grandmother spoke Gaelic & I have heard there are places in the maritimes where it's still spoken too.my cousin told me some areas he visited while in Scotand had Gaelic road signs

Edit:I see Kate says it's a dying language


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Where did Ray Kroc open his first McDonald's, in 1955?
> Cincinnati, Ohio
> 
> Davenport, Iowa
> ...


My brother lived in Des Plaines when I moved out here and he and his family let me stay there until I got a job, car, etc. I had my very first McDonald's cheeseburger at the Original McDonald's...it's still there as a visual museum with the uniforms, malt/shake machines, etc. I was on a date when he stopped at McDonald's and was shocked that I'd never heard of them nor had a burger there....boy that seems like a very long time ago (1970).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a silly song written by Burt Bacharach about a pioneer family being chased by Cherokees and losing a wheel off the wagon in each verse but still singing the happy song


I also haven't heard that song before


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And another one, also from mjs.
> 
> http://iheartdogs.com/think-vets-dont-have-a-sense-of-humor-check-out-these-13-signs/?utm_content=buffer9a715&utm_medium=FBDLC&utm_source=ild&utm_campaign=Animals


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've read this before Julie and I still find it funny :thumbup:


Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My poor back garden is one big waterlogged mess . The lovely grass looks like an over grown field and my flower beds are non existent , on the up side I think goats would love my grass , pigs would love the mud and frogs would love the pools of water .


Forsythia is looking good though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, since your poor posies are waterlogged, I am sending you some of mine! Hugs!


Pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Which city is famous for a mountaintop statue of Christ the Redeemer?

Caracas, Venezuela
Santiago, Chile
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Lima	, Peru


Answer: Christ the Redeemer is an Art Deco statue of Jesus Christ in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, created by Polish-French sculptor Paul Landowski and built by the Brazilian engineer Heitor da Silva Costa, in collaboration with the French engineer Albert Caquot. The statue is 98 feet tall, not including its 26 foot pedestal. The statue is located at the peak of the 2,300 foot Corcovado mountain in the Tijuca Forest National Park overlooking the city of Rio. A symbol of Christianity across the world, the statue has also become a cultural icon of both Rio de Janeiro and Brazil, and is listed as one of the New Seven Wonders of the World. It is made of reinforced concrete and soapstone, and was constructed between 1922 and 1931.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, right :lol: :lol:


What a beautiful quilt!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree who do the useless tests at all.
When I had my shoulder trouble I first had an U/S then had to wait for an MRI then surgery. U/s said no tear,MRI said small tear, when surgery was done complete tear. Why do what shows nothing!
I'm Glad they are getting Brantley in quickly, I hope it's nothing too serious.

I hope your DB recovers quickly.



Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If I remember correctly, this Prescott was one of George H. W. Bush's ancestors.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


I am glad to hear your DB's surgery went well. Stupid insurance. When I had mine in December I tried the treadmill because I wanted to do it without doing the nuclear stress test. Couldn't do it, and they stopped me and did the nuclear instead. I did have to do it in 2 parts tho. Too bad insurance wouldn't let them do it today. Prayers that everything is ok. No suggestions as to what to do about NC.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree who do the useless tests at all.
> When I had my shoulder trouble I first had an U/S then had to wait for an MRI then surgery. U/s said no tear,MRI said small tear, when surgery was done complete tear. Why do what shows nothing!
> I'm Glad they are getting Brantley in quickly, I hope it's nothing too serious.
> 
> I hope your DB recovers quickly.


They can get more money out of us.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Okay, so what is the rest of the song? I've never heard of it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm old enough to remember the New Christy Minstrels in live performances but have no recollection of every hearing it even mentioned much less performed.

Digging for info I saw a mention of it's having been written by Dick Van **** and a post cites Burt Bacharach as creator. Hmmmm?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandmother spoke Gaelic & I have heard there are places in the maritimes where it's still spoken too.my cousin told me some areas he visited while in Scotand had Gaelic road signs
> 
> Edit:I see Kate says it's a dying language


There is a small but determined number of people trying to learn the language, so it does not die out- and yes many road signs are in both languages.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Time we moooved on from this!
> :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My mom always planted hers out for the summer, then lifted it and stored it in peat moss in a screened in porch, so it would get really cold but not frozen. She would plant it again in December, indoors.


Gweniepooh said:


> I've never planted one outside. Wonder if it would do well here.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Julie, I do pray you hip and knee is progressing. Did you have surgery on them?.

I was afraid Fale's family where still keeping you away and in the dark about him. This truly makes me so sad for you. I'm happy you have family and you sweet puppy to give you love and comfort. My prayers are always with you. Take care dear friend


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam you upped your game I see with the trivia questions. I see you are taxing my poor brain...LOL
This is great I'm learning somethings now I hope I can retain it will be even better...LOL Thank You so much Sam

Have a great evening


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had a lovely weekend. Home, unpacked, wash in washer, Maya laying beside me getting petted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen glad your DB is out of surgery. Sorry DH has to take nuclear stress test.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Julie, I do pray you hip and knee is progressing. Did you have surgery on them?.
> 
> I was afraid Fale's family where still keeping you away and in the dark about him. This truly makes me so sad for you. I'm happy you have family and you sweet puppy to give you love and comfort. My prayers are always with you. Take care dear friend


Not surgery as yet- two complications the Coumadin and my weight, may mean they decide against it. I would like to know how it looks though. Surgery would pose problems- for Ringo and aftercare. I have 8 steps at the front and back of the house, which are another issue! Maybe there will be some positive outcome with regards pain relief.

I am learning to handle the family's rejection of me- it is not fair when we had been together since the end of 1992. But you have to learn to carry on despite of their attitude. I know in my heart that he wanted to be with me back in 2013, but they denied him. Also if I am honest it would be just about impossible looking after him, since I was forced to move- he obviously has no memory of this new house. Bit of a catch 22.
I am grateful for your concern, Sharon, I had been worried that we had no way of contacting you. I was so glad to hear you had contacted Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad the surgery went well, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one too good not to post- another funny from mjs.
> 
> Jennifer's wedding day was fast approaching. Nothing could dampen her excitement - not even her parent's nasty divorce.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love this! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that was quite the birthday party. Wow. I imagine everyone really enjoyed themselves and won't forget this party for a long time, if ever. My but your DGD looks so tall in this photo. Thinking she is at that age where they shoot up unbelievably in a period of about 2 years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, glad the surgery is over and now your DB can start to heal. Not nice though that DH is having problems.
Give Marianne a gentle hug from me WHEN you see her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u, sounds like you not only had a hard time with the surgery but almost died from it. So glad to hear from you. Did you see that PTOFValerie contacted us also. She has also had such a difficult time. Let's hope the future brings better things for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that was quite the birthday party. Wow. I imagine everyone really enjoyed themselves and won't forget this party for a long time, if ever. My but your DGD looks so tall in this photo. Thinking she is at that age where they shoot up unbelievably in a period of about 2 years.


Actually not at all sure who is who! In this photo she is in the stripey sleeved top, with the curly coated dog, towards the middle. She looks taller than she is because she is skinny.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lovely kitties and unusual names. How did she come up with those?


She said she wanted characterful strong names, was going to call the male Hannibal but I said it made me think Hannibal Lector and suggested various alternatives. Once she had decided on Bathazar, I suggested Boudacia after the early British leader who fought Romans, (supposed to ride a war chariot with blades on the axles) as I was reading MC Scott's novels about her - and suggested the more accurate version of her name - Boudica.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They can get more money out of us.


That's not the excuse here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I just sat down after supper when my friend called, would I like to come learn to make cheese, so off I went. We made 2 kinds of soft cheese, one with parsley & garlic-my favorite &the other with chives. It's like Boursin cheese if you're familiar with that. It was the daughter of the lady whose funeral I attended on Sat that showed us. She also made a batch of fudge. It was a really nice evening of visiting & cooking. I think I will make the cheese again, it was pretty easy. Delbert of course doesn't like it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's too bad the family won't at least give you news about how Fale is doing. Seems a bit unreasonable.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not surgery as yet- two complications the Coumadin and my weight, may mean they decide against it. I would like to know how it looks though. Surgery would pose problems- for Ringo and aftercare. I have 8 steps at the front and back of the house, which are another issue! Maybe there will be some positive outcome with regards pain relief.
> 
> I am learning to handle the family's rejection of me- it is not fair when we had been together since the end of 1992. But you have to learn to carry on despite of their attitude. I know in my heart that he wanted to be with me back in 2013, but they denied him. Also if I am honest it would be just about impossible looking after him, since I was forced to move- he obviously has no memory of this new house. Bit of a catch 22.
> I am grateful for your concern, Sharon, I had been worried that we had no way of contacting you. I was so glad to hear you had contacted Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


 Glad to hear that your brothers surgery went well , but now it's a worry for your husband , I will be hoping he gets good results . I can not understand the way companies are so willing to take the money you pay for insurance then are not willing to pay for the treatments you need , and that's my small soapbox rant


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just sat down after supper when my friend called, would I like to come learn to make cheese, so off I went. We made 2 kinds of soft cheese, one with parsley & garlic-my favorite &the other with chives. It's like Boursin cheese if you're familiar with that. It was the daughter of the lady whose funeral I attended on Sat that showed us. She also made a batch of fudge. It was a really nice evening of visiting & cooking. I think I will make the cheese again, it was pretty easy. Delbert of course doesn't like it


Can I have his share then Bonnie . I love cheese with garlic and chives in and Boursin cheese . Yours sounds delicious 😋


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just sat down after supper when my friend called, would I like to come learn to make cheese, so off I went. We made 2 kinds of soft cheese, one with parsley & garlic-my favorite &the other with chives. It's like Boursin cheese if you're familiar with that. It was the daughter of the lady whose funeral I attended on Sat that showed us. She also made a batch of fudge. It was a really nice evening of visiting & cooking. I think I will make the cheese again, it was pretty easy. Delbert of course doesn't like it


Hi Bonnie,
Would love to have the recipe for making the soft cheese, it sounds simply delicious. Could you possibly share it with us? Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's too bad the family won't at least give you news about how Fale is doing. Seems a bit unreasonable.


I think it's a lot unreasonable


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's a lot unreasonable


I agree, it's crazy and that's Political Correctness for you!
Our laws are ridiculous at times, can understand your shaking your head in bewilderment lol! Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's too bad the family won't at least give you news about how Fale is doing. Seems a bit unreasonable.


It feels very unreasonable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a lovely weekend. Home, unpacked, wash in washer, Maya laying beside me getting petted.


Glad you had a lovely weekend Joy . I like going away but I'm always glad to be back home . Well apart from the washing part :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


And with all this going on do you have the lovely smile that is in your avatar? I would say warn your cousin-maybe she could find someone else to help out if she has warning but if Brantley is OK you could still go if needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandmother spoke Gaelic & I have heard there are places in the maritimes where it's still spoken too.my cousin told me some areas he visited while in Scotand had Gaelic road signs
> 
> Edit:I see Kate says it's a dying language


Some parts of Ireland have Gaelic road signs- much more common to speak Irish in Ireland. And Welsh is having a big revival as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here in spring you can wear shorts & a tank top in the morning & need your winter coat by afternoon :roll:


Oh, well that sounds just like here! :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's a lot unreasonable


Exactly. Julie it makes me sad and angry to hear of this. Big hugs. And I think we all need a {{{{{{{{group HUG}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


Oh boy what a time you are having! I am glad to hear that your DB's surgery is over and went well. Good luck to DH with the nuclear stress test. Big hugs and well wishes to Marianne this week also. 
Well you cant be everywhere at once, so I hope you manage to sort it all out without wearing yourself down....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree who do the useless tests at all.
> When I had my shoulder trouble I first had an U/S then had to wait for an MRI then surgery. U/s said no tear,MRI said small tear, when surgery was done complete tear. Why do what shows nothing!
> I'm Glad they are getting Brantley in quickly, I hope it's nothing too serious.
> 
> I hope your DB recovers quickly.


I agree also.... when I first was in pain and getting sick (before diagnosis) they sent me for an xray... nothing, wait days for U/S days later nothing on results, week later Scan.... showed nothing. Finally booked in for Colonoscopy.... massive tumor... bowel cancer. THEN I was sent to surgeon immediately and straight from his office to hospital bed and surgery following morning..... FAR OUT... I should have been sent to specialist much much sooner... by then I was so ill the surgery couldnt wait and I wasnt able to have the preparation tests and procedures that normally happen before big bowel surgery.... rant over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually not at all sure who is who! In this photo she is in the stripey sleeved top, with the curly coated dog, towards the middle. She looks taller than she is because she is skinny.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Exactly. Julie it makes me sad and angry to hear of this. Big hugs. And I think we all need a {{{{{{{{group HUG}}}}}}}}}


Me too... and I am in on the hug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In on the hug this morning. Beautiful day yesterday and the temperature got up past 80 F degrees. Seems early for that, but without the normal humidity, it was quite pleasant. Still haven't figured out our strange weather. Sure am praying for those poor people in the Houston, TX area. Their weather has been even stranger than ours this past year and has been so wet. Hope all are safe from the flood waters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Exactly. Julie it makes me sad and angry to hear of this. Big hugs. And I think we all need a {{{{{{{{group HUG}}}}}}}}}


Thanks Lin! I am definitely in on a group ((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy what a time you are having! I am glad to hear that your DB's surgery is over and went well. Good luck to DH with the nuclear stress test. Big hugs and well wishes to Marianne this week also.
> Well you cant be everywhere at once, so I hope you manage to sort it all out without wearing yourself down....


Ditto, and the treadmill is one of the most awful experiences I have had!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree also.... when I first was in pain and getting sick (before diagnosis) they sent me for an xray... nothing, wait days for U/S days later nothing on results, week later Scan.... showed nothing. Finally booked in for Colonoscopy.... massive tumor... bowel cancer. THEN I was sent to surgeon immediately and straight from his office to hospital bed and surgery following morning..... FAR OUT... I should have been sent to specialist much much sooner... by then I was so ill the surgery couldnt wait and I wasnt able to have the preparation tests and procedures that normally happen before big bowel surgery.... rant over.


NOT GOOD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW Sarah Chana who has occasionally dropped by the Tea Party, has her Birthday today,

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! I am definitely in on a group ((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))


Me too! Just off to visit Caitlin, who is now back to her old self and has begun pulling herself to her feet using the furniture! TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Just off to visit Caitlin, who is now back to her old self and has begun pulling herself to her feet using the furniture! TTYL


Next thing is she'll be off like a rocket, well maybe in two or three months!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:
 

> Me too! Just off to visit Caitlin, who is now back to her old self and has begun pulling herself to her feet using the furniture! TTYL


Once they become mobile, the whole world changes for both child and everyone around them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got to get back to Nasir!


This has been going on for quite a while. You'd think the powers that be would like to get it sorted too

:shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon in the yard, luckily Kaye is keeping th snow to herself.
> I took away another load of garden trash, cleaned the straw off the strawberries, put on to insulate them from both the weather & the deer & got the quack grass out if 2 flower beds. It's nice to have a start on things.
> DH called while I was working, the wheel fell off his truck down in the field, thank goodness it was there & not on the road where he would have been going at a speed. He says he really has to quit driving "old junk". The Toyota really isn't that bad but the ball joint broke- he has 2 older 1/2 tons & both are broke down at the moment, good thing he can do his own fixing.


Lovely flowers. I couldn't get my amaryllis to bloom this year so I pitched it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo - sending prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Swedenme - of course, it's "rows" - spell check can only help so much.
> 
> Sad news here today too. My dear aunt from Santa Clara passed away today. She was married to my Dad's youngest brother (who was killed in a plane crash when all their kids were very young). She raised those kids by herself and never remarried. She was one of the silliest, funniest, smartest, wise-crackingest women I've ever known. She was able to make it to the family reunion at my uncle's monastery last year. She was active to her last day and was getting ready to go to Mass when the aneurysm hit and she died immediately. My uncle (priest and monk) is the last of my Dad's family still with us. He's 90 now and Aunt Skipper had to be close to that age also. Here'a photo from the reunion last year at the Monastery with Fr. Henry, Aunt Skipper and Aunt Skipper's oldest daughter who is my age. Love them all.


Condolences on the loss of your aunt. Sounds like she was a great lady. Lovely photo of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute photo. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Actually not at all sure who is who! In this photo she is in the stripey sleeved top, with the curly coated dog, towards the middle. She looks taller than she is because she is skinny.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this cheesemaking process something you could share with us?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just sat down after supper when my friend called, would I like to come learn to make cheese, so off I went. We made 2 kinds of soft cheese, one with parsley & garlic-my favorite &the other with chives. It's like Boursin cheese if you're familiar with that. It was the daughter of the lady whose funeral I attended on Sat that showed us. She also made a batch of fudge. It was a really nice evening of visiting & cooking. I think I will make the cheese again, it was pretty easy. Delbert of course doesn't like it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never planted one outside. Wonder if it would do well here.


One year I threw mine on the compost heap and the next summer, it started to grow. I brought it back in and that winter it bloomed with such beautiful big flowers. You can never tell what they'll do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, hope you had a marvelous Birthday.
> 
> Busy getting everything done for our trip. Got new carry-on bags to meet up-coming new measurements. Need clothes since I lost weight. Things are hanging on me, but not complaining. Just need to get out and get it done. A fun thing for sure.


It's always nice to have to buy new clothes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up now off to get some breakfast. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in on the group hug, we all need a hug at times. 
It seems that hospitals all now function according to The Schedule, whatever department , my sister has had The Schedule mentioned to her so many times in the past couple of years we think it's more revered than the 10 Commandments! The fact that we are individuals with different needs and that illness strikes as it wishes, not according to a schedule , seems irrelevant. Rant over!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning going for our walk while it's still cool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> Would love to have the recipe for making the soft cheese, it sounds simply delicious. Could you possibly share it with us? Fan


The lady is to email the recipe later this week, I will post it when she does. I didn't write it down but it was pretty easy, 4liters 2% milk- you can't use homogenized because of it's processing, the teacher tried to get whole milk from a local farmer but couldn't find anyone who would sell her some, citric acid,& rennet tablets. Then added salt,parsley, chives & garlic to the finished product. She added vinegar & rennet to the whey that was left & cooked it some more, after sitting overnight to cool, this will be strained & you are left with ricotta cheese. About 1 pound soft cheese/4liters of milk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the hug this morning. Beautiful day yesterday and the temperature got up past 80 F degrees. Seems early for that, but without the normal humidity, it was quite pleasant. Still haven't figured out our strange weather. Sure am praying for those poor people in the Houston, TX area. Their weather has been even stranger than ours this past year and has been so wet. Hope all are safe from the flood waters.


Has anyone heard from Pammie & Jinx? Aren't they near there or is it Dallas, I never remember. Hope they aren't near the flooding


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Once they become mobile, the whole world changes for both child and everyone around them.


Isn't that the truth, first you can't wait for them to become mobile, then you just wish they would stay in place once in a while :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree also.... when I first was in pain and getting sick (before diagnosis) they sent me for an xray... nothing, wait days for U/S days later nothing on results, week later Scan.... showed nothing. Finally booked in for Colonoscopy.... massive tumor... bowel cancer. THEN I was sent to surgeon immediately and straight from his office to hospital bed and surgery following morning..... FAR OUT... I should have been sent to specialist much much sooner... by then I was so ill the surgery couldnt wait and I wasnt able to have the preparation tests and procedures that normally happen before big bowel surgery.... rant over.


That's crazy, seems they don't even look for the cancer in some young people & by the time it's found it's too late. That happened to 2 of my friends.
I'm sure glad they caught yours in time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm in on the group hug, we all need a hug at times.
> It seems that hospitals all now function according to The Schedule, whatever department , my sister has had The Schedule mentioned to her so many times in the past couple of years we think it's more revered than the 10 Commandments! The fact that we are individuals with different needs and that illness strikes as it wishes, not according to a schedule , seems irrelevant. Rant over!


You are so right & not to knock all young people but I think as the older generation retires this will only get worse. I know some of the young ones who worked with me would send people away later in the day rather than stay 5 minutes later to accommodate them. I never did that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


That's going to be beautiful! I sure wouldn't want to try that pattern as I'm not very inventive & it sure seems like a poorly written pattern. :-(


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


That's turning out lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie & Jinx? Aren't they near there or is it Dallas, I never remember. Hope they aren't near the flooding


Jynx and Pammie are near Dallas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, time to get moving. I'm off to scrub the cobwebs, etc off the east & south sides of the house I'm preparation for spraying with mould inhibittor before I paint. I need to get those 2 areas done right away so I don't screw up my perennials. 
The wind has been crazy this morning but fortunately coming from the west so it won't blow dust off the field into the yard, there's bush to the north & west.

I looked to see if I could find the cheese recipe from last night. She used the recipe provided in this kit.
Everything there but the 4 liter jug of milk

http://www.makecheese.ca/products/lotsa-motsa-kit-makes-30-batches-of-fresh-mozzarella

I did come across this in my searching but have not read through it yet. Some may find something interesting

https://www.cheesemaking.com/e-book/printable-recipes/volume-1.pdf


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be beautiful! I sure wouldn't want to try that pattern as I'm not very inventive & it sure seems like a poorly written pattern. :-(


I was just wondering that since this is a "knit-a-long" that there might be others out there who are also struggling and posting their own solutions?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie & Jinx? Aren't they near there or is it Dallas, I never remember. Hope they aren't near the flooding


Jynx and Pammie are both in the Dallas suburbs areas. Sadly, we only hear from Jynx second-hand--usually from Rookie. They are part of another thread out of the KP group, if I remember rightly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jynx and Pammie are both in the Dallas suburbs areas. Sadly, we only hear from Jynx second-hand--usually from Rookie. They are part of another thread out of the KP group, if I remember rightly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Jynx was part of the "Connections" group, but hasn't posted there for a very long time. I need to call her to catch up again.

PurpleFi and LondonGirl and PearlOne are part of that ongoing group also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree also.... when I first was in pain and getting sick (before diagnosis) they sent me for an xray... nothing, wait days for U/S days later nothing on results, week later Scan.... showed nothing. Finally booked in for Colonoscopy.... massive tumor... bowel cancer. THEN I was sent to surgeon immediately and straight from his office to hospital bed and surgery following morning..... FAR OUT... I should have been sent to specialist much much sooner... by then I was so ill the surgery couldnt wait and I wasnt able to have the preparation tests and procedures that normally happen before big bowel surgery.... rant over.


That's terrible Cathy but I'm not surprised when my son got his first cancer it was 3 years and a different hospital before they did a simple biopsy and confirmed it was cancer even though the top consultant at the other hospital had said don't worry it s not cancer , 
I'm glad you are all well and able to join us every week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be beautiful! I sure wouldn't want to try that pattern as I'm not very inventive & it sure seems like a poorly written pattern. :-(


Thank you Bonnie . I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out just hope I can get the back figured out . There is a fc1 and a fc2tog ( im thinking decreases) I'm not sure about and then it says k1tog not sure that's even possible :shock: . I'll get there maybe a bit bald after hair tearing but bonnet will be finished


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> This has been going on for quite a while. You'd think the powers that be would like to get it sorted too
> 
> :shock:


You would think so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute photo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


Given the struggles you are having with this pattern- through no fault of your own- this is really beautiful. People really should have test knitters before they release patterns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, first you can't wait for them to become mobile, then you just wish they would stay in place once in a while :lol:


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie . I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out just hope I can get the back figured out . There is a fc1 and a fc2tog ( im thinking decreases) I'm not sure about and then it says k1tog not sure that's even possible :shock: . I'll get there maybe a bit bald after hair tearing but bonnet will be finished


front cross??????????????? never encountered fc in my life before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the hug this morning. Beautiful day yesterday and the temperature got up past 80 F degrees. Seems early for that, but without the normal humidity, it was quite pleasant. Still haven't figured out our strange weather. Sure am praying for those poor people in the Houston, TX area. Their weather has been even stranger than ours this past year and has been so wet. Hope all are safe from the flood waters.


DD lived in Houston for 3 years. I'm glad she's not there now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! I am definitely in on a group ((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))


Me too. ((((((((((hug)))))))))


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


Looking really pretty Sonja.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie . I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out just hope I can get the back figured out . There is a fc1 and a fc2tog ( im thinking decreases) I'm not sure about and then it says k1tog not sure that's even possible :shock: . I'll get there maybe a bit bald after hair tearing but bonnet will be finished


Maybe you'll be the one needing the bonnet after all that hair tearing!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> front cross??????????????? never encountered fc in my life before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My first thought was front cross too like in a cable but when it said fc2tog I started thinking decreases . I'll get the rest of the pattern part done this evening and think about the back tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Maybe you'll be the one needing the bonnet after all that hair tearing!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My first thought was front cross too like in a cable but when it said fc2tog I started thinking decreases . I'll get the rest of the pattern part done this evening and think about the back tomorrow


I am quite stumped as to what it could be, other than another possible Typo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My first thought was front cross too like in a cable but when it said fc2tog I started thinking decreases . I'll get the rest of the pattern part done this evening and think about the back tomorrow


Double check to see if the designer put a glossary of their own made up terms in the beginning of the pattern somewhere. I have had a pattern or two where there were some "made up" stitches by the designer and there was an explanation somewhere in the pattern.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking


Don't forget we need pictures!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is adorable! What a nice set with the booties this is going to be.


Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both live in Richardson TX which is right outside of Dallas (I used to live there as a child.)



Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie & Jinx? Aren't they near there or is it Dallas, I never remember. Hope they aren't near the flooding


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not! 

Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend. 

Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


That's really good news on DB. Please look after yourself, and particularly your eyes with all the running around for other people you are planning in the next few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 19 April '16

Today is Bicycle Day. Bicycle Day does not, as one might expect, celebrate the ubiquitous two-wheeled mode of transport, beloved of city- and country- dwellers alike the world over. Rather, it celebrates a particular historical event that involves a trip on a bicycle.

Trip is the operative word here, as Bicycle Day commemorates the first time Dr. Albert Hofmann intentionally took Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD) having accidentally discovered it three days previously. Following the deliberate 250mcg dose he started to feel a little odd, so decided to ride his bicycle home. What happened on that trip would lead to LSD becoming a very popular recreational drug  not without its problems though, which is why taking LSD is not a recommended way to celebrate Bicycle Day.

Instead, why not read Ken Keseys One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest while listening to Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds? Trippy, but perfectly safe.

Today is Barlic Day For one day only, put aside your concerns about bad breath and indulge in twenty-four hours of delicious, garlicky goodness  it is Garlic Day, a day to recognise this pungent little clove. The origins of this obscure holiday might not be entirely clear, but its purpose is obvious: take to the kitchen and celebrate the many uses of garlic by cooking up a feast of festivity!

Try your hand at whipping up a much loved classic  perhaps toasty garlic bread, or tender roasted garlic  or get creative and go for a more outlandish recipe (garlic-infused ice cream anyone?). True fans will also relish the opportunity to promote garlics health benefits, as this wonderful bulb has been proven to aid the management of high blood pressure and cholesterol. So what are you waiting for  why not join in the celebrations and pop a clove or two into your meal today?

Today is Hanging Out Day. The future of the environment is in our hands and it´s the little actions that can make big differences. One simple way to save energy is to hang out your laundry instead of machine drying it. This idea has been diffused on Hanging Out Day since 1995, when the day was established to highlight the amount of energy that is wasted using electric clothes dryers. Electric clothes dryers can account for six to ten percent of energy consumption in a household. So hanging out your laundry to dry in the sun can really save a considerable amount of energy.

Hanging Out Day is celebrated by people hanging their laundry outside their homes in the open air, using the natural energy of the sun and wind to dry their clothes. You can join the celebrations and make your garden more colourful by hanging out your laundry too.

Which TV show featured a car named the General Lee?

Starsky & Hutch
The Dukes of Hazzard
Knight Rider
Miami Vice

Reed Hastings was inspired to start Netflix after racking up a $40 late fee on a VHS copy of Apollo 13.

April 19
1987 - Maria Sharapova
1979 - Kate Hudson
1978 - James Franco

April 19, 1995
A truck bomb exploded outside the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, killing 168 people and injuring 500.

Answer: The General Lee is the name given to a 1969 Dodge Charger driven by the Duke cousins Bo and Luke in the television series The Dukes of Hazzard. It is known for its signature horn, its police chases, stunts  especially its long jumps  and for having its doors welded shut, leaving the Dukes to climb in and out through the windows. The car's name is a reference to the General Robert E. Lee. It bears a Confederate flag (a rectangular variant of the square battle flag of Lee's Army of Northern Virginia) on its roof, and also has a horn which plays the first twelve notes of the song "Dixie".

Who Did Pre-Race Favorite Jacqueline Gareau Think She Lost to in the 1980 Boston Marathon?

Has a way faster marathon time than you do. Perhaps the most famous winner of the Boston Marathon didn't really win. As people stood near the finish line in 1980, they didn't see pre-race favorite Jacqueline Gareau leading the pack of women runners. Instead, they saw an unknown woman with poor form who wasn't even breaking a sweat. Rosie Ruiz finished first among women and with the third best women's time ever in marathon history. People were impressed, but also suspicious. It certainly didn't help matters when an interviewer asked Ruiz, what her intervals were for the race, and Ruiz replied, "What's an interval?"

Eventually, witnesses came forward stating they had seen Ruiz join the race about a mile from the finish line by emerging from the crowd of spectators. And some investigation showed that her qualifying time in an earlier New York Marathon was aided by her taking the subway for part of the race.

Oh, and for good measure, she got into the New York Marathon despite submitting her application late by saying that she had a fatal brain tumor. Ruiz was stripped of her title, and Gareau received her first place crowning eight days after the race was over. Ruiz never faced any criminal charges for what she did, but a couple years later, she was charged with stealing money from her the company she worked for and selling cocaine to an undercover detective.

What Do Boston Marathon Runners Hit at the 24.5-Mile Mark?

Runners in the 2010 Boston Marathon, halfway through the race. It's called the Boston Marathon, but it's run through several cities. The race starts in Hopkinton, then it hits Ashland, Framingham, Natick, Wellesley, Newton and Brookline. At around the 24.5-mile mark, that's when the Boston Marathon actually enters the city of Boston.

In 1966, How Did Bobbi Gibb Get into the Marathon?

Bobbi Gibb also had to sneak into the Marathon after emerging from a crowd of people. But unlike Rosie Ruiz, she started at the start line. Wearing a hoodie, she snuck in at the start line and joined the race. Why not just qualify like everyone else? Well back in 1966, they wouldn't let women do that. "They said women are in 1966 not physiologically able to run the marathon distance," said Gibb. A year later, Katherine Switzer qualified for the marathon by registering as K.V. Switzer, when she rightly suspected that if she used her initials, no one would check to make sure she wasn't a man. The Boston Athletic Association's Jock Semple tried to pull her race number off her back so she couldn't run, but that's when Switzer's boyfriend jumped into the fray and knocked Semple to the ground. Gibb told the story of her and Switzer appearing in the sports pages that year. "Kathrine with Jock chasing after her. It was like, 'Babes Bug Marathon Chief.'"

What Made Boston Mayor Thomas M. Menino Discharge Himself from the Hospital in 2013?

When bombs went off near the finish line at the 2013 Boston Marathon, then-mayor Thomas M. Menino was in a hospital, having dealt with a host of medical problems, and having undergone surgery only a few days before. The mayor discharged himself in time for a prayer service for the victims, then attended briefings and press conferences, refusing to take painkillers so he could keep his focus. However, if you asked Menino, he was just doing what any Bostonian would. "This is Boston," Menino said. "A city with the courage, compassion, and strength that knows no bounds." Not a bad place to hold a marathon.

Which entrepreneur, nicknamed the "Commodore," is the namesake of a university in Nashville, TN?

John D. Rockefeller
Cornelius Vanderbilt
Andrew Carnegie
Brigham Young

Answer: Cornelius Vanderbilt, nicknamed "Commodore Vanderbilt", was a business magnate and philanthropist who built his wealth in railroads and shipping. As one of the richest Americans in history, he was the patriarch of the Vanderbilt family and provided the initial gift to found Vanderbilt University. Vanderbilt University, located in Nashville, Tennessee, was named in honor of Cornelius Vanderbilt, who provided the school its initial $1 million endowment despite having never been to the South. Vanderbilt hoped that his gift and the greater work of the university would help to heal the sectional wounds inflicted by the Civil War.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gwen sorry to hear about your eye pray it gets better soon. 

Glad to hear about DB being taken off the machines. Sendin healing prayers for you and family.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a cute bonnet and a great job. did I understand it correctly that you did this without much help from the pattern? Is it for a doll or a baby? would love to try it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in on the group hug {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

Julie how long has it been since you have talked to Fale? I know you would have a hard time caring for him but they pulled a dirty trick on you on taking Fale from you and not letting you know or see him. Have they ever heard of Karma? The whole situation is so sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is adorable! What a nice set with the booties this is going to be.


Thank you Gwen . I've just spent the last hour frogging . My own fault for trying to chat , watch tv and knit a complicated pattern and then realised I had gone wrong , so now I'm back on track


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > What a cute bonnet and a great job. did I understand it correctly that you did this without much help from the pattern? Is it for a doll or a baby? would love to try it.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Do any of you seen the program on USA Race for the White House? It is very interesting. I also watched the History Channel about Abraham Lincoln and I was in total shock to learn he lived with a man they had a house together. Has anyone seen that program? It was a while ago. I need to check it out I don't know even though it was on the History Channel if it was true or not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


 Sorry to hear about your eye Gwen . Hopefully the drops will help to settle everything down 
Good news about your brother , hoping he makes a speedy recovery and feels a100% better than he did .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am reading to catch up - not commenting. i've been going to bed really early but still sleeping the day away - not sure about that. 

sunday we had a birthday party for bailee - she will be 16 tomorrow. it went well. i was good - had only one piece of cake - but it was the corner piece with lots of icing.

today was nice enough to have the door open - it is starting to cool down so will need to shut it pretty soon. i love having the door and windows open. hope this warming trend continues. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm in on the group hug {{{{{HUGS}}}}}
> 
> Julie how long has it been since you have talked to Fale? I know you would have a hard time caring for him but they pulled a dirty trick on you on taking Fale from you and not letting you know or see him. Have they ever heard of Karma? The whole situation is so sad.


I had asked the Guardianship Tribunal people in Sydney to look at taking Guardianship of Fale but in their wisdom at the last hearing (24th January 2015) they decided he was 'compos mentis' and as he had very roundly and barely politely told me never to contact or speak with him again, I am trying to do what he said. BUT I just found out this morning that the niece-in-law who lives locally seems to have 'unfriended' me on facebook. I don't know if that is deliberate or not- I will find someone to take me around one day and confront her about it. Sama, her husband is the oldest of Fale's older sister (by our way of looking at it his half-sister from his mum's first marriage) and usually has been well disposed towards me, but Lamatia (his wife) had a stroke a while ago, and although she has been determinedly rehabilitating herself, maybe that has something to do with matters.
Stupidly at the hearing we were both in Auckland and talking by phone to the Tribunal. When I found a ride round to the oldest direct niece's house she said she had been advised to say nothing to me, and would only repeat that. She got in her car and left. She now is in Sydney pulling in a fat payment as Fale's 'Care Giver' which I think is the nitty gritty explanation of what she and her two sisters have been engineering. I am just so glad it is not defenseless me in Sydney against the whole gang of them. I was just telling Fan why the family has it in for me- but I don't really want to talk about that on open forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Do any of you seen the program on USA Race for the White House? It is very interesting. I also watched the History Channel about Abraham Lincoln and I was in total shock to learn he lived with a man they had a house together. Has anyone seen that program? It was a while ago. I need to check it out I don't know even though it was on the History Channel if it was true or not.


Golly that is a bit of a turn up for the book, I've not heard that claim before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your eye Gwen . Hopefully the drops will help to settle everything down
> Good news about your brother , hoping he makes a speedy recovery and feels a100% better than he did .


Ditto from me Gwen! And a great big hug for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am reading to catch up - not commenting. i've been going to bed really early but still sleeping the day away - not sure about that.
> 
> sunday we had a birthday party for bailee - she will be 16 tomorrow. it went well. i was good - had only one piece of cake - but it was the corner piece with lots of icing.
> 
> today was nice enough to have the door open - it is starting to cool down so will need to shut it pretty soon. i love having the door and windows open. hope this warming trend continues. --- sam


Happy birthday to Bailee glad the party went well 
Was a lovely warm day here too , supposed to be the same tomorrow and Thursday then we are back to winter with the chance of snow according to the weatherman , I hope he's wrong


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

This is what I found on Lincoln so far. I thought you all might find interesting.

Weve gone through the tons of research available about Abraham (dont call me Abe) Lincoln, so you can impress your friends and family with your Lincoln knowledge.


Here are our top 10 Lincoln facts, followed by 40 other pieces of trivia that you can research on your own.

Top 10 Abraham Lincoln facts

1. He was the only president to have a patent: Lincoln invented a device to free steamboats that ran aground.

2. He practiced law without a degree. Lincoln had about 18 months of formal schooling.

3. He wanted women to have the vote in 1836. The future president was a suffragette before it became fashionable.

4. He was a big animal lover, but he wouldnt hunt or fish. If he were alive today, Lincoln would be running an animal shelter.

5. He really was a wrestler. Lincoln was documented as taking part in wrestling bouts. We dont think he wore a mask or had a manager.

6. He lost in his first bid for a presidential ticket. The unknown Lincoln was an unsuccessful vice presidential candidate in 1856 at the Republican convention.

7. He never belonged to an organized church. Lincoln read the Bible daily, but he never joined an organized church in his lifetime.

8. He didnt drink, smoke, or chew. Lincoln was a simple man of tastes, and he never drank in the White House.

9. He didnt have a middle name. Lincoln went through his life with two names.

10. He hated being called Abe. Apparently, he preferred being called by his last name.

40 more Lincoln facts


11. Lincoln established Thanksgiving as a national holiday.

12. He was the first president born outside of the 13 original states.

13. Lincoln loved to eat oysters.

14. Lincolns cat ate at the White House dinner table.

15. His dog was named Fido.

16. His cat was named Tabby.

17. His favorite food was fruit.

18. He was also a big fan of chicken casserole.

19. Lincoln was the first president to use the telegraph.

20. He used the telegraph like email to communicate with generals.

21. Lincolns mother was killed by poisoned milk.

22. Lincolns life was saved twice when he was young.

23. Grave robbers were foiled in 1876 when they tried to steal Lincolns body.

24. He was the first president with a beard.

25. Lincoln argued a case before the Supreme Court in 1849 and lost.

26. Lincoln failed in his first business.

27. Lincolns shoe size was between 12 and 14.

28. His coffin has been opened five times.

29. Lincoln was estranged from his father and didnt attend his funeral.

30. Lincoln didnt play musical instruments.

31. Lincoln served one term in the U.S. House of Representatives.

32. He ran for the U.S. Senate twice and lost.

33. Lincoln won the popular vote in Senate campaign against Douglas but lost the election.

34. Lincoln was shot on Good Friday.

35. Lincoln was photographed with John Wilkes Booth at his second inauguration.

36. There are no direct living descendants of Abraham Lincoln.

37. Booths brother saved the life of Lincolns son on a New Jersey train platform.

38. Lincoln was part of séances after his son died in the White House.

39. Lincolns animals also died in a White House stable fire.

40. Someone shot at Lincoln in 1864 and put a hole in his stovepipe hat.

41. Lincoln was the first president to be assassinated.

42. He was a judge on the circuit court in Illinois.

43. Lincoln defended the son of his most famous wrestling opponent from murder charges.

44. Lincoln battled depression for much of his life.

45. Lincoln was seemingly obsessed with cats.

46. He was set to take part in a duel, but it was cancelled at the last second.

47. Lincoln kept his important documents inside his hat.

48. Lincolns dog Fido was killed by a drunken assailant a year after Lincoln died.

49. Lincolns suit was made by Brooks Brothers.

50. Lincolns guest at Fords Theater was Ulysses S. Grant, who cancelled at the last second.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2016/02/the-men-behind-the-man-abraham-lincolns-gay-lovers/

Me again. I don't know why the HISTORY Channel had the story. but from this article if I read it correctly or I interpreted right they didn't say he was gay or he wasn't.

What did any of you get from the article


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> Would love to have the recipe for making the soft cheese, it sounds simply delicious. Could you possibly share it with us? Fan


I love making my own boursin, especially when I had the herbs in my garden. I don't have a very detailed recipe, but here's an approximate: 8 oz. room temp. Cream cheese or Neufchâtel, about 1/3 c. Room temp butter, as much of a garlic clove as you like smashed with kosher salt, finely minced chives, parsley & basil to taste. Mix together and chill and for at least one hour. This is great on small baguette slices, crackers, veggies (thin with a little milk or cream for a dip,) and it's delicious on a baked potato, in scrambled eggs or with some rare roast beef on a sandwich.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> This is what I found on Lincoln so far. I thought you all might find interesting.
> 
> Weve gone through the tons of research available about Abraham (dont call me Abe) Lincoln, so you can impress your friends and family with your Lincoln knowledge.
> 
> ...


Goodness me, more than I ever expected to know about him! Going on to read the article!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. I'm tired! Work got very busy suddenly. But done for the day, and now the plumber is here replacing the kitchen faucet/sprayer and we got a new shower head in the main bathroom to boot--weird noises in the pipes! I'm glad it was a simple fix; it had me worried.

He wants to go to the pool hall tonight for the motorcycle group's get together, so I guess we'll do that. Glad I'm off tomorrow! 

The rain seems to have cleared out, and it's warming up, also good (I like rain, just not the cold that came with it). I suspect he'll want to ride tomorrow also.

I've ordered more sodium hydroxide (hope this is enough to use up that remaining coconut oil--but it's plenty enough to experiment with new soap varieties) which should be here Thursday. On Saturday we have a birthday lunch, so I'm hoping Sunday just to stay around here and get some other things done...wow, I sound busy, don't I? LOL

The latest project is nothing terribly exciting, just a cover for a potted plant (the pot, not the plant!). Some of the older clay pots are looking a little rough, so I'm using up acrylic stash here and there making cozies for the pots. 

Glad to hear good news, and healing thoughts continue for those in need. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You make me smile, Sonja! And you have mad knitting skills! The bonnet is adorable and I love how you have incorporated the lace. You don't need a pattern!


Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

One more Lincon fact--he was a poet! If you google Lincoln and Poet, you will find some of his poetry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from SIL and DB's surgery went okay; replaced the aortic valve and on.ly 4 by-passes (instead of 5). He was still in recovery. My DH was schedule for a stress test himself this morning and I just got a call from doctor's office saying he did not do well on it; could not get his heart rate up enough and was having trouble on the treadmill. Anyway, they now have scheduled him for nuclear stress test on Friday morning at 7 a.m. According to the nurse at the doctor's office the test he was given today doesn't really tell much but due to insurance mess they couldn't order the nuclear stress test which is suppose to tell more without first doing today's test. Briefly let me get on my soapbox here and say how stupid some of these hoops that the insurance company make you jump through are.! Let's do away with all the useless tests to begin with! Off the soapbox now. I should be home by the time they get the results to the doctor's office (remember I go hospital sit with Marianne Thursday overnight) but now realize that doctor office closes on Friday so won't get results until Monday and depending on what they say do I still go to North Carolina on Tuesday to help cousin? Do I call and cancel helping her "just in case"? Maybe I should call and give her a heads-up of the possibility of not being able to come? Taking a deep breath and gong to go think on this.


So good to hear that your DB is through surgery and needed less bypass' than previously though. Hopefully Brantley's nuclear test will show nothing major to worry about. Don't know what to suggest as to going to help your cousin, that's a hard one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Bonnie, and Macriste.
Thank you both for the heads up on cheese recipes yum!
The one you posted Macriste, reminds me of something I do for snacks or party eating.
I use a tub of cream cheese about 250gms
Juice of a lemon,
A small can of salmon, or slices of smoked salmon. 

One spring onion chopped finely
Lemon pepper, or salt and pepper to taste.
Mix well to combine, put into container and refrigerate.
Mm might go and buy those ingredients with groceries tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen healing energy for your eyes and DH.
Julie, hugs. I hope you can at least find out news about Fale.
Sonja, a lovely hat.
Sam, love it when I can open windows and doors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk, then went groceries, roasted a chicken and planted some succulents Cathy gave me from her garden. Got dressed and went to water jog at gym but closed for repairs. Just as well, I'm kind of tangy tired and have sangha tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


That's so cute! You are doing wonderful on it despite the crazy pattern .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, good news re the cardiac patient. Sorry about your eye problem. Take care of that before anything else, please. 
Sam, I hope you get some energy soon. 
Sonja, what a beautiful bonnet . 
All are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen healing energy for your eyes and DH.
> Julie, hugs. I hope you can at least find out news about Fale.
> Sonja, a lovely hat.
> Sam, love it when I can open windows and doors.


I had hopes Lamatia would let me know- but have been disconcerted about what I have found out re: Facebook. There is an Election looming in Australia, so I may be able to glean some information from the Electoral Rolls.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you. 
Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.

My Patchwork Quilt.
A kaleidoscope of colours spread out on the floor
So many bits and pieces they almost reach the door
A box of pins and needles and threads for sewing too
What a busy girl I am there's such a lot to do
Many wonderful hours are spent making up a plan
Of hearts and flowers bordered round an old Victorian fan
Dainty little stitches so uniform and neat
Create a perfect pattern that's really hard to beat
I left my work out one night upon the lounge room floor
And when I awoke the very next day what do you think I saw
My lovely patchwork quilting all in disarray
And our cheeky wee white kitty having such a naughty play
I picked up all my pieces oh what a sorry sight
The hearts were sadly broken and the flowers looked a fright
Then I got my needles busy and put things back in place
And sent that kitty out the door in absolute disgrace
And now my patchwork quilt is looking rather grand
With hearts and flowers bordered round an old Victorian fan
I,m proud to say it's finished, all complete by my own hand.

You're only as old as you feel
Oh it's a pain getting old
My fingers won't do as they're told
They clunk and they clink
And I can't hold my drink
And it's worse when the weather gets cold
Now my back won't bend as it should
It's feels like an old piece of wood
All sort of twisted askew
When once it was straight up and true
Aerobics? Not sure if I could
My eyes weren't looking their best
Cos I failed my car licence test
New glasses I've got a flash pair
And the old ones will do as a spare
Now I'm driving for miles no less
My hearings gone to the dogs
All muffled and dull like fog
ACC Have come up with AIDS
I'm lucky I don't have to pay
7 grand is one hell of a lot
Now I've got my new bits and bobs
All decked out in metal and knobs
I don't feel as old as I did
More like a middle aged kid
See you later I'm off for a jog.

This one I wrote for my cousin when she turned 50.
The Belle of the Bikies
The belle of the bikies is Pamela Anne
She jumps into the saddle whenever she can
Then huffing and puffing like an old steam train
It's twice found the block and back home again
You'll see her on Saturdays, Sunday's as well
Pedalling along like a bat out of hell
Pamela Anne may be 50 years old
But she loves a good ride, oh she's ever so bold
You'd think at her age she'd be well settled down
But this sporty old gal is out on the town
Wheeling about in her cycling gear
She's a kid once again or so she thinks the poor dear
If Pam could see what to us is quite clear
Such an awesome sight the view from the rear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

By the way, folks it is Nicho's (Denise in Sydney's ) Birthday today, for us, Wednesday! I just found out by accident!

Happy Happy Day Nicho ! (Denise)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you.
> Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.
> 
> My Patchwork Quilt. (etc)


Thanks for the giggle Fan!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan - you have a great way with words. Thanks for sharing your talent.

Happy Birthday, Nicho!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, I'm pleased you had a good giggle, it helps relieve the stresses in life.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The pink and blue quilt is the one my white kitty played with.
Second one is my other kitty enjoying the one I made for a friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible Cathy but I'm not surprised when my son got his first cancer it was 3 years and a different hospital before they did a simple biopsy and confirmed it was cancer even though the top consultant at the other hospital had said don't worry it s not cancer ,
> I'm glad you are all well and able to join us every week


That is awful Sonja.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I love making my own boursin, especially when I had the herbs in my garden. I don't have a very detailed recipe, but here's an approximate: 8 oz. room temp. Cream cheese or Neufchâtel, about 1/3 c. Room temp butter, as much of a garlic clove as you like smashed with kosher salt, finely minced chives, parsley & basil to taste. Mix together and chill and for at least one hour. This is great on small baguette slices, crackers, veggies (thin with a little milk or cream for a dip,) and it's delicious on a baked potato, in scrambled eggs or with some rare roast beef on a sandwich.


Thanks for sharing this, I've copied it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I've bookmarked this one also



Fan said:


> Hi Bonnie, and Macriste.
> Thank you both for the heads up on cheese recipes yum!
> The one you posted Macriste, reminds me of something I do for snacks or party eating.
> I use a tub of cream cheese about 250gms
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, lovely quilts & great poem.

Gwen, hope your eye is ether soon, nothing so irritating as sore eyes.

I've had a busy day, got the east & south sides of the house scrubbed down & 2/3 sprayed with mould inhibbitor, I would have done all but ran out of the solution & lumberyard won't have more til tomorrow. I had hoped to get all done so I could start painting tomorrow. 
I was going to do some transplanting this evening but have run out of steam, there's a bunch petunias waiting


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, what wonderful poetry you have written. Thanks so much for sharing. I had a long day, so off to bed as I know it will be even longer tomorrow.
Beautiful spring day here again. My dear sister will plant my tomatoes Thursday for me. 
Your talks of home made cheese made me remember my childhood. Mother made large amounts of home made cheese, as you've described with rennet. She would finish it by taking the cheese curd and cook it with thick cream in the double boiler over boiling water until it turned into the most wonderful, soft white cheese. Too bad I didn't learn how to do it when she was alive.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is also Jacklou's birthday, I just discovered.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I've bookmarked this one also


Oops Bonnie, forgot to add some finely chopped parsley to the recipe also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is also Jacklou's birthday, I just discovered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday, JackLou.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, lovely quilts & great poem.
> 
> Gwen, hope your eye is ether soon, nothing so irritating as sore eyes.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, could you share your recipe for the mould inhibitor?, pretty please!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is also Jacklou's birthday, I just discovered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy do you mean Wednesday or Tuesday?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bugger (an acceptable word in Newzild) Trump has taken New York.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you got help for your eye, Gwen. And good news that your brother is improving.


Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, folks it is Nicho's (Denise in Sydney's ) Birthday today, for us, Wednesday! I just found out by accident!
> 
> Happy Happy Day Nicho ! (Denise)


Thanks Julie. Just back from facial and massage. Skin is glowing lol!!! Off to a meeting now.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fan - you have a great way with words. Thanks for sharing your talent.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Nicho!


And thank you Rookie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


Fabulous!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pammie & Jinx? Aren't they near there or is it Dallas, I never remember. Hope they aren't near the flooding


They should be ok. I did a search yesterday to find them and several other friends I have in TX. Jinx and Pam should be good. Another couple we know are ok. Several ladies I know from another forum, however, are flooding. Keeping all in the path of bad weather in my prayers wherever they may be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jynx and Pammie are both in the Dallas suburbs areas. Sadly, we only hear from Jynx second-hand--usually from Rookie. They are part of another thread out of the KP group, if I remember rightly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I see Kimx on Facebook sometimes but not often. She is still busy but hoping to get back to us soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Julie. Just back from facial and massage. Skin is glowing lol!!! Off to a meeting now.


That sounds such a special thing to do, to celebrate!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


I am glad you called the eye dr back and they could help. Also glad to hear your DB is doing so well. Will continue prayers for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


I am glad you called the eye dr back and they could help. Also glad to hear your DB is doing so well. Will continue prayers for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you for the hug. Since putting the drops in every two hours my eye is not hurting anymore. Hooray!!! They are tired now and once I catch up I'm heading to bed. It is going for midnight.



Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto from me Gwen! And a great big hug for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am reading to catch up - not commenting. i've been going to bed really early but still sleeping the day away - not sure about that.
> 
> sunday we had a birthday party for bailee - she will be 16 tomorrow. it went well. i was good - had only one piece of cake - but it was the corner piece with lots of icing.
> 
> today was nice enough to have the door open - it is starting to cool down so will need to shut it pretty soon. i love having the door and windows open. hope this warming trend continues. --- sam


Happy Birthday to Bailee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your poetry! Thank you so much for sharing them.



Fan said:


> Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you.
> Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.
> 
> My Patchwork Quilt.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Nicho!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely quilts.



Fan said:


> The pink and blue quilt is the one my white kitty played with.
> Second one is my other kitty enjoying the one I made for a friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Jacklou! *


jheiens said:


> Today is also Jacklou's birthday, I just discovered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and headed to bed. TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bugger (an acceptable word in Newzild) Trump has taken New York.


He got some big endorsements today - it gets scarier after each primary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He got some big endorsements today - it gets scarier after each primary.


It really does.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, could you share your recipe for the mould inhibitor?, pretty please!


It isn't a recipe, it's a commercial liquid product that's supposed to encapsulate mould spores & prevent them from growing & making back dots in the paint. The brand name is Concrobium.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you for the hug. Since putting the drops in every two hours my eye is not hurting anymore. Hooray!!! They are tired now and once I catch up I'm heading to bed. It is going for midnight.


I'm glad it's feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He got some big endorsements today - it gets scarier after each primary.


When he first started, I thought he was doing it as a joke but it's getting a little spooky


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Denise, sounds like you are getting pampered.

Happy birthday to Bailee & Jacklou too. Obviously a popular day to be born.

Well, I'm off to bed. Night all


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthdays to Denise, Jacklou and Bailee. Hope you all have a wonderful year!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> You make me smile, Sonja! And you have mad knitting skills! The bonnet is adorable and I love how you have incorporated the lace. You don't need a pattern!


Thank you April had to put it down yesterday as I think I have a problem with the shape of it . Will take another look at it today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday to Denise and Jacklou hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> The pink and blue quilt is the one my white kitty played with.
> Second one is my other kitty enjoying the one I made for a friend.


Beautiful quilts Fan and fun poetry . Love both


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That is awful Sonja.


That's what I thought too . I complained to the hospital and there reply was they did everything right ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Denise, Bailee & Jacklou!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho and Jacklou, happy birthday to both of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


Looks lovely- sounds like its just as well you do well with adapting patterns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie . I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out just hope I can get the back figured out . There is a fc1 and a fc2tog ( im thinking decreases) I'm not sure about and then it says k1tog not sure that's even possible :shock: . I'll get there maybe a bit bald after hair tearing but bonnet will be finished


Sounds like you need to make the bonnet bigger so you can wear it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


At least if the 2nd eye does the same everyone will know what it is and respond immediatelly. 
It's amazing how quickly people are out of hospital these days. Glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks lovely- sounds like its just as well you do well with adapting patterns.


Thank you Margaret I've give up on trying to figure out that pattern just going to finish it myself


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am reading to catch up - not commenting. i've been going to bed really early but still sleeping the day away - not sure about that.
> 
> sunday we had a birthday party for bailee - she will be 16 tomorrow. it went well. i was good - had only one piece of cake - but it was the corner piece with lots of icing.
> 
> today was nice enough to have the door open - it is starting to cool down so will need to shut it pretty soon. i love having the door and windows open. hope this warming trend continues. --- sam


Happy Birthday to Bailee- maybe she will get some maturity as a birthdat present


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you.
> Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.
> 
> My Patchwork Quilt.
> ...


Very good Fan- and yes they can sure cheer us up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dennis- hope you had a good day. Maybe having a nice dinner right now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bugger (an acceptable word in Newzild) Trump has taken New York.


Acceptable here too- a fairly minor swear word, which can be used in ads loved by many people including those who don't like swearing.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Many thanks for all the birthday wishes. It has been a good day. Always nice to be pampered with a facial and massage - things I would not normally buy for myself. Day has finished nicely with homemade pizzas and a bottle of wine. Just a shame I had to prepare and cook the pizzas myself! A bit disappointed nobody suggested going out for dinner.

Another big thank you for all the good wishes and prayers for the back pain. They are much appreciated. Pain comes and goes but I have more good days than bad, for which I am thankful. The surgery will probably not happen till September or October, so I have a while to wait. But having it then will give me a good 6 months to recuperate before our trip. 

The trip will be to Europe with the same friends we went on our Alaskan cruise with, and is still in the planning stages but we will definitely be doing a Greek islands cruise - that part is booked.
We are thinking of starting in Vienna for a few days, then 2 weeks in Slovenia before the cruise. After the cruise a few days in Cinque Terre in Italy and then home or maybe Portugal for DH and me for a week or 10 days. Very excited and want no back pain interfering with travel plans!

It has been good to have DD and her new boyfriend home for a short time while she celebrated her 30th birthday. (Her birthday is in early April) The celebrations went on for weeks, starting in the country where she was bridesmaid for a friend on the weekend of her birthday before moving to the city.One of the celebrations that DH and I were part of was high tea at a beautiful restaurant on Sydney Harbour. Great food in a wonderful old building that used to be a military barracks in the 1880's. A very special afternoon.

Pressure was on for me at home because the new boyfriend is a chef, and I am not a great cook (unfortunately) He was very polite and easy to please but I don't know what he really thought! He cooked the last night they were here. Steak and vegetables with mushroom sauce has never tasted so good...and the presentation was definitely fine restaurant quality!

KayeJo, think it was you who asked about DD and Hawaii. She was only there for a month, on a holiday break with some girlfriends. They had a marvellous time: helicopter ride over a volcano, lots of hiking and yoga, a couple of different islands...Now she and BF are planning to be headed for Canada in early May. 

Well, I've raved on for way too long. Must be the wine talking! I'll post some photos, including a sunset one from tonight (so hard to capture the real colours) and some from the high tea.

Birthday wishes for Jacklou and Baillie. Healing wishes for all who need them and hugs for all.((((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> Happy birthdays to Denise, Jacklou and Bailee. Hope you all have a wonderful year!


And Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, seems they don't even look for the cancer in some young people & by the time it's found it's too late. That happened to 2 of my friends.
> I'm sure glad they caught yours in time.


Me too! I dont think my doctor was believing me as to how sick I was over those weeks. ... until he saw the results of the colonoscopy then he was like... oh cathy I never thought it would be something like this!! Mmm hmm.. well neither did I but I at least thought I might have had a bowel obstruction and I knew things were getting pretty serious. Anyway that was 6 years ago and I am still cancer free.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be beautiful! I sure wouldn't want to try that pattern as I'm not very inventive & it sure seems like a poorly written pattern. :-(


Ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible Cathy but I'm not surprised when my son got his first cancer it was 3 years and a different hospital before they did a simple biopsy and confirmed it was cancer even though the top consultant at the other hospital had said don't worry it s not cancer ,
> I'm glad you are all well and able to join us every week


Thats disgraceful. :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie . I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out just hope I can get the back figured out . There is a fc1 and a fc2tog ( im thinking decreases) I'm not sure about and then it says k1tog not sure that's even possible :shock: . I'll get there maybe a bit bald after hair tearing but bonnet will be finished


 :shock: I have never heard of " fc" anything in knitting before!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> front cross??????????????? never encountered fc in my life before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL.... I just this minute said the same thing!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


 :shock: Golly, home by the weekend! Amazing!

I hope the other eye doesnt give the same issues.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, folks it is Nicho's (Denise in Sydney's ) Birthday today, for us, Wednesday! I just found out by accident!
> 
> Happy Happy Day Nicho ! (Denise)


Happy Birthday Denise!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle Fan!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is also Jacklou's birthday, I just discovered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And Happy Birthday Jackie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Bailee- maybe she will get some maturity as a birthdat present


From me too..... :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. I would love to do a "high tea" someday especially if it looks a good as that one was!


nicho said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes. It has been a good day. Always nice to be pampered with a facial and massage - things I would not normally buy for myself. Day has finished nicely with homemade pizzas and a bottle of wine. Just a shame I had to prepare and cook the pizzas myself! A bit disappointed nobody suggested going out for dinner.
> 
> Another big thank you for all the good wishes and prayers for the back pain. They are much appreciated. Pain comes and goes but I have more good days than bad, for which I am thankful. The surgery will probably not happen till September or October, so I have a while to wait. But having it then will give me a good 6 months to recuperate before our trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Nicho and Jacklou! May you be blessed with many more in good health.

I looked up "fc" as a knit stitch and got front cross, though I didn't look at the instructions for doing it (it's a cable stitch, apparently), and I don't see how it can be done 2tog. May be worth looking at later, just for info.

The plumber replaced the kitchen faucet and the shower head in the main bathroom--said as he was leaving he will try to get approval for a little more work as well (we have known both bath faucets--sink and tub--could/probably should be replaced), so we'll see. 

Must get moving this morning but hope to be back later!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you.
> Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.
> 
> My Patchwork Quilt.
> ...


You are so very talented! Loved them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is also Jacklou's birthday, I just discovered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday Jacklou!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Acceptable here too- a fairly minor swear word, which can be used in ads loved by many people including those who don't like swearing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Julie. Just back from facial and massage. Skin is glowing lol!!! Off to a meeting now.


Happy Birthday Denise!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He got some big endorsements today - it gets scarier after each primary.


Scary indeed. I think I'm voting for Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes. It has been a good day. Always nice to be pampered with a facial and massage - things I would not normally buy for myself. Day has finished nicely with homemade pizzas and a bottle of wine. Just a shame I had to prepare and cook the pizzas myself! A bit disappointed nobody suggested going out for dinner.
> 
> Another big thank you for all the good wishes and prayers for the back pain. They are much appreciated. Pain comes and goes but I have more good days than bad, for which I am thankful. The surgery will probably not happen till September or October, so I have a while to wait. But having it then will give me a good 6 months to recuperate before our trip.
> 
> ...


Rave, maybe! good to hear from you again, Denise! Your up-coming trip sounds fantastic. So glad there's more good days than bad!

ETA forgot to say, lovely photos- the cakes (slices) look yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL.... I just this minute said the same thing!!


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Scary indeed. I think I'm voting for Mickey Mouse.


Mickey Mouse AND Donald Duck?!!!!!!!!!! The thought really scares me, when we are so dependent on things American. I have stopped watching the Early Morning News till things become a bit clearer- ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Denise, Bailee & Jacklou!


Love your card, Kate. May I add my birthday greetings to Nicho, Bailee and Jacklou?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully I can find the 'borrowed' pic I am looking for!

From Kate Davies Blog, a photograph of a much photographed tree on Loch Lomond, down the road from where I used to live as a child.

ETA and her dog, Bruce.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Scary indeed. I think I'm voting for Mickey Mouse.


I find it all frightening. ridiculous, disappointing, unbelievable and a thousand other negative words. Micky Mouse sounds good to me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, sounds like you have a great vacation planned, can I hide in a suitcase. What part of Canada is your daughter coming to? Such a big country & so much to see.
Lovely photos.

Julie, great photo. 

Another sunny morning here but it's supposed to cool down so I guess my outdoor painting will be on hold for a few days as it will be freezing at nights. After my scrubbing yesterday I have stiff shoulders today so maybe a good thing- ths getting old is the pits(but better then the alternative)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, sounds like you have a great vacation planned, can I hide in a suitcase. What part of Canada is your daughter coming to? Such a big country & so much to see.
> Lovely photos.
> 
> Julie, great photo.
> ...


That was what I thought, Bonnie!
Old Age is not for wimps is my constant thought.
Hoping the aches dissipate quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning.


Hello! How is your day, Joy?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nicho!!!

Hope it will be a special day for you. Great photos. Thank you.

Your trip sounds fantastic and here's to a trip with no back pain. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, love the photo of the tree. If I see it I will think of you for sure, but even without the tree, will think of you while I am in Scotland.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bailee from Upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Nicho and Jacklou! May you be blessed with many more in good health.
> 
> I looked up "fc" as a knit stitch and got front cross, though I didn't look at the instructions for doing it (it's a cable stitch, apparently), and I don't see how it can be done 2tog. May be worth looking at later, just for info.
> 
> ...


Front cross makes sense. I was thinking front cable, so close.

Glad you got some work done in the kitchen and bathroom and hope you get approved for the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I'm tired out don't think I will be moving any where soon . 
I've walked the dog twice , tidied all up , two lots of laundry, walked there and back to knitting group and finally tackled the grass in the back garden , it must have been about a foot long and got the evening meal in the oven . So unless there is an emergency I'm not moving for the next hour or so
Forgot to mention also cleaned sons car


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness Fan. Wonderful scribblings, although they are truly more than scribblings. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Needed a little laughing.:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, glad you got some help with your eye. Such a shame it had to get so bad for so long, but thankfully you have some relief now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Acceptable here too- a fairly minor swear word, which can be used in ads loved by many people including those who don't like swearing.


I think it has an added meaning here that makes it not quite acceptable in many eyes. Consistent with a word starting with ..well since you said it the way you did, perhaps you know the alternative meaning here. Then there is the normal meaning to do with the nose. Depending on one's political views it could still be acceptable. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too! I dont think my doctor was believing me as to how sick I was over those weeks. ... until he saw the results of the colonoscopy then he was like... oh cathy I never thought it would be something like this!! Mmm hmm.. well neither did I but I at least thought I might have had a bowel obstruction and I knew things were getting pretty serious. Anyway that was 6 years ago and I am still cancer free.....


Congratulations on passing the 5 yr. mark and now on to 6 yrs. Here's to many more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mickey Mouse AND Donald Duck?!!!!!!!!!! The thought really scares me, when we are so dependent on things American. I have stopped watching the Early Morning News till things become a bit clearer- ...


Sure! At this point, I don't believe or trust any of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, could you share your recipe for the mould inhibitor?, pretty please!


I have used a very strong peroxide solution on already existing mold. However, I also use a commercial solution for preventing it. I have sprayed the peroxide solution but not good to breathe in so won't do that any more unless I get a mask to wear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I find it all frightening. ridiculous, disappointing, unbelievable and a thousand other negative words. Micky Mouse sounds good to me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I decided to try to knit my mystery bonnet ( no picture ) as it's turning into a lovely little hat with no help from the useless pattern . I've also learned how to pick up and knit stitches from 16 rows below by trial and error as I couldn't find any instructions anywhere . I've got about another 2 inches of pattern that didn't fit with the instructions so some more guess work was involved . Don't understand the instructions for the back either but I'm guessing they mean decreases and not a cow in sight :XD:


Looks lovely, so hope you can finish it without understanding. Sounds like perhaps they are crossing stitches for pattern variation and decreasing at the same time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, seems they don't even look for the cancer in some young people & by the time it's found it's too late. That happened to 2 of my friends.
> I'm sure glad they caught yours in time.


We lost a dear friend and DH's publisher to cancer and he was too young for the routine testing, however when they finally did test him it was too late. Bill's mother was diagnosed with a pulled muscle and they never caught the true diagnosis or lymphoma until it also was too late. My list goes on and on. Even took my mother to the doctor as I knew something was wrong with her heart and was told nothing was wrong till she had a stroke from fibrillation and a clot forming.....It just doesn't end. I just am so thankful for every day I have but I am not taking for granted my end journey and saw a lawyer yesterday to make sure we have a will in place and a health proxy so our DS isn't left with a burden all on his shoulders.

Must get off and get back to work. Such a gorgeous day today, so perhaps a short walk later. Have to enjoy the good weather while we have it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sorry to hear about being unfriended on FB by your one connection to know anything about Fale. I see there was a financial gain in all this as caretaker. Sad. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 20 April '16

Today is Banana Day. Banana Day is a bit like a heady mix of April Fools Day and Halloween (without the sweets or vandalism) and with a helpful portion of healthy eating thrown in for good measure.

The origins of Banana Day, which is aimed at celebrating bananas in every conceivable sense of the word, are murky. However its known that every year students at many prestigious American universities use Banana Day as a way of celebrating this humble lunchbox standard. They eat and share weird and wonderful banana concoctions (banana punch, anyone?), they dress as bananas and they generally go a bitwellnuts. And bananas too, of course.

There arent many days in the year when you can legitimately goof off and have a little fruit-based fun, so why not take a (banana) leaf out the students book and go a little bit bananas today?

Pineapple Banana Bread

WHAT YOU WILL NEED

1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup sugar
2 large eggs, room temperature
1/2 tsp almond extract
1 Tbsp poppy seeds (optional)
1 ripe banana, well mashed
1/2 cup well drained crushed pineapple (reserve the juice!)
1/2 cup shredded coconut
2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt

glaze

1 cup confectioner's sugar
reserved pineapple juice

INSTRUCTIONS

Set oven to 350F

1. Cream the butter and the sugar in the bowl of a stand mixer, or do it with electric beaters.

2. Beat in the eggs, one at a time, and then the extract and poppy seeds.

3. Blend in the drained pineapple, the mashed banana, and the coconut.

4. Sift in the flour, baking powder, soda, salt, and just mix on low speed until everything is blended.

5. Spray or lightly butter a standard loaf pan and line it with parchment paper with long overhanging ends (this is optional) so you can lift it out for glazing.

6. Spread the batter evenly into the pan and rap it against the counter once or twice to release any air bubbles.

7. Bake for about 65-70 minutes, until risen, golden brown, and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out without wet batter clinging to it.

8. Cool on a rack before glazing.

9. To make the glaze, mix the confectioner's sugar with enough of the reserved pineapple juice to make a spreadable glaze.,

NOTES: recipe adapted from Taste of Home

http://theviewfromgreatisland.com/pineapple-banana-bread/

Banana Cream Pie Smoothie

Ingredients

1/2 cup rolled oats 
1/2 cup vanilla greek yogurt 
3/4 cup low fat milk 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
3 bananas, sliced 
1/2 tsp vanilla extract

Directions

1. Pulse the oats for 30 seconds in your blender, or until they are powdery.

2. Add the greek yogurt, milk, and cream and pulse until the oats are incorporated into the dairy products.

3. Add the rest of the ingredients and blend until smooth.

4. Serve immediately.

Serves 2

www.Onsugarmountain.com

Today is Volunteer Recognition Day. There are cynics out there who will say that true altruism is a myth, that it doesnt exist, and that nobody is capable of doing anything unless they are motivated by their own self-interest in the end. But even the most embittered cynics would be hard-pressed to explain why anyone in their right mind would make the choice to travel to the poorest parts of the world, where hunger, sickness and war ravage the population and death is as commonplace as life, to help care for orphaned children. Or why a comfortable middle-class citizen would choose to spend his or her afternoons teaching neglected teenagers how to read in the dirtiest, most gang-ridden part of town. Or why any nurse would risk his or her life to care for wounded soldiers on the very front. Volunteers come in all shapes and sizes, but they are all the real-life saints and superheroes of this world. And although they dont ask to be paid for all of their selfless work, they definitely deserve our utmost respect and appreciation, which is exactly what Volunteer Recognition Day is all about.

The History of Volunteer Recognition Day

People who have risked their own safety in order to help others expecting nothing in return have existed for hundreds and thousands of years. Ben Franklin, one of the Founding Fathers of the United States of America, was also the creator of the very first volunteer fire department that helped put out many Philadelphia fires. Florence Nightingale, often called the mother of modern nursing, was just as much a hero as any of the soldiers fighting in the Crimean War when she cared for the wounded. Acclaimed whodunit authoress Agatha Christie volunteered as a nurse in the Voluntary Aid Detachment of the Red Cross Hospital in Torquay from 1914 to 1917 when her husband Archie was fighting in World War I. Mother Theresa of Calcutta, a Catholic nun, spent most of her life in India caring for the those suffering from HIV/AIDS, leprosy and tuberculosis. More recently, many Hollywood celebrities such as Angelina Jolie have made numerous trips to various impoverished parts of the world in an attempt to understand the problems of those living there and find ways to help them. All of these people and many, many more, have changed the world for the better forever.

How to Celebrate Volunteer Recognition Day

There are many ways you can celebrate this day in such a way so as to honor those who have dedicated large parts of their lives to helping the needy the world had forgotten about. The best one is to find a way you can help someoneof course, this does not mean you should drop everything and move to a third-world country. No matter where you live, there are people all around you who have been dealt a bad hand in life, and who need things that most of us take for granted, like a roof over their heads, clothing, a hot meal, or just a little bit of love and attention. This doesnt just go for people, eitheranimal shelters are always bursting at the seams with lonely animals who just need someone to cuddle up to. So choose a cause that is especially close to your heart, and spend this day helping someone else. Chances are, youll find the experience more rewarding than any salary could ever be.

Today is Chinese Language Day. As the worlds most widely spoken language it seems appropriate that Mandarin Chinese has one day every year dedicated to it. This officially marked day of Mandarin language celebration was established by the United Nations as a way of celebrating the languages history and overall contribution to the world. It is hoped that by having one day every year to celebrate Mandarin Chinese this additional focus on the language will encourage more people around the world to take it up. With China likely to become the largest economy in the world it is important that the wider world becomes interestingly more proficient in this wonderful language. Chinese Language Day is annually celebrated in April. A great way to get involved in the celebration is to join a Mandarin class or attend one of the many Confucian Hubs now established by China in countries around the world.

Which animal is a symbol of the Democratic Party?
Bull
Donkey
Bear
Elephant

At one point in the 1990s, 50% of all CDs produced worldwide were for AOL.

April 20
1972 - Carmen Electra
1949 - Jessica Lange
1937 - George Takei

April 20, 1999
Two students entered Columbine High School in Littleton, Colorado and opened fire with multiple firearms, killing 13 and wounding dozens more.

Answer: The origins of the Democratic donkey can be traced to the 1828 presidential campaign of Andrew Jackson. During that race, opponents of Jackson called him a jackass. However, rather than rejecting the label, Jackson was amused by it and included an image of the animal in his campaign posters. Jackson went on to defeat incumbent John Quincy Adams and serve as Americas first Democratic president. In the 1870s, influential political cartoonist Thomas Nast helped popularize the donkey as a symbol for the entire Democratic Party.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy do you mean Wednesday or Tuesday?


It was posted in Tuesday's listing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When he first started, I thought he was doing it as a joke but it's getting a little spooky


Personally, I have found him to be more of a nightmare rather than a joke. His apparent lack of knowledge of high school government class and how our form of governing works is either horribly frightening or expressing a very low opinion of the general intelligence of the American citizenry. If he succeeds in persuading the general populace that he can do whatever he wants, once in office, we are in for a world of confrontation across the globe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, love the photo of the tree. If I see it I will think of you for sure, but even without the tree, will think of you while I am in Scotland.


Part of my heart and soul is for ever there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm tired out don't think I will be moving any where soon .
> I've walked the dog twice , tidied all up , two lots of laundry, walked there and back to knitting group and finally tackled the grass in the back garden , it must have been about a foot long and got the evening meal in the oven . So unless there is an emergency I'm not moving for the next hour or so
> Forgot to mention also cleaned sons car


Wow, you have been busy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you.
> Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.
> 
> My Patchwork Quilt.
> ...


Love those Fan especially the one about growing old. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it has an added meaning here that makes it not quite acceptable in many eyes. Consistent with a word starting with ..well since you said it the way you did, perhaps you know the alternative meaning here. Then there is the normal meaning to do with the nose. Depending on one's political views it could still be acceptable. :XD: :XD: :XD:


And in some parts of the country, it's spelled with two Os and one g. I'd never thought of it as a swear word, though I came to learn it is considered one in some places.

Breakfast was good--the ride back was pleasant enough. The birthday girl was even there (we had been planning to meet her DH and I didn't know she was going to be there--we're having her bday lunch on Saturday), as she decided to take the day off work after all. 

And oops, I forgot to add Bailee to the Happy birthdays!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it has an added meaning here that makes it not quite acceptable in many eyes. Consistent with a word starting with ..well since you said it the way you did, perhaps you know the alternative meaning here. Then there is the normal meaning to do with the nose. Depending on one's political views it could still be acceptable. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Not quite sure on this one, Daralene!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, folks it is Nicho's (Denise in Sydney's ) Birthday today, for us, Wednesday! I just found out by accident!
> 
> Happy Happy Day Nicho ! (Denise)


Happy birthday Nicho. I hope you are having/had a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sure! At this point, I don't believe or trust any of them.


It really is hard to feel confident about anyone of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have used a very strong peroxide solution on already existing mold. However, I also use a commercial solution for preventing it. I have sprayed the peroxide solution but not good to breathe in so won't do that any more unless I get a mask to wear.


Thanks!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you for the hug. Since putting the drops in every two hours my eye is not hurting anymore. Hooray!!! They are tired now and once I catch up I'm heading to bed. It is going for midnight.


Glad your eye is feeling better Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sorry to hear about being unfriended on FB by your one connection to know anything about Fale. I see there was a financial gain in all this as caretaker. Sad. Hugs.


It is rather galling. I think Fale may well have walked into the trap by complaining about me- which was really his complaint about the illness, and they chose to hear what they wanted. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It was posted in Tuesday's listing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And now I'm in a muddle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Personally, I have found him to be more of a nightmare rather than a joke. His apparent lack of knowledge of high school government class and how our form of governing works is either horribly frightening or expressing a very low opinion of the general intelligence of the American citizenry. If he succeeds in persuading the general populace that he can do whatever he wants, once in office, we are in for a world of confrontation across the globe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sadly this is my estimation as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes. It has been a good day. Always nice to be pampered with a facial and massage - things I would not normally buy for myself. Day has finished nicely with homemade pizzas and a bottle of wine. Just a shame I had to prepare and cook the pizzas myself! A bit disappointed nobody suggested going out for dinner.
> 
> Another big thank you for all the good wishes and prayers for the back pain. They are much appreciated. Pain comes and goes but I have more good days than bad, for which I am thankful. The surgery will probably not happen till September or October, so I have a while to wait. But having it then will give me a good 6 months to recuperate before our trip.
> 
> ...


Great pictures as usual Nicho, the cakes look delicious. Glad you survived cooking for a chef. Mostly I think they prefer something plain and simple when they're off duty (luckily).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Consumption was the former name of which disease?

Tuberculosis
Yellow fever
Measles
Smallpox


Answer: Tuberculosis is an infectious disease caused by various strains of mycobacteria, usually Mycobacterium tuberculosis. Tuberculosis typically attacks the lungs, but can also affect other parts of the body. It is spread through the air when people who have an active TB infection cough, sneeze, or otherwise transmit respiratory fluids through the air. The word "tuberculosis" was coined by Johann Lukas Schonle in 1839, from the Latin "tuberculum," meaning "small, swelling bump or pimple." It wasn't until 1882 when Dr. Robert Koch discovered the tubercle bacillus, for which he won a Nobel Prize in 1905, that the name tuberculosis began being exclusively used to refer to the disease formerly popularly known as consumption.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Fan Thank you for the wonderful poem and the beautiful quilt.

Happy Birthday to Nicho, Bailee, Jacklou.

I know some people don't like Trump and I don't like to talk about politics. I do give him credit for building his business into a multibillion Co. I know someone that knows him and says he is the nicest man and knows his employees and asks about their families at the Trump towers in NYC. I'm not sure who I will vote for. My friend told me that Cruz was evil so you take everything with a grain of salt. But she has some facts about Cruz that are troubling. That is all on that subject

I hope everyone is having a great day and again Happy Birthday to those who have a special day today.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgot thank you Sam for the great banana recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something to plan for. --- sam

Knitting & Craft Tours of Ireland  2017 Tours Now on Sale.

http://www.irishtourism.com/webtours16/needlework-traditions/4926?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=kd-kcc-nl-160420-KnitTradS16&utm_content=837542_KE160420&utm_medium=email#


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm tired out don't think I will be moving any where soon .
> I've walked the dog twice , tidied all up , two lots of laundry, walked there and back to knitting group and finally tackled the grass in the back garden , it must have been about a foot long and got the evening meal in the oven . So unless there is an emergency I'm not moving for the next hour or so
> Forgot to mention also cleaned sons car


Wow! You've been super woman today. You deserve a rest


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> I find it all frightening. ridiculous, disappointing, unbelievable and a thousand other negative words. Micky Mouse sounds good to me!


Do you want Hillary??????


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Can we please get off the topic of the USA election. I get more than enough from the news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm tired out don't think I will be moving any where soon .
> I've walked the dog twice , tidied all up , two lots of laundry, walked there and back to knitting group and finally tackled the grass in the back garden , it must have been about a foot long and got the evening meal in the oven . So unless there is an emergency I'm not moving for the next hour or so
> Forgot to mention also cleaned sons car


Sounds like Mary- except you didn't go to work as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it has an added meaning here that makes it not quite acceptable in many eyes. Consistent with a word starting with ..well since you said it the way you did, perhaps you know the alternative meaning here. Then there is the normal meaning to do with the nose. Depending on one's political views it could still be acceptable. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Many here don't even realise the other meaning I suspect.
As for noses here the word is slightly different, the same way as Sorlenna said (I think!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Can we please get off the topic of the USA election. I get more than enough from the news.


I get fed up with all the election stuff around when we have an election- but yours go on so much longer it would drive me mad. 
Though I guess at least you know when the election will be- we have a lot of speculation as to when the election will be called which goes on for ages before hand. The government can choose the date so they try to pick a time that they think will be most beneficial to them. The opposition though can work to force an early election.
They are currently forecasting a date of 2 July.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Many here don't even realise the other meaning I suspect.
> As for noses here the word is slightly different, the same way as Sorlenna said (I think!)


I know it...was watching a show set in the 1940s and someone got arrested for it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely photo; reminds me of Ansel Adams work.


Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully I can find the 'borrowed' pic I am looking for!
> 
> From Kate Davies Blog, a photograph of a much photographed tree on Loch Lomond, down the road from where I used to live as a child.
> 
> ETA and her dog, Bruce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely photo; reminds me of Ansel Adams work.


 :thumbup: I thought it was lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would love to do this but I also know it isn't going to happen unless the lottery win come in....LOL. Fun to dream though. 


thewren said:


> here is something to plan for. --- sam
> 
> Knitting & Craft Tours of Ireland  2017 Tours Now on Sale.
> 
> http://www.irishtourism.com/webtours16/needlework-traditions/4926?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=kd-kcc-nl-160420-KnitTradS16&utm_content=837542_KE160420&utm_medium=email#


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I for one am totally lost on this conversation....moving on....

Marianne will have surgery at 9:30 tomorrow. I will be there by the time she gets out and into her room. I have to wait for my Orencica to be delivered before I go up there. Since I won't be here tomorrow night I fixed DH steak for dinner and bought a Mango Key Line Pie for our dessert. OMG....the pie was scrumptious. I've got to now see if I can find a recipe for it.



darowil said:


> Many here don't even realise the other meaning I suspect.
> As for noses here the word is slightly different, the same way as Sorlenna said (I think!)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sounds like Mary- except you didn't go to work as well


I have been busier than my normal busy this week. I have been reading along as much as possible but my heart has been with little Bella as she was rushed to the hospital an hour away from us and has been there for 8 days now. She had major surgery again today. I had my dentist appt this week along with running to pick up prescriptions, teaching, working and of course I had the bridal shower over the weekend and had to prepare a vegetable tray and a fruit tray. There will be no rest this weekend either. I have been squeezing in laundry each night this week since there was no time over the weekend. DH has been washing the dirty dishes as he tolerates. His feet are a bit swollen right now and he is sore. DS#1 has gotten him out for walks this week which I appreciate.

I would like to express my condolences to Railyn, Bonnie and Rookie Retire in losses of family or friends.

Gwen...So glad DB's surgery went well. I hope all goes well with Brantley's tests this week. Sending my love and prayers for Marianne as well.

Happy Birthday wishes for Nicho. I do hope you are feeling better.

Julie...So hoping there will be resolution with the water meter soon. What are you knitting currently.

Bonnie...The quilt was lovely.

I do think of you often and always wish everyone well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone having a problem with technology my home phone line and Internet are off so got to wait for technician to investigate bummer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busier than my normal busy this week. I have been reading along as much as possible but my heart has been with little Bella as she was rushed to the hospital an hour away from us and has been there for 8 days now. She had major surgery again today. I had my dentist appt this week along with running to pick up prescriptions, teaching, working and of course I had the bridal shower over the weekend and had to prepare a vegetable tray and a fruit tray. There will be no rest this weekend either. I have been squeezing in laundry each night this week since there was no time over the weekend. DH has been washing the dirty dishes as he tolerates. His feet are a bit swollen right now and he is sore. DS#1 has gotten him out for walks this week which I appreciate.
> 
> I would like to express my condolences to Railyn, Bonnie and Rookie Retire in losses of family or friends.
> 
> ...


It will be at least two weeks before I know anything, Mary. Sorry to hear of little Bella's latest hurdle. I hope you are managing to get some rest. I am knitting gloves and in between times the second sleeve for the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks everyone having a problem with technology my home phone line and Internet are off so got to wait for technician to investigate bummer!


Hope they get it sorted quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone here know how to delete a gmail account? I set up a new one because it said mine had been cancelled (did not say why). Now I can't get it to authenticate the new one and allow me to sync it with my other accounts. Can't find where on google to get help and getting very frustrated. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer. Extra prayers for Bella. Take care of yourself , with all you do I wonder how you have time to sleep.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Melody ?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm tired out don't think I will be moving any where soon .
> I've walked the dog twice , tidied all up , two lots of laundry, walked there and back to knitting group and finally tackled the grass in the back garden , it must have been about a foot long and got the evening meal in the oven . So unless there is an emergency I'm not moving for the next hour or so
> Forgot to mention also cleaned sons car


I would rest as well. You did a lot today. I worked 10 hours and was on my feet most of that time. I ran an errand and then came home to cook dinner and my 3rd load of wash is in the washing machine right now. I did catch up on Facebook as that is how I find out how Bella is doing while she is in the hospital. I have also been prepping for a class I will teach tomorrow afternoon. I really need to get some sleep as I am getting up at 3:30 again tomorrow morning and going into work early again tomorrow. I did that today as well. It looks like I will be up an hour earlier on Saturday to be at work by 4AM and then working 10 hours unless my boss changes that. Busy times, but I need to cover for DH's medical time off from work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Has anyone heard from Melody ?


She has been on facebook a little bit of time this week.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> She has been on facebook a little bit of time this week.


Thank you for this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone here know how to delete a gmail account? I set up a new one because it said mine had been cancelled (did not say why). Now I can't get it to authenticate the new one and allow me to sync it with my other accounts. Can't find where on google to get help and getting very frustrated. Any help will be appreciated.


I have always found them very elusive- never a real person to help- sorry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx was part of the "Connections" group, but hasn't posted there for a very long time. I need to call her to catch up again.
> 
> PurpleFi and LondonGirl and PearlOne are part of that ongoing group also.


Is "Connections" a new thread?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Busy day so didn't get back to KTP til now. Maya and I had walk and water jogged 50 minutes. 
Gwen, will keep Marianne in my prayers.
Up most of night with colitis so going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is "Connections" a new thread?


No it's been there a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Busy day so didn't get back to KTP til now. Maya and I had walk and water jogged 50 minutes.
> Gwen, will keep Marianne in my prayers.
> Up most of night with colitis so going to bed early tonight.


 :thumbup: But also not good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone here know how to delete a gmail account? I set up a new one because it said mine had been cancelled (did not say why). Now I can't get it to authenticate the new one and allow me to sync it with my other accounts. Can't find where on google to get help and getting very frustrated. Any help will be appreciated.


Here Gwen, hopefully this will help. 
https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/61177?hl=en


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully I can find the 'borrowed' pic I am looking for!
> 
> From Kate Davies Blog, a photograph of a much photographed tree on Loch Lomond, down the road from where I used to live as a child.
> 
> ETA and her dog, Bruce.


Wonderful photo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great pictures as usual Nicho, the cakes look delicious. Glad you survived cooking for a chef. Mostly I think they prefer something plain and simple when they're off duty (luckily).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would rest as well. You did a lot today. I worked 10 hours and was on my feet most of that time. I ran an errand and then came home to cook dinner and my 3rd load of wash is in the washing machine right now. I did catch up on Facebook as that is how I find out how Bella is doing while she is in the hospital. I have also been prepping for a class I will teach tomorrow afternoon. I really need to get some sleep as I am getting up at 3:30 again tomorrow morning and going into work early again tomorrow. I did that today as well. It looks like I will be up an hour earlier on Saturday to be at work by 4AM and then working 10 hours unless my boss changes that. Busy times, but I need to cover for DH's medical time off from work.


Sorry you are having to work even more extra hours. Does your husband not get any sick time or disability through work?

I hope poor little Bella will be doing better soon. So hard on both her & her family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope the colitis is better soon.

I went for lunch with a couple of friends & did some errands after. 
It looked so nice this morning & not bad in my sheltered yard but the cold north wind feels like it's coming off the icecap. It's only -6C/21F but feels much colder.
I did some sewing & will have to get busy transplanting in the morning.
I have an appointment to get the shingles vaccine just after lunch. T fists $200, I'm not sure if my extra insurance pays any but after seeing how my mom suffered, I don't care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You've been super woman today. You deserve a rest


Made a change from being a lazy pudding :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I for one am totally lost on this conversation....moving on....
> 
> Marianne will have surgery at 9:30 tomorrow. I will be there by the time she gets out and into her room. I have to wait for my Orencica to be delivered before I go up there. Since I won't be here tomorrow night I fixed DH steak for dinner and bought a Mango Key Line Pie for our dessert. OMG....the pie was scrumptious. I've got to now see if I can find a recipe for it.


Hope all goes well for Marianne . She is lucky to have a good friend like you Gwen . 
I love your new avatar


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I would rest as well. You did a lot today. I worked 10 hours and was on my feet most of that time. I ran an errand and then came home to cook dinner and my 3rd load of wash is in the washing machine right now. I did catch up on Facebook as that is how I find out how Bella is doing while she is in the hospital. I have also been prepping for a class I will teach tomorrow afternoon. I really need to get some sleep as I am getting up at 3:30 again tomorrow morning and going into work early again tomorrow. I did that today as well. It looks like I will be up an hour earlier on Saturday to be at work by 4AM and then working 10 hours unless my boss changes that. Busy times, but I need to cover for DH's medical time off from work.


I've been reading the Super Bella posts on Facebook to . Such a lot of operations she has to go through 
Hope you get some rest sometime Mary also hoping your husband is doing well after his surgery


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wonderful photo. Thanks for posting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully I can find the 'borrowed' pic I am looking for!
> 
> From Kate Davies Blog, a photograph of a much photographed tree on Loch Lomond, down the road from where I used to live as a child.
> 
> ETA and her dog, Bruce.


Very nice


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is "Connections" a new thread?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396002-1.html

It's been going on for quite a long time -- a group of people who have become very good friends; very much like our tea party.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Had a great day downtown Chicago yesterday for a meeting. I do miss working down there - the hustle and bustle of the city can be invigorating. I was in a conference room on the 27th floor -- very different from my growing up years where the top of the grain elevator was the highest point around. I never was tempted to climb the water tower which would have been higher.

Had a gread meeting and time spent on the train coming home was to reassure a lady from rural Indiana that she would be just fine finding her stop further along the line and showed her the schedule and which was the stop before hers so that she would be prepared to get off. It was about 35 years ago that I was in her same spot and know the anxiety it can cause. I found though that once comfortable on our train system, I was pretty confident going on the trains in London and Paris. It is a lesson I want to make sure our grandkids learn how to use all the public transportation; we're such a nation of loving our personal cars and think we need to get away from that for the sake of our environment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Has anyone heard from Melody ?


I just had a quick look on her facebook page... she has been active on there... up to 4 hours ago, so I guess she is ok. I hope so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been reading the Super Bella posts on Facebook to . Such a lot of operations she has to go through
> Hope you get some rest sometime Mary also hoping your husband is doing well after his surgery


Me too.... she is such a brave little thing and so cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busier than my normal busy this week. I have been reading along as much as possible but my heart has been with little Bella as she was rushed to the hospital an hour away from us and has been there for 8 days now. She had major surgery again today. I had my dentist appt this week along with running to pick up prescriptions, teaching, working and of course I had the bridal shower over the weekend and had to prepare a vegetable tray and a fruit tray. There will be no rest this weekend either. I have been squeezing in laundry each night this week since there was no time over the weekend. DH has been washing the dirty dishes as he tolerates. His feet are a bit swollen right now and he is sore. DS#1 has gotten him out for walks this week which I appreciate.
> 
> I would like to express my condolences to Railyn, Bonnie and Rookie Retire in losses of family or friends.
> 
> ...


That poor family with all they keep going through- and poor little Bella, what a life she has had. But she has the most important things- Jesus and her families love.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> That poor family with all they keep going through- and poor little Bella, what a life she has had. But she has the most important things- Jesus and her families love.


Having those two in your life more than make up for other lacking things, I believe. So many don't have even those two; many more have so many ''things'' but not these two most 
important ones.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping Marianne's surgery goes well. Wonderful that you can be there for her Gwen.

Sassafrass, so sorry that your illness is still acting up so much. Being in terrible pain like that is no fun. Hope you were finally able to get some sleep.

So sorry to hear about dear little Bella. Her suffering and pain have been so great and I guess this is all she has known in life with her physical afflictions. Prayers and hugs for her.

Won't have time to catch up but thinking of all of you. A lot of calls to make and things to do. Having a terrible time thinking of spending the money to buy new clothes, but things are hanging on me. I have gained some weight back, but will go back on the diet after our trip. Can feel the excitement building.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a great day downtown Chicago yesterday for a meeting. I do miss working down there - the hustle and bustle of the city can be invigorating. I was in a conference room on the 27th floor -- very different from my growing up years where the top of the grain elevator was the highest point around. I never was tempted to climb the water tower which would have been higher.
> 
> Had a gread meeting and time spent on the train coming home was to reassure a lady from rural Indiana that she would be just fine finding her stop further along the line and showed her the schedule and which was the stop before hers so that she would be prepared to get off. It was about 35 years ago that I was in her same spot and know the anxiety it can cause. I found though that once comfortable on our train system, I was pretty confident going on the trains in London and Paris. It is a lesson I want to make sure our grandkids learn how to use all the public transportation; we're such a nation of loving our personal cars and think we need to get away from that for the sake of our environment.


No chance to get away from cars here. Very few passenger trains here & those are very expensive. We only have bus service 3 times a week & there is talk of cutting that which I think is ridiculous as some depend on it. A lot of freight comes by bus as well & the courier companies are lobbying to get that business. We feel the bus should stay even if it's not profitable, it's a crown corporation(government subsidized) there are some who have. No other means of travel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope Mariannes surgery goes well.

Daralene, have fun on your trip, do you leave soon?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Having those two in your life more than make up for other lacking things, I believe. So many don't have even those two; many more have so many ''things'' but not these two most
> important ones.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think it's a good thing her family has strong faith, otherwise I don't know how they would endure all the problems with their kids.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Hope you can keep bus service.
Daralene, thank you. I know clothes are expensive. But you are worth it and it is a good way to celebrate your weight loss.
Maya and I had our walk. Have knitting this afternoon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have been busier than my normal busy this week. I have been reading along as much as possible but my heart has been with little Bella as she was rushed to the hospital an hour away from us and has been there for 8 days now. She had major surgery again today. I had my dentist appt this week along with running to pick up prescriptions, teaching, working and of course I had the bridal shower over the weekend and had to prepare a vegetable tray and a fruit tray. There will be no rest this weekend either. I have been squeezing in laundry each night this week since there was no time over the weekend. DH has been washing the dirty dishes as he tolerates. His feet are a bit swollen right now and he is sore. DS#1 has gotten him out for walks this week which I appreciate.
> 
> I would like to express my condolences to Railyn, Bonnie and Rookie Retire in losses of family or friends.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this about Bella. Will be keeping her and her family in my thoughts. Mary, I don't know how you keep going with all you do.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:
 

> Gwen, glad you got some help with your eye. Such a shame it had to get so bad for so long, but thankfully you have some relief now.


~~~Hi All.....I have been off for a while, but have really missed everyone. Life just gets in the way sometimes!

I just got a call from Gwen, who is on her way to see Marianne, after her surgery. While driving she got a call saying her brother was back in surgery...getting a pacemaker. All prayers would be most appreciated. She does have a plateful now....between her eye, Marianne, and her brother! True to Gwen...she keeps a cheerful attitude!

We are in Ohio...trying to get the cottage opened....of course...things are not running smoothly. The weather is not working on getting warmer (pfui!)...but the flowers are in full bloom, birds are singing, but the sun is hiding.
One of the biggest hurdles we faced...no hot water! And the water heater is only about 5 years old! Trying to cook and wash dishes in a cold house, with just cold water....does NOT "cut the mustard" for sure! And company comes this afternoon. The heater has shown some signs of life...the water is tepid now....so may it is just slow waking up after a long winter's nap? Who knows!

DDIL is still hangin' in....she is now past the 20 weeks date. She is feeling better...and they are talking names. That is a good sign! Her doctor visits show good growth and progress. We are all VERY happy about that!

I must run off now...need to do more prep for company...sure hope to get back on before too long....

Prayers to all in need...garlands of flowers to those who have celebrations! Hugs all 'round! Carol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All.....I have been off for a while, but have really missed everyone. Life just gets in the way sometimes!
> 
> I just got a call from Gwen, who is on her way to see Marianne, after her surgery. While driving she got a call saying her brother was back in surgery...getting a pacemaker. All prayers would be most appreciated. She does have a plateful now....between her eye, Marianne, and her brother! True to Gwen...she keeps a cheerful attitude!
> 
> ...


Glad DDIL is getting there. Thanks for the up-date on Gwen- odd having her out of contact.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called eye surgeon's office today since burning and tearing in right eye has continued to increase in spite of him having added another round of drops (left eye most recently done is fine; this is the first eye). Glad I did. They had me come in and because of the RA the swelling had never completely gone away from the surgery and had returned even worse which according to the other doctor there, very typical if you have RA. Anyway, they put me back on one of the drops very aggressively (every 2 hours when awake for 2 days, then every 3 hours when awake for 2 days, then 4 times a day....and so on. First time now in a week and a half that I'm out of pain/burning in the right eye. Also said the surgery itself though was doing great but since this eye did this it quite likely will happen with the left eye. Sure hope not!
> 
> Also just talked to SIL and DB is doing well. Took him off several machines today and is breathing on his own. Got him up into a chair for 10 minutes for cardiac pt. Hope to be able to send him home by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you to all the prayers said and continuing to be said for him. SIL said it has meant a lot to her and to him and it certainly has been appreciated by me. You folks are the best!


Glad to hear that your eye is pain free. Must have been such a worry for you. Good news that your DB's surgery was successful and that he may get home this weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> The pink and blue quilt is the one my white kitty played with.
> Second one is my other kitty enjoying the one I made for a friend.


Lovely quilts, Fan. Kitty sure likes it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho and Jacklou, happy birthday to both of you.


I missed both. Belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All.....I have been off for a while, but have really missed everyone. Life just gets in the way sometimes!
> 
> I just got a call from Gwen, who is on her way to see Marianne, after her surgery. While driving she got a call saying her brother was back in surgery...getting a pacemaker. All prayers would be most appreciated. She does have a plateful now....between her eye, Marianne, and her brother! True to Gwen...she keeps a cheerful attitude!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update from Gwen. Sorry to hear of her DBs setback. Hope having a pacemaker will solve the problems.
Sorry also to hear of your trials and tribulations getting your cottage opened. No hot water is no joke. Glad to hear your DDIL is past 20 weeks and feeling better. I'm sure you all are breathing a sigh of relief! Fingers crossed that the rest of the pregnancy goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No chance to get away from cars here. Very few passenger trains here & those are very expensive. We only have bus service 3 times a week & there is talk of cutting that which I think is ridiculous as some depend on it. A lot of freight comes by bus as well & the courier companies are lobbying to get that business. We feel the bus should stay even if it's not profitable, it's a crown corporation(government subsidized) there are some who have. No other means of travel.


I'm very lucky to be in this area - there are great public train and bus services as well as some independent van pools and our Township office which provides very reduced fares for "escort" service (by volunteers and by Township buses) to grocery shopping, doctor appointments, visit loved ones in hospital, hair appointments, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, glad to heat things seem to be going well for your DIL.
No hot water is definitely a pain in the backside, hope it's just slow to heat. Most watermheaters have 2 elements, at least here, maybe one isn't working, just a thought
The is for the news from Gwen, hope the pacemaker fixes the problems her brother is having, usually that's a pretty simple surgery.

I'm curious, (OK, nosey) do Bellas family have some special insurance to cover all the medical costs? Here that wouldn't br an issue but I know it's a concern in the US


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol - good to see you, but not so good to hear of living without hot water. You, like Gwen, are seeming to look on the bright side of things.

Sorry to hear about Gwen's brother - prayers continuing.

Keeping the prayers going for Bella and her family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's been there a long time.


Is it under some other heading? I don't see "connections" listed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know what's happened to my monitor. It's gone half way up the screen. Anyone know a solution to fix it? 

Never mind, I turned the monitor off and it's back to normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is it under some other heading? I don't see "connections" listed.


Try searching 'Connections', Liz, I got lots of results- apparently it was started by Purple-fi


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Try searching 'Connections', Liz, I got lots of results- apparently it was started by Purple-fi


thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks everyone having a problem with technology my home phone line and Internet are off so got to wait for technician to investigate bummer!


Two days ago, my SIL saw a message pop up on her computer saying that it was in danger and that she shouldn't do anything more on it but that she should call the number on the screen. She panicked and did call the number. Her sister in Calgary got the same message. It was a scam so everyone beware.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone here know how to delete a gmail account? I set up a new one because it said mine had been cancelled (did not say why). Now I can't get it to authenticate the new one and allow me to sync it with my other accounts. Can't find where on google to get help and getting very frustrated. Any help will be appreciated.


I went to Google and entered "how to delete a gmail account". A thread popped up on youtube. I didn't watch it but have you tried that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396002-1.html
> 
> It's been going on for quite a long time -- a group of people who have become very good friends; very much like our tea party.


thanks. Didn't know it existed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is it under some other heading? I don't see "connections" listed.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396002-1.html

Try this link -- it may take you to the middle of the conversation....they don't start over each week; it's one long continuous thread that Admin breaks apart from time to time - at each 100th page usually. Just jump in --- I'll be looking for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 21 April '16

Today is Bulldogs Are Beautiful Day. If theres ever a day when its time to look beyond appearances, its Bulldogs Are Beautiful Day. Known for their wrinkly faces, stocky builds and tendency to slobber, bulldogs dont often find themselves associated with the word beautiful. On this occasion, however, things are different.

To celebrate, owners treat their beloved pets to a special adventure  be it a walk in the park or something more extensive. Delicious treats and extra cuddles are usually on the menu, too. Some dog-lovers dress their pets in cute garments and accessories. Those who dont already own bulldogs, but have always wanted a furry, dribbling, loyal friend, can consider rescuing one from a dog home.

Bulldogs come in a wide variety of types, including Bull Mastiff, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier and the Olde English Bulldogge. They are related to the Asiatic Mastiff, which, according to historical records, lived in Mesopotamia around 4,000 BC.

Today is High Five Day. High Five Day aims to promote awareness of cancer, and the effects that it has on all of us. Two in five people are likely to be diagnosed with some form of the disease during their lifetime, and their stories touch and impact everybody in their lives. Give somebody a high-five, and see if you can raise sponsorship money for giving as many high fives as you can, or by giving high-fives to celebrities and famous people.

Today is Kickball Day Kickball is a popular playground sport that has been around since the early 1900s. Originally called Kick Baseball the game was used by physical education teachers to teach school children the basics of baseball. The game is typically played on a field and uses 3 bases, a pitchers mound, and a home plate. Like Baseball or softball, 2 teams compete to score runs by kicking a rubber ball and running around the bases to score. The team with the most runs at the end of the game wins. The sport is easy to play and tons of fun so it is not surprising that it has grown in popularity with both children and adults alike.

Kickball fans of all ages have been begging for a day to share their love of the game so, at long last, Kickball Day is here! Kickball Day is launched by WAKA Kickball & Social Sports the nations premiere social sports and event company that runs kickball leagues for thousands of people each year in the US. Kickball Day gives you an excuse to get outside and relive your childhood glory days or discover a new way to exercise.

To take part in celebrating Kickball day, visit kickball.com to get a copy of the official rules of the game, get 20 friends or coworkers together, and set up a kickball field for an afternoon (or after-work) game! You can also join one of WAKAs many leagues by registering to play at kickball.com.

So, to all you kickball fans of the world, grab a ball and play a game with your friends and celebrate your favorite sport!

Today is Poem In Your Pocket Day What better way to make friends than being prepared to spontaneously recite poetry? Prepare for Poem in Your Pocket Day by having your favourite verse tucked about your person, ready to orate at any moment!

Today is Kindergarten Day. Kindergarten Day celebrates birthday of Friedrich Froebe who was born in 1782 and started the first kindergarten in 1837, in Germany.

Despite being popular in Germany, the Prussian government outlawed the schools in 1851. Froebe died a year later and it wasnt until 1860 that the Prussians relented and allowed the schools to continue. 1873 saw the first public kindergarten opened in the United States, in St Louis.

Today is Tea Day. Tea is an aromatic beverage commonly prepared by pouring hot or boiling water over cured leaves of the Camellia sinensis, an evergreen shrub native to Asia. After water, it is the most widely consumed drink in the world. There are many different types of tea; some teas, like Darjeeling and Chinese greens, have a cooling, slightly bitter, and astringent flavour, while others have vastly different profiles that include sweet, nutty, floral or grassy notes.

Recognition that 70 years after George Orwells essay A nice cup of tea everyone has a certain way they like theirs. How do you like yours?

10 Health Boosting Herbal Teas Wellness Mama

Herbal teas are a delicious and easy way to increase your fluid intake and sneak in some extra nutrients. Unlike coffee (whose health benefits are highly debated) herbal teas offer the benefits and nutrients without the caffeine (and pesticides in non-organic coffee).
There are literally thousands of combinations of herbal teas, so there is one for every palate. Herbal teas can be very inexpensive if you buy the ingredients in bulk and you can mix up your own combinations!
If you arent already an avid herbal tea drinker, here are some delicious combinations to break you in gently.

Chamomile

Chamomile flower tea is one of the most consumed teas in the world behind regular black tea. Chamomile flowers have a naturally sweet taste with a hint of an apple flavor. Chamomile is a good herbal source of Magnesium, and is known as a soothing and relaxing herb.
It makes an excellent in the evening or in times of stress because of its mildly sedative and soothing properties. It is an excellent herb for children and can even be an effective remedy for pink eye.
Chamomile can be made into a tincture for a more potent effect and to extend shelf life.

Mint

Mint tea is probably second to Chamomile in popularity among herbal teas. Peppermint tea soothes the digestive track and is helpful for heartburn, nausea and indigestion. I drink it daily in early pregnancy to help alleviate nausea and use it in a homemade digestive tincture.

While it is especially helpful during illness, Peppermint is a delicious tea anytime and can be consumed alone or with other herbs to help increase their effectiveness.

Raspberry Leaf

Raspberry leaf is my favorite tea and I drink it daily. It is highly nutritious and especially beneficial for women as it helps balance hormones and is good for the skin. It is often consumed during pregnancy as it can strengthen the uterus and is a good source of Magnesium, Potassium, and B-Vitamins (all important during pregnancy).

Raspberry Leaf Tea has a taste similar to regular black tea and can be combined with Stevia leaf to make a naturally sweet tea. I drink it hot in the winer and cold during the summer months and my kids like it iced (and sometimes with chia seeds in it). Herbalists often recommend Raspberry Leaf tea or tincture to women suffering from infertility, PCOS, endometriosis, or painful menses.

Sleep Easy Blend

My go-to tea when I am having trouble sleeping is an equal mixture of Chamomile, Mint, and Catnip herbs.

Catnip has natural relaxing and soothing properties. It is one of the ingredients in my Sweet Dreams Sleep Tincture, which is great at helping kids relax and sleep better, especially during illness.

I mix a teaspoon each of Chamomile, Mint, and Catnip herbs in a glass of water for a relaxing nighttime tea that is also great during illness. This same mixture can be used to fill a homemade eye pillow to aid in sleep as well.

Lavender Tea

Lavender is my favorite scent and essential oil but it is too strong to be used alone in a tea. My favorite Lavender Tea recipe is:

Ingredients

1/2 cup Mint Leaf
2 Tablespoons Dried Lavender
2 Tablespoons Stevia (optional)

Directions

1. Mix all and store in an air-tight container.

2. Use 1-2 tsp per cup of water to make hot or iced tea.

Chai Tea

Chai tea is a favorite around our house and we usually make it with Raspberry Leaf tea instead of black tea and with coconut milk instead of regular milk. There are many variations of chai tea recipes and with a little experimenting, you can find the one that you like best. Here is my basic recipe to give you some ideas.
When I dont feel like making my own, I love this caffeine free Firefly Chai that is slightly sweeter than regular Chai and is great for nighttime. If you add a little chamomile and catnip to it, it is a delicious evening drink for kids.

Herbal Coffee

Have trouble kicking the coffee habit? While I still love coffee once in a while, an herbal coffee is a great alternative without the caffeine. My favorite one packs a powerful nutritional punch too with Maca powder and dandelion root!

Stomach Soother

For stomach aches or for those prone to digestive troubles, this tea is very calming. The recipe is also very easy:

Ingredients

2 teaspoons mint leaf
1/2 teaspoon fennel seeds
Pinch of dried ginger (optional)

Directions

1. Pour 1 cup of boiling water over it, steep, covered for 5 minutes and consume.

2. You can also add some grass-fed gelatin powder (about a tablespoon) for a long-lasting soothing effect.

Pregnant-Tea

During pregnancy I drink a special tea that helps keep nausea and digestive troubles at bay and also helps strengthen the uterus. The nettle also provides Vitamin K, an essential nutrient for pregnancy and birth to help with clotting.

Many women report having easier and faster labors from using this tea, though my labors are typically 24+ hours even though I go natural, so I may not be the best example! This tea is delicious anytime, but especially during pregnancy.

What you need:

4 cups Raspberry Leaf
1/2 cup Mint Leaf
1/4 cup Stevia Leaf
1 cup Nettle Leaf

Directions

1. Mix and use 1 tablespoon to brew by the glass or 1 cup to brew by the gallon. Add more or less Stevia to taste. Enjoy!

Kombucha Tea

This herbal tea is consumed cold and requires a culture to make but it is packed with vitamins and probiotics. It is made with regular black tea, though Im experimenting with making it with coffee as well. Kombucha is a slightly sweet, slightly tangy drink that can be made fizzy like soda if a secondary fermentation is done.
Here is how I make Kombucha Soda and there are endless flavor variations. Many people report extra energy and more mental clarity from drinking Kombucha.

What is your favorite herbal tea? Do you make any of your own?

http://wellnessmama.com/5442/health-boosting-herbal-teas/

Whose tombstone bears the inscription "The best is yet to come"?

Johnny Carson
Frank Sinatra
Bob Hope
George Burns

Nutella was invented during WWII, when an Italian pastry maker mixed hazelnuts into chocolate to extend his chocolate ration.

April 21
1980 - Tony Romo
1951 - Tony Danza
1926 - Queen Elizabeth II

April 21, 1789
John Adams was sworn in as the first vice president of the United States.

Answer: "The Best is Yet to Come" is a 1959 song, generally associated with Frank Sinatra, who recorded it on his 1964 album It Might as Well Be Swing. It was the last song Sinatra sang in public, on February 25, 1995, and the words "The Best is Yet to Come" are etched on Sinatra's tombstone. Sinatra died on May 14, 1998, aged 82, after suffering a severe heart attack. His last words to his wife reportedly were, "I'm losing." The night after his death, in New York, the Empire State Building glowed blue in tribute, and in Las Vegas, the lights on the Strip were dimmed and casinos stopped spinning for a minute in his honor.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Phone issue is a fault not a scam. Telco are working on it, hopefully will be sorted today. Neighbour is also down so hope it will be fixed soon.
Watching early news and saw the singer musician Prince has died.
Not a fan of his but sad for those who are, 57 is very young.A lot of talent has left this world lately.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's 9.15pm here and I'm tired but trying to stay awake a bit longer as I don't want to wake up in a couple of hours and be wide awake . I've had another busy day here . Walked the dog Twice , walked to the shops , washed the Windows , did some laundry , cut the grass again now it's the short length I want it , also straightened up to small rose trees that had started to uproot because of the flooding , my poor feet are really protesting 
Also restarted on my bonnet after frogging the whole thing yesterday , why I continue to knit something when I know it's not going right is a mystery to me , but now I'm just doing my own thing and I'm happy with how it's turning out . Need to figure out how to put some yo s in with the decreases for the back but I'll get there hopefully without another trip to the frog pond


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad DDIL is getting there. Thanks for the up-date on Gwen- odd having her out of contact.


Thank you from me to Carol about the update on Gwen s brother also about your DIL hope she continues to feel better through the rest of her pregnancy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the poetry, Fan! A talent, for sure!


Fan said:


> Dear tea party family, it's been a tough week for some of you so I thought I would lighten things up a little for you.
> Here are 3 of my scribbles for you to perhaps like. I see there's been a gorgeous quilt photo, folks talking of their health issues, and Bicycle day so I found these in my folder.
> 
> My Patchwork Quilt.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely! Love the album quilts with various patterns. Great work!


Fan said:


> The pink and blue quilt is the one my white kitty played with.
> Second one is my other kitty enjoying the one I made for a friend.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice new photo, Miss Gwen! Glad the eyes are improving.


Gweniepooh said:


> thank you for the hug. Since putting the drops in every two hours my eye is not hurting anymore. Hooray!!! They are tired now and once I catch up I'm heading to bed. It is going for midnight.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Denise!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gee, Sonja, slacking again!


Swedenme said:


> Well I'm tired out don't think I will be moving any where soon .
> I've walked the dog twice , tidied all up , two lots of laundry, walked there and back to knitting group and finally tackled the grass in the back garden , it must have been about a foot long and got the evening meal in the oven . So unless there is an emergency I'm not moving for the next hour or so
> Forgot to mention also cleaned sons car


 :XD: :XD: No wonder you are tired!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wouldn't this be fun!? When do you want to go, Sam? Are you feeling more chipper, today?


thewren said:


> here is something to plan for. --- sam
> 
> Knitting & Craft Tours of Ireland  2017 Tours Now on Sale.
> 
> http://www.irishtourism.com/webtours16/needlework-traditions/4926?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=kd-kcc-nl-160420-KnitTradS16&utm_content=837542_KE160420&utm_medium=email#


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad DDIL is getting there. Thanks for the up-date on Gwen- odd having her out of contact.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you oneapril it's fun writing my thoughts on life etc
Quilts are another love of mine though it's been 3 years since I made one for a baby girl in family.
Then there's knitting crochet and cross stitch to play with,gotta love them all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Two days ago, my SIL saw a message pop up on her computer saying that it was in danger and that she shouldn't do anything more on it but that she should call the number on the screen. She panicked and did call the number. Her sister in Calgary got the same message. It was a scam so everyone beware.


I hope neither of them got caught in the scam. I've heard of this before.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for update on Gwen. I hope your water heater is working.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.

Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Melody has asked me to let everyone know that she is well. She has been busy with appointments and moving things to the new apartment. Then there is the unpacking at the new place. She hopes to be back to the KP soon, but for now she wants us to know that she is doing okay. She even knitted a baby hat today which made her feel good. She says that Greg has been reasonable with the move. I didn't ask about the dogs as I know she is doing the best she can. It was wonderful to hear from her.

Bella is struggling today. Her mom thinks they could be at the hospital for at least 5 more days. I know that they have a lot of medical expenses and they pay what they can when they can. I believe our church will be doing a fundraiser dinner to raise money for them. I am trying to find out if there will be a silent auction for it. 

Gwen and Carol...Thanks for the updates. My prayers are with you and your family. So glad to hear of the good report so far for Marianne.

I have to try and catch up with the tea party when I can. It has been a busy month for me and it will not be letting up before the end of the month. I am blessed to have the extra hours of work to cover for my DH's medical time off. He will have less than 1/2 of the time covered and the rest we will have no pay. We will be okay. I am knitting, working, doing laundry, working and keeping busy. I do sleep about 6-7 hours on most nights. I have to sleep to stay healthy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It's 9.15pm here and I'm tired but trying to stay awake a bit longer as I don't want to wake up in a couple of hours and be wide awake . I've had another busy day here . Walked the dog Twice , walked to the shops , washed the Windows , did some laundry , cut the grass again now it's the short length I want it , also straightened up to small rose trees that had started to uproot because of the flooding , my poor feet are really protesting
> Also restarted on my bonnet after frogging the whole thing yesterday , why I continue to knit something when I know it's not going right is a mystery to me , but now I'm just doing my own thing and I'm happy with how it's turning out . Need to figure out how to put some yo s in with the decreases for the back but I'll get there hopefully without another trip to the frog pond


You tire me out! So glad you are getting things done around the house.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's a good thing her family has strong faith, otherwise I don't know how they would endure all the problems with their kids.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: When you walk into their home, you can see the love and peace that they try to keep in their home. The children are so loving and caring of one another and they feel the stress of all that is going on. I remember when Cole was about Bella's age and Dad was on military deployment, he asked his mother for a bandaid. She asked why he needed a bandaid and he told his mom that his heart was broken and he needed a bandaid to fix it. He was missing his dad so much. He would spend time with me at church and we would talk about things. He is precious to endure all that he has had to endure. I love this family so much. They are a reminder to me that God has truly blessed me with the miracles that my boys have experienced in order to be alive and well. I wish the same for them with their girls. Bella and Faith have difficult journeys to live through, but they smile because they are loved and feel that love all around them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396002-1.html
> 
> Try this link -- it may take you to the middle of the conversation....they don't start over each week; it's one long continuous thread that Admin breaks apart from time to time - at each 100th page usually. Just jump in --- I'll be looking for you.


Holy smokes! You guys are already up to page 242 on that thread. You talk even more than we do here :roll: :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope neither of them got caught in the scam. I've heard of this before.


When the man started to ask for money, my SIL clued in and hung up. She had her son check the computer and everything is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


Glad that your DB and Marianne are doing better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Melody has asked me to let everyone know that she is well. She has been busy with appointments and moving things to the new apartment. Then there is the unpacking at the new place. She hopes to be back to the KP soon, but for now she wants us to know that she is doing okay. She even knitted a baby hat today which made her feel good. She says that Greg has been reasonable with the move. I didn't ask about the dogs as I know she is doing the best she can. It was wonderful to hear from her.
> 
> Bella is struggling today. Her mom thinks they could be at the hospital for at least 5 more days. I know that they have a lot of medical expenses and they pay what they can when they can. I believe our church will be doing a fundraiser dinner to raise money for them. I am trying to find out if there will be a silent auction for it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to read that Bella is struggling. What a little trooper she is. I sure hope the fundraiser will be enough to help with the expenses.

Good that you are able to get some extra work time to help with your expenses.

Thanks for letting us know how Melody is doing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Holy smokes! You guys are already up to page 242 on that thread. You talk even more than we do here :roll: :roll:


But, it doesn't re-start each week so you can almost imagine what page number we'd be on if we didn't stop and start over. Admin usually breaks up the thread when it reaches 100 pages, but guess Admin is too busy to monitor that particular thread.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear that Marianne, Gwen's brother and Melody are doing okay. Prayers will continue.

Continuing prayers also for Bella and Faith and the rest of the family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry to read that Bella is struggling. What a little trooper she is. I sure hope the fundraiser will be enough to help with the expenses.
> 
> Good that you are able to get some extra work time to help with your expenses.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know how Melody is doing.


Bella was being fitted for a wheelchair a few weeks ago which will mean a different van will soon be needed. The current van has over 250,000 miles on it. Faith and another child in the family have to use wheelchairs sometimes as well. For the most part these members of the family do walk and run around. It walking is continuous, then these 3 members of the family need the use of a wheelchair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ETA, in reference Pacer's last few posts.

It is good that Bella's family is so loving and caring, I believe it is only special souls who take on the challenges that Bella and others face. Praying that she is bouncing soon, rather than troubled by this latest set back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From mjs, relating to Her Majesty QEll's sense of style:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/queen-elizabeth-birthday-style_us_5717a4eee4b0060ccda50ba2?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good news!


Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Who received Alexander Graham Bell's first successful telephone call in 1876?

Thomas Edison
Henry Ford
Thomas Watson
Albert Einstein


Answer: Thomas Augustus Watson was an assistant to Alexander Graham Bell, notably in the invention of the telephone in 1876. He is best known because, as the recipient of the first telephone call - although coming from just the next room - his name became the first words ever said over the phone. "Mr. Watson - Come here - I want to see you," Bell said when first using the new invention, according to Bell's laboratory notebook. There is some dispute about the actual words used, as Thomas Watson, in his own voice, remembered it as "Mr. Watson - Come here - I want you."


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Personally, I have found him to be more of a nightmare rather than a joke. His apparent lack of knowledge of high school government class and how our form of governing works is either horribly frightening or expressing a very low opinion of the general intelligence of the American citizenry. If he succeeds in persuading the general populace that he can do whatever he wants, once in office, we are in for a world of confrontation across the globe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Popping in quick before I go to bed. Just had a message from Jynx. She is having computer and provider issues, and getting her mom ready to move in a few weeks, plus dealing with contractors due to hail damage. Lots of hail damage. Otherwise doing okay. She asked for a registration form for KAP!!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Here is another reminder, registration is OPEN for KAP. Send me a PM to get the info, please.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was being fitted for a wheelchair a few weeks ago which will mean a different van will soon be needed. The current van has over 250,000 miles on it. Faith and another child in the family have to use wheelchairs sometimes as well. For the most part these members of the family do walk and run around. It walking is continuous, then these 3 members of the family need the use of a wheelchair.[/quote
> 
> This family has suffered more than anyone should have to endure. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I for one am totally lost on this conversation....moving on....
> 
> Marianne will have surgery at 9:30 tomorrow. I will be there by the time she gets out and into her room. I have to wait for my Orencica to be delivered before I go up there. Since I won't be here tomorrow night I fixed DH steak for dinner and bought a Mango Key Line Pie for our dessert. OMG....the pie was scrumptious. I've got to now see if I can find a recipe for it.


Please give Marianne a gentle hug for me. She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busier than my normal busy this week. I have been reading along as much as possible but my heart has been with little Bella as she was rushed to the hospital an hour away from us and has been there for 8 days now. She had major surgery again today. I had my dentist appt this week along with running to pick up prescriptions, teaching, working and of course I had the bridal shower over the weekend and had to prepare a vegetable tray and a fruit tray. There will be no rest this weekend either. I have been squeezing in laundry each night this week since there was no time over the weekend. DH has been washing the dirty dishes as he tolerates. His feet are a bit swollen right now and he is sore. DS#1 has gotten him out for walks this week which I appreciate.
> 
> I would like to express my condolences to Railyn, Bonnie and Rookie Retire in losses of family or friends.
> 
> ...


I have been following Bella on face book. She and the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Has anyone heard from Melody ?


I saw a short post on Face Book this evening. She posted another baby hat. That's all I have seen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would rest as well. You did a lot today. I worked 10 hours and was on my feet most of that time. I ran an errand and then came home to cook dinner and my 3rd load of wash is in the washing machine right now. I did catch up on Facebook as that is how I find out how Bella is doing while she is in the hospital. I have also been prepping for a class I will teach tomorrow afternoon. I really need to get some sleep as I am getting up at 3:30 again tomorrow morning and going into work early again tomorrow. I did that today as well. It looks like I will be up an hour earlier on Saturday to be at work by 4AM and then working 10 hours unless my boss changes that. Busy times, but I need to cover for DH's medical time off from work.


Keeping your DH in my thoughts as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I wrote the following poem several years ago, in regard to a very treasured family item. The family history behind it, is my grandfather bought it in Scotland around 1922 before family emigrated to New Zealand. It cost the mighty sum of 7 shillings 6 pence, 75 cents.My grandmother was furious with him for spending so much on this great big thing, to be taken round the world, by ship as space was very limited as to what could be brought with them on board. It's value is substantially more today, and we have it well insured.
I inherited it from my father. It will be passed on to a cousin after my caretaker ship ends. We researched its origins and discovered it was built around 1796, quite an heirloom to inherit. 

Our Grandad
All is quiet down the end of the hall
Where the old gent stands proudly, next to the wall
But something is wrong he's not at all well
In fact he's retreated right into his shell
His voice is quite silent a bell which won't ring
He really has lost it, no ring a ding ding
An experts opinion on the cause of his plight
Told us an overhaul will see him put right
We will have win Lotto, and win lots of dough
To have Grandad mended and back on the go
And when he's all fixed and back in his place
If you look closely, you'll see a smile on his face
Grandads been with us for 200 years
He's seen both the world wars, depressions and tears
But although he's seen changes, some happy, some sad
He reminds us life continues, no matter how bad
Our grandfather clock, stands next to the wall
As time ticks on, at the end of the hall
His voice ringing clearly, for the neighbours to hear
He's sure to be with us, another 200 years.

Ps. When we inherited it, we had to stop it ringing as it was incredibly loud and kept us awake. So it's silent again. It's built from Scottish oak, and solid brass face, with heavy lead weights you wind up with a big key.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Busy day so didn't get back to KTP til now. Maya and I had walk and water jogged 50 minutes.
> Gwen, will keep Marianne in my prayers.
> Up most of night with colitis so going to bed early tonight.


Hope you are feeling better by now and had a good night's rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Having those two in your life more than make up for other lacking things, I believe. So many don't have even those two; many more have so many ''things'' but not these two most
> important ones.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Marianne's surgery goes well. Wonderful that you can be there for her Gwen.
> 
> Sassafrass, so sorry that your illness is still acting up so much. Being in terrible pain like that is no fun. Hope you were finally able to get some sleep.
> 
> ...


Check out some of the resale shops, or Good Will. You may be surprised at the nice things you can get there, for a fraction of the cost of full retail. Some with tags still on and never worn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All.....I have been off for a while, but have really missed everyone. Life just gets in the way sometimes!
> 
> I just got a call from Gwen, who is on her way to see Marianne, after her surgery. While driving she got a call saying her brother was back in surgery...getting a pacemaker. All prayers would be most appreciated. She does have a plateful now....between her eye, Marianne, and her brother! True to Gwen...she keeps a cheerful attitude!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Gwen's DB. Sending more prayers for him. Sorry about the issues at the cottage. Was hoping I would see you today, but know you are busy getting the cottage opened up. Such good news about your DDIL & Son.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very lucky to be in this area - there are great public train and bus services as well as some independent van pools and our Township office which provides very reduced fares for "escort" service (by volunteers and by Township buses) to grocery shopping, doctor appointments, visit loved ones in hospital, hair appointments, etc.


We have very little bus service here. What we did have was cut way back several years ago. As I have never had it available, I am terrified of public transportation. We have used it when we took our Amtrak and VIA Rail trips, but I was very uncomfortable with it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, like your advice about resale shops. Stopped into my fav in San Diego and got 2 pr. Pants, 1long sleeve top, and sweatshirt. All name brands I don't usually treat myself to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396002-1.html
> 
> Try this link -- it may take you to the middle of the conversation....they don't start over each week; it's one long continuous thread that Admin breaks apart from time to time - at each 100th page usually. Just jump in --- I'll be looking for you.


I stopped in a few weeks ago, and had a wonderful warm welcome, but keep forgetting to go back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


Wonderful! Hoping that all continues to go well for everyone. 
Hugs back to her and give yourself one or two also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


Thanks Gwen. So glad to hear good news for both of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> When the man started to ask for money, my SIL clued in and hung up. She had her son check the computer and everything is okay.


Glad she didn't go any farther with it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Melody has asked me to let everyone know that she is well. She has been busy with appointments and moving things to the new apartment. Then there is the unpacking at the new place. She hopes to be back to the KP soon, but for now she wants us to know that she is doing okay. She even knitted a baby hat today which made her feel good. She says that Greg has been reasonable with the move. I didn't ask about the dogs as I know she is doing the best she can. It was wonderful to hear from her.
> 
> Bella is struggling today. Her mom thinks they could be at the hospital for at least 5 more days. I know that they have a lot of medical expenses and they pay what they can when they can. I believe our church will be doing a fundraiser dinner to raise money for them. I am trying to find out if there will be a silent auction for it.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that Mel is well, just busy, moving is so much work and stress. I'm very glad that Greg is not causing more worry.

Poor Bella and her family, they do have much love, you can just see it in the pictures, a very difficult time for sure, I loved the picture on fb of Bella on the bed with her hiney in the air and her head down like an ostrich, I think that would be my position also, she is such a cutie. 
Continuous prayers ongoing for the whole family. 
I'm glad that you are sleeping well, with all you have going on, you need the rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wrote the following poem several years ago, in regard to a very treasured family item. The family history behind it, is my grandfather bought it in Scotland around 1922 before family emigrated to New Zealand. It cost the mighty sum of 7 shillings 6 pence, 75 cents.My grandmother was furious with him for spending so much on this great big thing, to be taken round the world, by ship as space was very limited as to what could be brought with them on board. It's value is substantially more today, and we have it well insured.
> I inherited it from my father. It will be passed on to a cousin after my caretaker ship ends. We researched its origins and discovered it was built around 1796, quite an heirloom to inherit.
> 
> Our Grandad
> ...


Granddad clock is gorgeous and what an heirloom and story to go with it! Love your poems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, like your advice about resale shops. Stopped into my fav in San Diego and got 2 pr. Pants, 1long sleeve top, and sweatshirt. All name brands I don't usually treat myself to.


I am not usually that lucky, but my DDIL is! I must not go at the right time or something. But I know so many people have good luck, so it is well worth a try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up page 62. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Remember, KAP registration is open! Send me a PM.

Good night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carol, wonderful news that DD is feeling much better and that the babe is showing good growth and all. So exciting, keeping the prayers going.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Granddad clock is gorgeous and what an heirloom and story to go with it! Love your poems.


Thank you very much, when I pass him each morning I say hello and think of my wonderful family history. 
This afternoon the Internet service and landline came back on. Looks like somebody in the network exchange pulled the plug on wrong one, which happened to be ours and next door neighbours. Cheers Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, lovely clock,what an heirloom.& great poem.

Gwen, hope your DB is out of pain soon & glad Marianne is doing well, does she stay in hospital long?

I haven't been doing any knitting this week, I wound some yarn into cakes tonight so hope to get something started again soon. I have 2 more anemone hatsn o get done for DHs aunt for her great grands, I'm a little sick of doing them. 

I transplanted a whole bunch of stuff this morning & still have more to do but it can wait a few more days.  I did 12 dozen petunias today & there are many more in the box- how do I always get 2 plants for every seed I plant? Lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Popping in quick before I go to bed. Just had a message from Jynx. She is having computer and provider issues, and getting her mom ready to move in a few weeks, plus dealing with contractors due to hail damage. Lots of hail damage. Otherwise doing okay. She asked for a registration form for KAP!!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Here is another reminder, registration is OPEN for KAP. Send me a PM to get the info, please.


That's fantastic -- maybe she'll fly to Chicago and ride with us!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have very little bus service here. What we did have was cut way back several years ago. As I have never had it available, I am terrified of public transportation. We have used it when we took our Amtrak and VIA Rail trips, but I was very uncomfortable with it.


On my return trip from the city the other day was a fellow passenger who had arrived in Chicago via Amtrak, changed train stations (down the block from each other) and gotten on my train to go out to a far suburb to meet up with her daughter and family who were moving from Indiana to Crystal Lake, IL. She was awfully apprehensive and we sat and talked for my 40 minute part of the trip - she still had another 40 minutes to go. She's even more scared of driving so I suppose she'll learn to get around by train quite easily.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan - love the clock. I've always loved them, but DH isn't fond of them and was always worried about their upkeep and having to be on inside walls, etc. That sure is a quite big to be lugging around the world; but what great memories and makes it all the more valuable.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fan - love the clock. I've always loved them, but DH isn't fond of them and was always worried about their upkeep and having to be on inside walls, etc. That sure is a quite big to be lugging around the world; but what great memories and makes it all the more valuable.


It's always been part of my family heritage. WhenI was small I used to hide inside it, when myself and cousins played hide and seek. It was supposed to go to a male cousin when dad passed, but he had passed earlier, so I have it.
It will go to the cousins younger son, after me. He knows he's to get it and continue to be in our family. My folks had it restored after it went all crazy one night and rang 36 times at midnight lol! They are not the easiest pieces to have being so big, but very special all the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just spotted this!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399890-1.html

A very nice funny!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the update from Gwen. Sorry to hear of her DBs setback. Hope having a pacemaker will solve the problems.
> Sorry also to hear of your trials and tribulations getting your cottage opened. No hot water is no joke. Glad to hear your DDIL is past 20 weeks and feeling better. I'm sure you all are breathing a sigh of relief! Fingers crossed that the rest of the pregnancy goes well.


RE Cmaliza..... ditto to all the above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


Great to hear the good reports!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Granddad clock is gorgeous and what an heirloom and story to go with it! Love your poems.


RE Fan.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399890-1.html
> 
> A very nice funny!


LOL.... that IS funny! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399890-1.html
> 
> A very nice funny!


LOL.... that IS funny! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am too tired, my eyes are crossing LOL. Goodnight everyone.

I've noticed SAM has been quiet..... are you ok Sam?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet


Very lovely!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I just took the garbage out to the curb and I tried to pick up a piece of trash to get in the garbage. I slipped and ended up on the ground. DH is still in bed and would be no help anyway. I prayed for help and a gentleman drove by and stopped, asked me if I needed help and helped me up. Another answer to prayer. I can't kneel because of my "new" knees, it hurts too much so I was really stuck. Anyway, I got the garbage out and I am not hurt. May be a little sore but that is OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All.....I have been off for a while, but have really missed everyone. Life just gets in the way sometimes!
> 
> I just got a call from Gwen, who is on her way to see Marianne, after her surgery. While driving she got a call saying her brother was back in surgery...getting a pacemaker. All prayers would be most appreciated. She does have a plateful now....between her eye, Marianne, and her brother! True to Gwen...she keeps a cheerful attitude!
> 
> ...


No hot water is not good- especially when it is also the source of your heat. Hopefully it will be working by now.

Now I can sure empathise with things not going smoothly. Things are going slowly here- but then I expected that they would go slowly! David said 3 months so I expect at least 6. Thus most days I'm fine with the chaos- but I have my moments!

Still waiting for the OK to go ahead with the kitchen so that is a long way off being ready. And soon I will have a washing machine as well!

Had a lovely day today. 3 friends and I went driving (sorry no photos) through the hills and beautiful autumn colours. Wonderful deep red on some of the trees. Some reminiscing as we went and looked at the house of one of the ladies and then one of our previous places well, and the girls first school. But in the meantime at least a week of washing the dishes in the bath.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Very lovely!


Thank you 
I hope you are alright after your fall , glad someone stopped and helped you .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wouldn't this be fun!? When do you want to go, Sam? Are you feeling more chipper, today?


When Gwen wins the Lotto she could fly us all over to do something like this together. I'm sure we could get them to run one just for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up want to thank everyone for their prayers for my DB and for Marianne. Good reports for both of them so prayers answered. Marianne is doing great. Don't have the final biopsy report but doctor said he really doesn't think she will need to take the radioactive pill that they initially thought would required. She is very alert and chattering away. My DB faired well in surgery. IN a lot of pain of course but so far so good. Again thank you all from me and from Marianne for your prayers. Marianne will go home tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Marianne just said to tell everyone love, hugs, and prayers for all!


What good news from both of them- you must have had a very worrying day. And now tomorrow you will be worrying about Brantley and his test- I assume he is still having it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, it doesn't re-start each week so you can almost imagine what page number we'd be on if we didn't stop and start over. Admin usually breaks up the thread when it reaches 100 pages, but guess Admin is too busy to monitor that particular thread.


I've looked at Connections at times- but figure that I just don't have the time to do both so will stick to my friends here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


Maybe not what you started to do but as usual very lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just took the garbage out to the curb and I tried to pick up a piece of trash to get in the garbage. I slipped and ended up on the ground. DH is still in bed and would be no help anyway. I prayed for help and a gentleman drove by and stopped, asked me if I needed help and helped me up. Another answer to prayer. I can't kneel because of my "new" knees, it hurts too much so I was really stuck. Anyway, I got the garbage out and I am not hurt. May be a little sore but that is OK.


Glad someone came by to help you and that he stopped. Wouldn't do you much good to be out there for too long. Hope you don't find more pains as the time goes by- especially after a nights sleep. That often seems to be when things show up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just took the garbage out to the curb and I tried to pick up a piece of trash to get in the garbage. I slipped and ended up on the ground. DH is still in bed and would be no help anyway. I prayed for help and a gentleman drove by and stopped, asked me if I needed help and helped me up. Another answer to prayer. I can't kneel because of my "new" knees, it hurts too much so I was really stuck. Anyway, I got the garbage out and I am not hurt. May be a little sore but that is OK.


Oh no - so sorry this happened, but glad that you're okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme - the bonnet and booties are fantastic!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


This is so lovely, Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No hot water is not good- especially when it is also the source of your heat. Hopefully it will be working by now.
> 
> Now I can sure empathise with things not going smoothly. Things are going slowly here- but then I expected that they would go slowly! David said 3 months so I expect at least 6. Thus most days I'm fine with the chaos- but I have my moments!
> 
> ...


Are you bathing in the bath, or have you got a shower? I had to wash my clothes in the bath when first here- but don't count that unhygienic, sounds like not too good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - the bonnet and booties are fantastic!!


Thank you Jeanette and Julie , I'm happy with how it finally turned out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette and Julie , I'm happy with how it finally turned out


That is good, I love the lace pattern you chose, and you have finished the swirl in the crown (back) beautifully.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


Thats so pretty, Sonja, great job of improvising as always! You amaze me.
I love the little swirl on the back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just took the garbage out to the curb and I tried to pick up a piece of trash to get in the garbage. I slipped and ended up on the ground. DH is still in bed and would be no help anyway. I prayed for help and a gentleman drove by and stopped, asked me if I needed help and helped me up. Another answer to prayer. I can't kneel because of my "new" knees, it hurts too much so I was really stuck. Anyway, I got the garbage out and I am not hurt. May be a little sore but that is OK.


I'm glad someone came along to help & that you weren't badly hurt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you bathing in the bath, or have you got a shower? I had to wash my clothes in the bath when first here- but don't count that unhygienic, sounds like not too good.


Shower is over the bath. We should have a large bowl that I can put in the bath to wash them in. But that or boil water and using a sink set up in the garden. Just a bit awkward to manage.
And now I am off to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good, I love the lace pattern you chose, and you have finished the swirl in the crown (back) beautifully.


I wanted something that could be worn now and summer , then I got to thinking how buttonholes were made and went from there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You will be so glad when the renos are done. When I was a kid, Mom & Dad reno'ed 3 houses in about 5 years, I swear sawdust & plaster was a food group in our house!
When we built our house on the farm, I told DH we wouldn't be moving in until the main floor was complete as I wasn't living in such a mess again.

I'm glad you had a nice day out with your friends.



darowil said:


> No hot water is not good- especially when it is also the source of your heat. Hopefully it will be working by now.
> 
> Now I can sure empathise with things not going smoothly. Things are going slowly here- but then I expected that they would go slowly! David said 3 months so I expect at least 6. Thus most days I'm fine with the chaos- but I have my moments!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thats so pretty, Sonja, great job of improvising as always! You amaze me.


Thank you Bonnie , I amaze myself too :lol: 
Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't 
Still fun


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Shower is over the bath. We should have a large bowl that I can put in the bath to wash them in. But that or boil water and using a sink set up in the garden. Just a bit awkward to manage.
> And now I am off to bed.


The boiled water out to the garden sounds like it could be a danger. I say this from experience. Got burned by boiling water from the groin down to the knees on both legs. I've had a lot of pain but that was horrible. I still use boiling water in my stainless steel sinks to help sanitize, but inside an electric kettle with a spout and no carrying distance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've looked at Connections at times- but figure that I just don't have the time to do both so will stick to my friends here.


Me too, sometimes I have trouble keeping up with this bunch :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You will be so glad when the renos are done. When I was a kid, Mom & Dad reno'ed 3 houses in about 5 years, I swear sawdust & plaster was a food group in our house!
> When we built our house on the farm, I told DH we wouldn't be moving in until the main floor was complete as I wasn't living in such a mess again.
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice day out with your friends.


For sure you were a wise woman and experience makes for wisdom.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, sometimes I have trouble keeping up with this bunch :lol:


I also like the group at Connections and the Lace Party but can't even keep up here. :roll: All lovely ladies and wonderful knitting. I do check for pictures occasionally on the Lace Party as the work is exquisite.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, thank you for letting us know DB and Marianne are doing ok. Great that the doctor thinks things are better than he thought for Marianne.

Have to get off and get things done. DGD has a performance tonight and tomorrow night and we have to start planning our trip to Germany, France, Austria, and Italy because when we get back it will be late to start planning and hotel rooms will be scarcer. So busy thinking about Scotland and all the music, etc. that we have put that trip in the background. :shock: :shock: :shock: Will be here in no time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, your bonnet is absolutely stunning. Your talents are amazing as you create from the first stitch and no pattern! I am impressed with your skills.



Gwen, thanks for posting about Marianne's and your brother's surgery outcomes. Praise God for success and answered prayers. Expecting good results for Brantley as well.


Carol Maliza, hang in there, darlin'; things can't go anywhere but up, right? Looking forward to seeing you in Defiance. Continued best wishes for DDIL and DS.


Tami, I'm having problems with returning the KAP registration to you and the printer won't let me print out a hard copy either at the moment. I'll keep trying and hopefully will get one or the other back to understanding who is the boss here over electronic equipment!!


It was a very short night before Aurora came at 5:30 AM and coughed for over an hour before getting up and beginning the day became an excellent idea. And Tim is home because his aide was taken ill during the night; it is not he best idea to send him to class with a sub aide because they are nervous about toileting a young man and don't seem to comprehend the need to help him stay focused on tasks. So he stays here and they make up the missed work easily when the two of them return to class. She has worked with Tim since midway through the 4th grade and has been a true blessing for him. The entire county-wide service system could not begin to pay her what she has been worth to him and us. We are so grateful for her!


Back to laundry before I fall asleep here at the computer. Check in later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I also like the group at Connections and the Lace Party but can't even keep up here. :roll: All lovely ladies and wonderful knitting. I do check for pictures occasionally on the Lace Party as the work is exquisite.


I read have the lace party a little & would like to learn from there but only so much time for sitting around :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read have the lace party a little & would like to learn from there but only so much time for sitting around :roll: :lol:


It really was fabulous when PurpleFi and London Girl from Connections came to Defiance KAP when visiting the States and other KP friends here in the States and Canada.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's wonderful that Tim has such a great aide at school. It takes special people to do that job. I hope she is better soon.
I hope Auroras cough is better soon. You should try the Vicks on the soles of her feet, I'm amazed how well that works. 5:30 is much too early for all concerned. I'm so glad I no longer have to roll out of bed at all hours.



jheiens said:


> Sonja, your bonnet is absolutely stunning. Your talents are amazing as you create from the first stitch and no pattern! I am impressed with your skills.
> 
> Gwen, thanks for posting about Marianne's and your brother's surgery outcomes. Praise God for success and answered prayers. Expecting good results for Brantley as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wrote the following poem several years ago, in regard to a very treasured family item. The family history behind it, is my grandfather bought it in Scotland around 1922 before family emigrated to New Zealand. It cost the mighty sum of 7 shillings 6 pence, 75 cents.My grandmother was furious with him for spending so much on this great big thing, to be taken round the world, by ship as space was very limited as to what could be brought with them on board. It's value is substantially more today, and we have it well insured.
> I inherited it from my father. It will be passed on to a cousin after my caretaker ship ends. We researched its origins and discovered it was built around 1796, quite an heirloom to inherit.
> 
> Our Grandad
> ...


That is a beautiful clock and one to be treasured. I had one and now regret selling it. I do miss the chimes. One night, when we were in bed, we heard this awful crash. One of the weights had opened up the chain and had fallen to the bottom of the clock. Needless to say, it put a dent in the floor of the clock. I love your poem. You are very talented. Have you collected your poems into a book?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's always been part of my family heritage. WhenI was small I used to hide inside it, when myself and cousins played hide and seek. It was supposed to go to a male cousin when dad passed, but he had passed earlier, so I have it.
> It will go to the cousins younger son, after me. He knows he's to get it and continue to be in our family. My folks had it restored after it went all crazy one night and rang 36 times at midnight lol! They are not the easiest pieces to have being so big, but very special all the same.


I just remembered a story about a friend's mother. She had a very expensive bracelet and she thought she'd hide it in the grandfather clock for safekeeping. The next time she wanted to wear it, she couldn't remember where she hid it. It was a very long time before she found it. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399890-1.html
> 
> A very nice funny!


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


Very pretty Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just took the garbage out to the curb and I tried to pick up a piece of trash to get in the garbage. I slipped and ended up on the ground. DH is still in bed and would be no help anyway. I prayed for help and a gentleman drove by and stopped, asked me if I needed help and helped me up. Another answer to prayer. I can't kneel because of my "new" knees, it hurts too much so I was really stuck. Anyway, I got the garbage out and I am not hurt. May be a little sore but that is OK.


Glad that a knight in shining armor came along to help and that you're okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The set is so fancy and beautiful. What a lucky child that will receive this.

Just trying to catch up here. Got Marianne home around 10:30/11 this morning. I was raining so I headed home myself at noon. I am so tired. I may not make it to NC to help cousin. Waiting to hear from SIL this afternoon concerning my brother. As soon as I catch up here I'm taking a nap.



Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shower is over the bath. We should have a large bowl that I can put in the bath to wash them in. But that or boil water and using a sink set up in the garden. Just a bit awkward to manage.
> And now I am off to bed.


Yes, it dawned on me after I had posted, how one could do it! Hope you are sleeping soundly- not three hours and we expect to hear from Sam again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Brantley had his test this morning but we won't hear anythig until MOnday.


darowil said:


> What good news from both of them- you must have had a very worrying day. And now tomorrow you will be worrying about Brantley and his test- I assume he is still having it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wanted something that could be worn now and summer , then I got to thinking how buttonholes were made and went from there


You are really developing into designing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!



darowil said:


> Glad someone came by to help you and that he stopped. Wouldn't do you much good to be out there for too long. Hope you don't find more pains as the time goes by- especially after a nights sleep. That often seems to be when things show up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up;; off to nap. TTYL most likely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad that a knight in shining armor came along to help and that you're okay.


ditto


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is so lovely, Sonja.


I agree , absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just remembered a story about a friend's mother. She had a very expensive bracelet and she thought she'd hide it in the grandfather clock for safekeeping. The next time she wanted to wear it, she couldn't remember where she hid it. It was a very long time before she found it. :lol:


Hi Liz,
Thank you for your kind comments. That's a very good hiding place for a bracelet. The lead weights are very heavy oh what a mess they could do if were dropped, perish the thought. I keep my writings in a cardboard folder, but might find a better plastic one to preserve them in. I haven't thought about a book really, they are just a bit of fun I like to do, and it's so nice you all like them. I haven't done any for ages, need to be in right mood to get into it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie , I amaze myself too :lol:
> Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
> Still fun


Awesome work Sonja, the design is so adorable, well done you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your bonnet is absolutely stunning. Your talents are amazing as you create from the first stitch and no pattern! I am impressed with your skills.
> 
> Gwen, thanks for posting about Marianne's and your brother's surgery outcomes. Praise God for success and answered prayers. Expecting good results for Brantley as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy 
I hope Tims aide is better soon , she sounds like a very special person and I'm so glad she is in Tim s life , just wish there were a lot more people like her out there . Although I'm sure there are we just don't get to hear about them .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very pretty Sonja.


Thank you Liz


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i'm just over the limit - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399988-1.html#8999939


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


The bonnet and booties are stunning. Great job Sonja. It is always a pleasure to see what you are knitting up. Thinking of you and hoping all is well for you and your family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely poem, handsome heirloom. Thank you, Fan!


Fan said:


> I wrote the following poem several years ago, in regard to a very treasured family item. The family history behind it, is my grandfather bought it in Scotland


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

They are so lovely and feminine, Sonia.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely poem, handsome heirloom. Thank you, Fan!
> 
> 
> Fan said:
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Amazing knitting, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That's so interesting, Fan! Is your cousin still in Lancaster?


Fan said:


> Thank you, I see you're from Lancaster county PA, my great uncle and his family emigrated there from Scotland in 1926. They are buried in a cemetery somewhere there. My cousin has been researching and found out a few things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic -- maybe she'll fly to Chicago and ride with us!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> On my return trip from the city the other day was a fellow passenger who had arrived in Chicago via Amtrak, changed train stations (down the block from each other) and gotten on my train to go out to a far suburb to meet up with her daughter and family who were moving from Indiana to Crystal Lake, IL. She was awfully apprehensive and we sat and talked for my 40 minute part of the trip - she still had another 40 minutes to go. She's even more scared of driving so I suppose she'll learn to get around by train quite easily.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am too tired, my eyes are crossing LOL. Goodnight everyone.
> 
> I've noticed SAM has been quiet..... are you ok Sam?


Good night. Rest well! Well, hope you did! I keep forgetting the time difference!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


Beautiful! Cute model, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just took the garbage out to the curb and I tried to pick up a piece of trash to get in the garbage. I slipped and ended up on the ground. DH is still in bed and would be no help anyway. I prayed for help and a gentleman drove by and stopped, asked me if I needed help and helped me up. Another answer to prayer. I can't kneel because of my "new" knees, it hurts too much so I was really stuck. Anyway, I got the garbage out and I am not hurt. May be a little sore but that is OK.


So glad you had a good samaritan stop to help you, and that you are okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No hot water is not good- especially when it is also the source of your heat. Hopefully it will be working by now.
> 
> Now I can sure empathise with things not going smoothly. Things are going slowly here- but then I expected that they would go slowly! David said 3 months so I expect at least 6. Thus most days I'm fine with the chaos- but I have my moments!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice day! Renovations never go as planned.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, sometimes I have trouble keeping up with this bunch :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your bonnet is absolutely stunning. Your talents are amazing as you create from the first stitch and no pattern! I am impressed with your skills.
> 
> Gwen, thanks for posting about Marianne's and your brother's surgery outcomes. Praise God for success and answered prayers. Expecting good results for Brantley as well.
> 
> ...


Joy, if you can't get it to work, let me know. I can always mail it to you. No hurry.

Hope Tim's aide is soon well again. Also hope Aurora's cough is soon gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really was fabulous when PurpleFi and London Girl from Connections came to Defiance KAP when visiting the States and other KP friends here in the States and Canada.


It sure was!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The set is so fancy and beautiful. What a lucky child that will receive this.
> 
> Just trying to catch up here. Got Marianne home around 10:30/11 this morning. I was raining so I headed home myself at noon. I am so tired. I may not make it to NC to help cousin. Waiting to hear from SIL this afternoon concerning my brother. As soon as I catch up here I'm taking a nap.


Good to hear about Marianne. Keeping your DB in my prayers. Hope the tests for Brantley go well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Liz,
> Thank you for your kind comments. That's a very good hiding place for a bracelet. The lead weights are very heavy oh what a mess they could do if were dropped, perish the thought. I keep my writings in a cardboard folder, but might find a better plastic one to preserve them in. I haven't thought about a book really, they are just a bit of fun I like to do, and it's so nice you all like them. I haven't done any for ages, need to be in right mood to get into it.


Fan, do you have an office supply store near by that could spiral bind them for you? Staples here will even do a cover page for these kind of "books". And we have a friend who journals each year of their travels in their RV. They are in the RV full time. Each year, he prints 2 copies, including pictures, on nice paper, and takes them to Staples and has them hard bound. He has some wonderful books! He keeps a copy in the RV, and shares them at some of the rallies we have, so others can learn from them, and the second copy he gives to his mother.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fan, do you have an office supply store near by that could spiral bind them for you? Staples here will even do a cover page for these kind of "books". And we have a friend who journals each year of their travels in their RV. They are in the RV full time. Each year, he prints 2 copies, including pictures, on nice paper, and takes them to Staples and has them hard bound. He has some wonderful books! He keeps a copy in the RV, and shares them at some of the rallies we have, so others can learn from them, and the second copy he gives to his mother.


Thank you very much, I have an idea in mind of what I might do. There are some special folders we have in our company office, which would be very good for such a project. I have a story I wrote ages ago about a part of my childhood which I have done the same way and it's kept it safe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy, if you can't get it to work, let me know. I can always mail it to you. No hurry.
> 
> Hope Tim's aide is soon well again. Also hope Aurora's cough is soon gone.


I'll be sure to let you know shortly if I don't get any cooperation out of the electronics here in front of me. lol They may find themselves in time out for a lot longer than they anticipate.

I suspect that Aurora has allergies and not cold or sinus congestions. Appropriate meds should take care of her symptoms shortly. Tim's aide should be back by the new week's start of classes.

'Night all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on SIL just called her and she's sounding a whole lot better after her recent ordeal. What a huge relief, and she said she's feeling heaps better too, and in a very upbeat mood for once yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on SIL just called her and she's sounding a whole lot better after her recent ordeal. What a huge relief, and she said she's feeling heaps better too, and in a very upbeat mood for once yay!


Goodness me, what a turn up for the book!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The bonnet and booties are stunning. Great job Sonja. It is always a pleasure to see what you are knitting up. Thinking of you and hoping all is well for you and your family.


Thank you Mary I enjoyed knitting these 
Went BIL funeral yesterday and son has had another blood transfusion but he's not feeling to well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The set is so fancy and beautiful. What a lucky child that will receive this.
> 
> Just trying to catch up here. Got Marianne home around 10:30/11 this morning. I was raining so I headed home myself at noon. I am so tired. I may not make it to NC to help cousin. Waiting to hear from SIL this afternoon concerning my brother. As soon as I catch up here I'm taking a nap.


Its not at all surprising that you are so tired- all you are doing along with the emotional strain you are under. Rest when you get the chance and ignore the house for a while- it will still be there waiting for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it dawned on me after I had posted, how one could do it! Hope you are sleeping soundly- not three hours and we expect to hear from Sam again.


Bought a bowl this afternoon as we weren't sure where one was. And I slept really well last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bought a bowl this afternoon as we weren't sure where one was. And I slept really well last night.


 :thumbup: Glad to hear you slept well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finally got a bonnet , not the one I started on that got frogged and I decided to just find a lace stitch I like and do my own version , I also added yo s to the decrease rows , so here is my summer bonnet. I'm changing the ribbon to pink as this one is more peach coloured


Its gorgeous Sonja!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I enjoyed knitting these
> Went BIL funeral yesterday and son has had another blood transfusion but he's not feeling to well


Sorry that that the transfusion didn't make him feel better. Continuing prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you very much, I have an idea in mind of what I might do. There are some special folders we have in our company office, which would be very good for such a project. I have a story I wrote ages ago about a part of my childhood which I have done the same way and it's kept it safe.


Glad I could help!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what he doesn't realize thought is that he has a congress to work with and that all he thinks he wants to do is not really going to be possible. if all else fails we can always hope for an early impeachment. i do agree though - he is scary. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Personally, I have found him to be more of a nightmare rather than a joke. His apparent lack of knowledge of high school government class and how our form of governing works is either horribly frightening or expressing a very low opinion of the general intelligence of the American citizenry. If he succeeds in persuading the general populace that he can do whatever he wants, once in office, we are in for a world of confrontation across the globe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'll be sure to let you know shortly if I don't get any cooperation out of the electronics here in front of me. lol They may find themselves in time out for a lot longer than they anticipate.
> 
> I suspect that Aurora has allergies and not cold or sinus congestions. Appropriate meds should take care of her symptoms shortly. Tim's aide should be back by the new week's start of classes.
> 
> ...


Joy, try copying the registration form and pasting it into your word processing program. Then at the top it will say you can not edit with a button saying click to edit. Click that. Now you can actually type in the information needed. When you are finished save it. Now you can email it back to me as an attachment. No need to print it.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorlenna: I love the scarf or neck rap . Can you send me a post for the pattern by pm/ Thanks to fall for the encouragements. Meuropathy still limits my time at the computer. So forgive my absence I read when I can.


----------

